# US Army SOF Photos



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)

Post your US Army Photos here.

ALL PHOTOS POSTED IN THIS THREAD ARE IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN.. ANY ONE WISHING TO POST PRIVATE PHOTOS, I SUGGEST REQUESTING CLEARANCE FROM ANY STAFF MEMBER FIRST.
 










[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)

*More Photos..*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Some More..*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## ComingBack (Jul 12, 2009)

That dude in the very first photo looks like he's about ready to push Haji's teeth through the back of his head!


----------



## lancero (Jul 12, 2009)

Good Pics, Irish.  Thanks


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great pics. Some serious whiskers. The dude with his ballcap on backwards looks like he's been growing that beard over 3 or 4 deployments. You guys are awesome, get some.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 12, 2009)

Irish said:


>



Operation "Jackal", Polish 1st Commando Reg. was part of that OP.

As requested:





Download HiRes





Download HiRes

Btw, love the MH-47E shot :cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## ProPatria (Jul 12, 2009)

Is that a Canadian TLAV beside that humvee?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2009)

So it's a 'sticky' then


----------



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure about Canadian but mosdef TLAV.....beefed up APC 113's from the good old days...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L6WlDNAVNs&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2009)

Think those are PJs in Somalia. The rest could be Rangers though.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Think those are PJs in Somalia. The rest could be Rangers though.




But do you know for sure?  I know the rest are Rangers..


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2009)

Read that some where, can't remember where though.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the old "D" images. Classic. I had heard they used to have the black field jackets, but had never seen them. I'm pretty sure they were gone before my day at that level. Never thought to ask any of my buddies there about those jackets over the years. One of my crew members actually went there from DEV. 

He had gotten out during the frustration of Clinton's reign. Then, when he tried to return to DEV at the start of this war, our MC apparently told him to go back to the "vanilla" teams and work his way back up. So, he ended up calling an Army recruiter and went the green route to get in the game more quickly. Now, he's done both units. Interesting career, no doubt.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)

Soldiers from unit of the Special Operations Command salute during the memorial ceremony of 36 fallen U.S. Army Special Operations Soldiers at the USASOC Memorial Plaza on May 28, 2009 at Fort Bragg, N.C. (U.S. Army photo by Trish Harris)

Some Black Daggers action:









A member of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command Parachute Demonstration Team, The Black Daggers, performs a skydiving demonstration at Jordan Lake N.C. during Warriors on the Water on April 17, 2009. Warriors on the Water is an annual fishing tournament that pairs military service members stationed in N.C. with professional fisherman. (U.S. Army photo by Trish Harris)





The Black Daggers, the U.S. Army Special Operations Parachute Team, perform for Warriors on the Water by skydiving into Jordan Lake N.C. on April 17, 2009. Warriors on the Water is an annual fishing tournament that pairs military service members stationed in N.C. with professional fisherman. (U.S. Army photo by Trish Harris)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2009)

GROM operator (now former Unit member) and a Delta Sergeant during a combined training in Poland in 1998:






(it was also the first time - as far as I know - the 160th was in Poland)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Photo Ravage!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2009)

Last one is a CCT 
Think he was assigned to ODA "Tripple Nickel".


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2009)

> Jordanian and U.S. Special Forces simulate an operation to free hostages in a building, during a demonstration of skills at the official inauguration of the U.S.-funded King Abdullah Special Operations Training Centre in Amman May 19, 2009. The centre aims to be a regional base for urban warfare training.







Download Hires





Download Hires





Download Hires


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2009)

Ravage said:


>



Holy shit a Ninja!

Damn I knew SOF is being trained by sneaky sneaky super Ninja magic men!


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 14, 2009)

Blue said:


> Holy shit a Ninja!
> 
> Damn I knew SOF is being trained by sneaky sneaky super Ninja magic men!



A couple of pics on here are from SFARTAETC.


----------



## Blue (Jul 14, 2009)

SFARTAETC? :uhh:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 14, 2009)

It is SFs big CQB school. 2 months long, great course.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVnHLEfNWXc&fmt=18[/ame]


Embeding disabled.. double click on the screen to view it on youtube main page.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## RackMaster (Jul 15, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my all time fav's:






(Insurgent porn collection )

P.S: Sorry for my rants Irish, don't wanna upset a guy who might come here someday in a Black Helicopter


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 16, 2009)

Fuck, ACUs are terrible - this is doing it right:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2009)

The guys in multicam are 3rd ID (not counting 2nd photo)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2009)

> A Soldier from the Group Support Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), describes the equipment a Green Beret uses in a cold weather to more than 30 educators from Minnesota high schools, Jul. 15.  The educators were sponsored by the Minn. Recruiting Battalion and received a brief overview on life as a Green Beret as well as some of the weapons and communication systems a Special Forces Soldier uses in combat. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)








> Master Sgt. Thomas Baker, Group Support Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), answers questions for more than 30 educators from Minnesota high schools, Jul. 15.  The educators were sponsored by the Minn. Recruiting Battalion and received a brief overview on life as a Green Beret as well as some of the weapons and communication systems a Special Forces Soldier uses in combat. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)








> Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), is seen here training Iraqi Security Forces during a recent deployment in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.  Halbisengibbs is a recipient of the Distinguished Service Cross and the Non Commissioned Officers Association of the United States of America Military Vanguard award.  (Photo courtesy of  Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs)


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2009)

Ravage said:


> ...don't wanna upset a guy who might come here someday in a Black Helicopter



What makes you think it hasnt already happened? ;)

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2009)

......looks around nervously....


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Blue (Jul 20, 2009)

Irish said:


>



Something about this picture seems off


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Soldier who hasn't His face PERSEC'd was KIA. RIP.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 21, 2009)

Irish said:


>



The guy in the last photo...?  Without knowing the context of what is going on there it looks like a real unprofessional way to get a photo op.  No threat, no target.  No target, why point?  And if there is a threat, who is taking the pic?  And why wouldn't he be acquiring as well?  Hmmm.
Pointing guns at unarmed men and little boys...

edit... Maybe he is pulling long security on those other people in the background.  But still, who is taking a picture of that?


----------



## roundbrown1230 (Jul 26, 2009)

F@ckin awesome pics, hope to see more soon


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> The guy in the last photo...?  Without knowing the context of what is going on there it looks like a real unprofessional way to get a photo op.  No threat, no target.  No target, why point?  And if there is a threat, who is taking the pic?  And why wouldn't he be acquiring as well?  Hmmm.
> Pointing guns at unarmed men and little boys...
> 
> edit... Maybe he is pulling long security on those other people in the background.  But still, who is taking a picture of that?




Could have had a Combat Cameraman with him.


----------



## demo18c (Jul 26, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> The guy in the last photo...?  Without knowing the context of what is going on there it looks like a real unprofessional way to get a photo op.  No threat, no target.  No target, why point?  And if there is a threat, who is taking the pic?  And why wouldn't he be acquiring as well?  Hmmm.
> Pointing guns at unarmed men and little boys...
> 
> edit... Maybe he is pulling long security on those other people in the background.  But still, who is taking a picture of that?



Could be a known spot for S-vest. If i cant see hands suspicions rises 3 folds


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Eagle Claw reposted*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 29, 2009)

> BAGHDAD, IRAQ: A member of the US special security forces checks a wrecked Sport Utility Vehicle (SUV) which was attacked 500 meters far from the heavily guarded US-led coalition headquarters in Baghdad 24 May 2004. Four people were killed in the attack. AFP PHOTO/Antonio SCORZA (Photo credit should read ANTONIO SCORZA/AFP/Getty Images)










> BAGHDAD, IRAQ: US army special forces check the site of an attack on a US convoy 26 April 2004 in Baghdad. A powerful bomb exploded in Baghdad's northern neighborhood of Waziriyah as a US military convoy was passing by, according to an AFP correspondent on the scene. AFP PHOTO/Marwan NAAMANI (Photo credit should read MARWAN NAAMANI/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 29, 2009)

> BAGHDAD, IRAQ: US Special Forces arrive at the site where a car bomb exploded 11 February 2004 in Baghdad. The explosion killed 39 Iraqis who had been queuing up to join the fledgling force, and wounded 18 others. At 7:25 (0425 GMT) a car loaded with 300-500 pounds (135-225 kilograms) of explosives, which had been driven up to the recruiting centre by a single male, exploded near the Baghdad New Iraqi Army recruiting centre, US Colonel Ralph Baker of the 1st Armored Division said. AFP PHOTO/Marwan NAAMANI (Photo credit should read MARWAN NAAMANI/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 29, 2009)

a few of these pics look more like PMC's that SOF, but hey I could be wrong  

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 30, 2009)

HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, helps rig a 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Soldier prior to the joint-airborne operation here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Private 1st Class Henriq De Holleben)







HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, waves for the next lift of jumpers during the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Australian jump here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Private 1st Class Henriq De Holleben)







HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Sgt. Rex Moncur, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) rigger, is presented the Australian jump wings courtesy of Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, after the joint-airborne operation here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)


----------



## Pete S (Jul 30, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> The guy in the last photo...?  Without knowing the context of what is going on there it looks like a real unprofessional way to get a photo op.  No threat, no target.  No target, why point?  And if there is a threat, who is taking the pic?  And why wouldn't he be acquiring as well?  Hmmm.
> Pointing guns at unarmed men and little boys...
> 
> edit... Maybe he is pulling long security on those other people in the background.  But still, who is taking a picture of that?




Just me speculating, but it looks like he is scoping out those buildings with his ACOG.
Those two indigenous personnel are not in his line of fire but it appears as if they could be from the angle the photo was taken.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Plundered from MP.Net *


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 1, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDwYaah4GU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jC0YMNCGiA[/ame]


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 15, 2009)

Courtesy of MPNet's He219:






> A U.S. Army Soldier from Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group briefs members of the Iraq Special Operations Force Commandos, Alpha Company, for joint mission training near Baghdad, Dec. 3, 2008. As a part of the training, the ISOF maintained communications with Iraqi ISR throughout the event. The ISOF and the Soldiers train together to prepare for real missions together in the future.








> A U.S. Army Soldier from Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group and members of the Iraq Special Operations Force Commandos, Alpha Company, begin joint mission training near Baghdad, Dec. 3, 2008.









> A U.S. Army Soldier from Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group and a member of the Iraq Special Operations Force Commandos, Alpha Company, clear a room together during joint mission training near Baghdad, Dec. 3, 2008. As a part of the training, the ISOF maintained communications with Iraqi ISR throughout the training. The ISOF and the Soldiers train together to prepare for real missions together in the future.




... and SteelersFan413:





*HiRes*





*HiRes*

Hope you like 'em...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 15, 2009)

Continued...





*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 15, 2009)

*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*





*HiRes*


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2009)

Download HiRes​


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 19, 2009)

I have to tell you.... These pictures are awesome.

I HAVE GOT to get the pics of my brother up.

I've got some of him with the Uzbek SOF, the hit on Uday and Qusay's pad, and some just general sittin in the friggin desert pics.. gotta go get em

Thanks for the pics, and as for the KIA shooter.. may he rest in peace.  Someday, hopefully our kids military experiences will ALL be training exercises... someday.

Steve


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 19, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I have to tell you.... These pictures are awesome.
> 
> I HAVE GOT to get the pics of my brother up.
> 
> ...




That would be great!

Some more pics I thought you guys might like.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I have to tell you.... These pictures are awesome.
> 
> I HAVE GOT to get the pics of my brother up.
> 
> I've got some of him with the Uzbek SOF, the hit on Uday and Qusay's pad, and some just general sittin in the friggin desert pics.. gotta go get em



I think You did some time ago, the ones from Saddams brats being hammered by TOWs ?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## lockNload (Aug 22, 2009)

Ravage said:


>



This sniper should know better than to have his muzzle sticking out of a window :uhh:


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaha must have seen Shooter too many times... or was it Sniper 1,2,3,4,5?? 

but for real sometimes you have to use what you got.. ever seen the French use the buddy system?? screw that... i am not getting down on my hands and knees in the crotch of some dude.. hell he might fart knock me out and then what??? :eek:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

> Coalition forces and a Khost task force search a cornfield in response to an explosion in the city of Khost in the Khost province of Afghanistan Aug. 20, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)









> Coalition forces and a Khost task force patrol the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province Aug. 20, 2009. The patrol is being conducted in preparation for the upcoming elections. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)














> Coalition forces and a Khost task force Khowst patrol the city of Khost in the Khost province of Afghanistan in preparation for the country's elections Aug. 20, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

> Coalition forces and a Khost task force patrol the city of Khost in the Khost province of Afghanistan Aug. 20, 2009. The patrol is being conducted in response to an explosion in the city. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)














> An Afghan man shows coalition forces and members of a Khost task force where an improvised explosive device was located Aug. 20, 2009, in the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)









> A member of a coalition force adjusts his automatic weapon before a patrol in the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province Aug. 18, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

> Coalition forces and members of a Khost task force patrol the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province in preparation for the elections Aug. 18, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)









> Coalition forces and a Khost task force prepare to patrol the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province in preparation for the upcoming elections Aug. 18, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)









> Coalition forces and members of a Khost task force patrol the city of Khost in Afghanistan's Khost province in preparation for the upcoming elections Aug. 16, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)









> Coalition forces and a Khost task force patrol the city of Khost in the Khost province of Afghanistan, Aug. 16, 2009, in preparation for the upcoming elections. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Freire/Released)


----------



## lockNload (Aug 26, 2009)

The guy with the Eotech doesn't have a front sight :uhh:


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 26, 2009)

In light of probably sounding like a douche...would someone enlighten me about the flags on the individuals' helmets and load bearing gear, it appears that the "blue" field of the US flag is on the wrong side. 

I was aware of it being "backward" when worn on the right shoulder of some units to indicate moving forward IIRC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 26, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> In light of probably sounding like a douche...would someone enlighten me about the flags on the individuals' helmets and load bearing gear, it appears that the "blue" field of the US flag is on the wrong side...



My educated guess is they didnt have one with the blue field on the left so they are using what the have....


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 26, 2009)

lockNload said:


> The guy with the Eotech doesn't have a front sight :uhh:



Yeah I noticed that too... I was looking for an integrated BUIS but I didn't see it.


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 27, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> My educated guess is they didnt have one with the blue field on the left so they are using what the have....



Completely makes sense...shoulda thought of that. :doh: Thanks!


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 27, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> Completely makes sense...shoulda thought of that. :doh: Thanks!





Until you see the guy without the front sight with the wrong flag on his shoulder...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

A night time version of the above operation:







> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos conduct an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos secure area during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos secure collat during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos search collats during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces secures collat during air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos conduct an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.



(think the helo could be a MH-47)






> Coalition forces during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Laser guidance helps coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos conduct an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos search collats during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition force soldier hydrates during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos prepare to breach a door during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos move into a collat during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.









> Coalition forces alongside Afghan commandos secure streets during an air assault mission in the Paktika province of Afghanistan, Aug. 14.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna ask about the 416s in those pics. Don't their 553's need a front sight to align or are they getting this else where? ... from the PEQ-15s?


----------



## lancero (Aug 28, 2009)

Sand Man said:


> Okay, I'm gonna ask about the 416s in those pics. Don't their 553's need a front sight to align or are they getting this else where? ... from the PEQ-15s?



the answer - "No."

Please don't hijack the tread for a co-witness debate.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## (805)DEP (Sep 9, 2009)

Irish,

How many rounds are carried with those miniguns?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 9, 2009)

> A coalition soldier checks defenses at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> A coalition soldier sets up an M18A1 Claymore mine at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> A coalition soldier sets up an M18A1 Claymore mine at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> A coalition soldier checks defenses at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 9, 2009)

> A coalition Soldier sets up communication at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> A coalition soldier at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> Task Force Khowst provides security at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.









> Coalition forces talk to Task Force Khowst at Border Control Point 6, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Sept. 3, 2009.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 10, 2009)

(805)DEP said:


> Irish,
> 
> How many rounds are carried with those miniguns?



A Lot.

That would be considered OPSEC in my book.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 10, 2009)

Zoomed in...






[/IMG]


----------



## Ravage (Sep 25, 2009)

Download HiRes​


> Green Berets from 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), maneuver through an obstacle course during Special Forces Advanced Urban Combat training at Fort Carson, Colo., Sept. 15. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)







Download HiRes​


> Green Berets from 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), maneuver through an obstacle course during Special Forces Advanced Urban Combat training at Fort Carson, Colo., Sept. 15. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)







Download HiRes​


> Green Berets from 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), conduct Special Forces Advanced Urban Combat training at Fort Carson, Colo., Sept. 10. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2009)

Download HiRes​


> Special Forces medics from 3rd Battalion, 10th SF Group (Airborne), simulate treatment of a “wounded helicopter pilot after he was shot down by enemy insurgents” during a culmination exercise at Fort Carson, Colo., Sept. 30. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)







Download HiRes​


> Special Forces Soldiers from 3rd Battalion, 10th SF Group (Airborne), conduct shoot-house operations during a culmination exercise at Fort Carson, Colo. Sept. 30. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)







Download HiRes​


> Special Forces Soldiers from 3rd Battalion, 10th SF Group (Airborne), conduct shoot-house operations during a culmination exercise at Fort Carson, Colo., Sept. 30. (Photo by Sgt. Steven L. Phillips)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2009)

Download HiRes​


> Afghan commandos and coalition soldiers prepare for an air assault mission from Forward Operation Base Airborne, Afghanistan, Sept. 28.







Download HiRes​


> Afghan commandos and coalition soldiers prepare for an air assault mission from Forward Operation Base Airborne, Afghanistan, Sept. 28.







Download HiRes​


> A coalition soldier prepares for an air assault mission from Forward Operation Base Airborne, Afghanistan, Sept. 28.







Download HiRes​


> Afghan commandos and coalition soldiers prepare for an air assault mission from Forward Operation Base Airborne, Afghanistan, Sept. 28.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


> Coalition soldiers conduct a medical evacuation for a wounded Afghan man from Forward Operating Base Airborne, Afghanistan, Sept. 28







Download HiRes​


> Afghan commandos and coalition soldiers return to Forward Operating Base Airborne, Afghanistan after an air assault mission, Sept. 28.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 11, 2009)

> This Sept. 18, 2009 photo shows a Special Forces soldier on his hands and knees to properly position the feet of an Afghan National Police officer during assault-rifle training in the village of Nili, the provincial capital of Day Kundi in central Afghanistan. The team is among only a few U.S. troops to live among Afghans, but there will likely be more. The hope is to push Special Forces teams into villages throughout Afghanistan, giving them the mission of rebuilding and training Afghan police



-----------------------
From AFFI:







> This US Army Special Forces soldier lost a finger and suffered burns to his face in an ammunition explosion in Afghanistan in 2007.  During his rehab, he found the fly tying and fly fishing were the most beneficial exercises for restoring motion and dexterity to his hand.  "And it was a lot more fun than anything in the Occupational Therapy clinic," he wrote in a recent article.









> These photos of him were taken within the past several days.  He is back in Afghanistan, carrying the fight to Al Qaeda and the Taliban once again.  His name, rank, and location have been withheld for security reasons.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 12, 2009)

Some old ones... circa 1991


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 12, 2009)

Possible Regiment guys (not really sure).


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2009)

DownloadHiRes​


> Members of an Afghan international security force prepare to exit from a Chinook helicopter onto the HLZ and begin a patrol in pursuit of a Taliban facilitator responsible for the supply of IED's in the region, Arghandab District, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan, Oct. 11, 2009.







DownloadHiRes​


> Members of the joint security force review steps before exfil.







DownloadHiRes​


> Members of the joint security force search the targeted compound, detaining one suspected militant.







DownloadHiRes​


> A member of the joint security force holds the high ground and keeps a constant vigilance throughout the mission.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2009)

DownloadHiRes​


> Members of an Afghan international security force hold fast at a rally point, 800 meters south of the targeted compound, Chak District, Wardak Province, Afghanistan, Oct. 14, 2009.







DownloadHiRes​


> One team, one climb. An Afghan commando steadies a fellow team member as he negotiates the rocky trail, Chak District, Wardak Province, Afghanistan, Oct. 14, 2009.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 27, 2009)

> Coalition soldiers conduct a search in the village of De Ziarat Kalay, Arghandab District, Oct. 22. The purpose of the search is to disrupt the insurgent safe haven in the Zabul province.(U.S. Army photo by Spc. Gino Palu)








> Coalition soldiers conduct a search in the De Ziarat Kalay Village, Arghandab District, Oct. 22, 2009. The purpose of the search is to disrupt the insurgent safe haven in the Zabul province.(U.S. Army photo by Spc. Gino Palu)


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't mean to be an asshole but can we keep patches and faces out or at least blurr them?
I'm sure some of these guys would rather not have their information on this website, even if they are obtained through open sources.
I apologize to the mods if I am out of line here.:cool:


----------



## Ravage (Oct 28, 2009)

Sand Man said:


>



fe fi fo fum I'm gonna squish me some Taliban.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 3, 2009)

Download HiRes​


> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers dismount from a Humvee during a training exercise at the Nevada and Test Training Range, north of Las Vegas, Oct. 21, 2009. Special forces units from all service branches and allied nations use the facilities at the range for various training exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Michael R. Holzworth/Released)







Download HiRes​


> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers search for the daughter of a village elder during a simulated hostage situation at the Urban Operations Center at the Nevada and Test Training Range, north of Las Vegas, Oct. 21, 2009. Special forces units from all service branches and allied nations use the facilities at the range for various training exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Michael R. Holzworth/Released)







Download HiRes​


> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers rescue the daughter of a village elder from a simulated hostage situation during a training scenario at the Nevada and Test Training Range, north of Las Vegas, Oct. 21, 2009. Special forces units from all service branches and allied nations use the facilities at the range for various training exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Michael R. Holzworth/Released)



[video]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/video]
Download HiRes​


> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers prepare to evacuate a man with mock wounds from a simulated roadside bomb at the Nevada Test and Training Range, north of Las Vegas, Oct. 21, 2009. Special forces units from all service branches and allied nations use the facilities at the range for various training exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Michael R. Holzworth/Released)







Download HiRes​


> A U.S. Army Special Forces medic provides real-world first aid to a man posing as an insurgent during a training exercise at the Nevada and Test Training Range, north of Las Vegas, Oct. 21, 2009. Special forces units from all service branches and allied nations use the facilities at the range for various training exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Michael R. Holzworth/Released)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 3, 2009)

lockNload said:


> This sniper should know better than to have his muzzle sticking out of a window :uhh:



That is because he is a Captain and not a Sniper. Or should I say was a captain, now he is a major.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2009)

A little something about Robin Sage


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 17, 2009)

*"One Tribe at a Time" - Maj. Jim Gant*

Per Ravage's request...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 17, 2009)

> *Men for the job*
> 
> Tribal Engagement Team members, should this concept be adopted, would be called upon to commit for multiple tours under the loneliest, harshest and most hazardous conditions imaginable. To succeed with the tribe they are assigned to, they would have to demonstrate impeccable combat credentials and, even rarer, possess the “people skills” to establish and maintain rapport across a cultural chasm—Western to Tribal Afghan—that has defeated every outside entity from Alexander the Great to the British and the Soviets. The task would be extraordinarily difficult, dirty and dangerous, and in the end would almost certainly be rewarded neither by career advancement (because the enterprise would be unprecedented and outside the normal channels of military promotion) nor by recognition from the public at large, who in all probability will rarely hear of it and wouldn’t understand or appreciate it if they did.




Source


----------



## Ravage (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm reading it right now. Great piece of work.


----------



## sigma (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome pictures.  Here's my contribution.  

Turret Gunner (not me)





Quick Class on the mp5 (me) + instructor face distorted





.50cal Range (me) + instructor standing on top of gmv


----------



## sigma (Nov 19, 2009)

Part of a training exercise in Australia (Talisman Saber)





Same exercise















:)


----------



## Kaz (Nov 20, 2009)

Heres one of mine:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 9, 2009)

The old and the new ....


----------



## Fizzle (Dec 22, 2009)

Could I ask what the fancy neckerchief thingamajigs are for? I see a lot of SOF personnel wearing them. Neck warmer?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 23, 2009)

Sand Man said:


> ][/url]


 
Isn't this one a CCT ? kinda weird to put him in the Army section 





Download HiRes


> Soldiers from 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), conduct physical fitness training during the unit’s pre-scuba course here, Dec. 1. (Photo by Spec. Henrique de Holleben)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 23, 2009)

Download Hi-Res





Download Hi-Res


----------



## SOT-A Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

I mean did you see that sexy bastard with the 1/2-ACH/PVS-14s writing down what Haji was saying?


----------



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2010)

[UDownload Hires[/U]​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, 2009, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1st, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 22, 2010)

> A Special Forces soldier taking cover as two Chinook Ch-47 helicopters come in for a landing with supplies in the village of Nili, the provincial capital of Day Kundi in central Afghanistan, in this Sept. 17 file photo.
> 
> Alex Brandon/AP/File


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 22, 2010)

> An Afghan National Police officer fires his assault rifle during training by U.S. Special Forces on Sept. 18 near the village of Nili, the provincial capital of Day Kundi in central Afghanistan.
> ALEX BRANDON / THE ASSOCIATED PRES




















> 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Soldiers and their Iraqi counterparts conduct combat operations in support of Iraqi Freedom 3 on 22 Dec 2004. (Photo by Sgt. Ryan C. Creel)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 25, 2010)

....


----------



## CENTCOM_Survivor (Feb 28, 2010)

Not all are your typical pics, but I figured I'd post them none the less:


----------



## CENTCOM_Survivor (Feb 28, 2010)

Some more


----------



## CENTCOM_Survivor (Feb 28, 2010)

Some more


----------



## CENTCOM_Survivor (Feb 28, 2010)

Last


----------



## Ravage (Feb 28, 2010)

Arent some of your photos on MPnet by any chance? Welcome tothe Dark Side :)


----------



## CENTCOM_Survivor (Feb 28, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Arent some of your photos on MPnet by any chance? Welcome tothe Dark Side :)


 
Yes all of those are over there.  I follow your posts over there as well


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2010)

Download HiRes


> A Special Forces Soldier secures the perimeter of a building that is being seized during a night hostage rescue attempt, Germany, Feb. 15.







Download HiRes


> A Special Forces Soldier performs a final check on his .50-caliber weapon system Feb. 14 prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> Special Forces Soldiers sit on the back of a Humvee Feb. 14 prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> Special Forces Soldiers sit on the back of a Humvee Feb. 14 prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> A Special Forces Soldier performs a final check on his .50-caliber weapon system Feb. 14 prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2010)

Download HiRes


> Spc. Michael Alexander, European Command Combat Camera videos Special Forces Soldiers Feb. 15 as they conduct vehicle recovery operations prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> Special Forces Soldiers conduct vehicle recovery operations Feb. 15 prior to going on a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> Special Forces Soldiers have an After Action Review, after exiting the cleared building. This is rehearsal for a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> A Special Forces Soldier secures the entrance of a building during a rehearsal for a night reconnaissance training mission in Germany.







Download HiRes


> A Special Forces sniper moves out on foot to get in position during a hostage rescue training exercise in Germany, Feb. 15.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 20, 2010)

> U.S. military personnel prepare to conduct a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)














> U.S. military personnel prepare to board a U.S. Marine Corps CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)









> U.S. Soldiers conduct a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, FL, March 11, 2010. U.S. Air Force photo by SSgt. Clay Lancaster









> U.S. Soldiers approach a suspicious vehicle while on a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 20, 2010)

> U.S. Soldiers conduct a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)














> U.S. Soldiers clear the top of a shipping container while on a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)














> A U.S. Soldier clears a building during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 20, 2010)

> A U.S. Soldier watches over an apprehended individual while on a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)









> U.S. Soldiers watch over an apprehended individual while on a mission during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010.









> U.S. military personnel prepare to board a U.S. Marine Corps CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter during exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 11, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)









> U.S. military personnel conduct training in preparation for exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 7, 2010









> U.S. military personnel conduct training in preparation for exercise Emerald Warrior 2010 in Fort Walton Beach, Fla., March 7, 2010. The training is a U.S. Special Operations Command-sponsored mission rehearsal exercise involving multiservice participants. The exercise is conducted in multiple states and training sites throughout the southeast. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Clay Lancaster/Released)


----------



## bosox27 (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome pictures, its been really busy around Hurlburt with everyone participating. I'm curious, whats with the green carebear?? High Value target?


----------



## Ravage (Mar 30, 2010)

> An SF captain and members of his team combat-advise Iraqi forces prior to going on a mission. U.S. Army photo.








> An SF Soldier from the 10th SF Group keeps a close watch on the recruits for the new An Najaf SWAT team. U.S. Army photo.








> A busy check point in Hugna keeps this SF Soldier from the 10th SF Group on guard. U.S. Army photo.








> Special Forces Soldiers recruit for the An Najaf SWAT team at the Najaf Police Academy. U.S. Army photo.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah yes...Enema Warrior...

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Mar 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I packed Teddy in the ruck, jumped his silly ass with my gear and he's now a true paratrooper.   Still have him somewhere in the garage.


 
Photos, photos !


----------



## Swamp Honky (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being a 5 jump chump :)


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 30, 2010)

Swamp Honky said:


> Nothing wrong with being a 5 jump chump :)


 
There is nothing right about being one.

BAC should be reserved for those individuals who would be inserted via parachute into a combat zone.  Most CS and CSS personnel would be excluded...


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I had a teddy bear that was dressed in BDU's with  Maroon beret that my son wanted me to jump with at least one time.
> 
> I packed Teddy in the ruck, jumped his silly ass with my gear and he's now a true paratrooper.   Still have him somewhere in the garage.
> 
> That's probably his little girls and she wanted him to go out on an op. Also a family good luck charm type of thing.


I have a green frog(Lilly) that has earned the BTDT status. The one time I didn't have it with me I almost lost my hand...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2010)

shortbrownguy said:


> I have a green frog(Lilly) that has earned the BTDT status. The one time I didn't have it with me I almost lost my hand...



Bet your not going without "Lilly" anymore are ya ?


----------



## Muppet (Mar 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I think Teddy has more jumps than most "Airborne qualified" Army personell.


 
Duece: Remember that Cherry red kevlar we had to wear the first jump in division?

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Duece: Remember that Cherry red kevlar we had to wear the first jump in division?
> 
> F.M.



Don't remind me.  They actually put like 20 damn green Chemlights on it also. :uhh:

It looked like a damn glowing greeen Indian Head dress inside the bird.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 31, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Bet your not going without "Lilly" anymore are ya ?


 
Hell, I don't even go in the shower without her. God forbid I slip and bust my head open in the tub:doh:


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have carried a Batman PEZ dispenser on every jump i have made in the army. A girl gave it to me right before I went to Airborne and have had it in my Left bottom pocket on my ACU's ever since.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 3, 2010)

CENTCOM_Survivor said:


>



Is this ODA 555 "Triple Nickel" ?



CENTCOM_Survivor said:


>



Gotta love Mulholland and his low key attire. >:{


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 3, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Is this ODA 555 "Triple Nickel" ?



I seriously dont think so.

If it is, that pic is missing the Sr 18D and Jr 18C...

Crip


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 11, 2010)

Any of you guys know what they are sipping on in this photo?


----------



## Ravage (Apr 17, 2010)

SFers providing security for gen. Stan McCrystal.





Download HiRes​


> U.S. Army General Stanley A. McChrystal, commander of International Security Assistance Forces, disembarks a Black Hawk with Company A, 3rd Battalion, 238th Aviation Regiment, Delaware National Guard, Task Force Knighthawk, 3rd Combat Aviation Brigade, Task Force Falcon, to greet Afghan National Army commander during his visit to Korengal outpost as part of Operation Mountain Decent II, April 8. (Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Victor Egorov, 55th Combat CamerKUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan â€" U.S. Army General Stanley A. McChrystal, commander of International Security Assistance Forces, exits a Black Hawk with Company A, 3rd Battalion, 238th Aviation Regiment, Delaware National Guard, Task Force Knighthawk, 3rd Combat Aviation Brigade, Task Force Falcon, to greet an Afghan National Army commander during his visit to the Korengal outpost as part of Operation Mountain Decent II, April 8. During Operation Mountain Descent II, more than 500 Soldiers and nearly half a million pounds of equipment were airlifted out of the Korengal valley; this was the large-scale movement of U.S. forces out of the valley.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2010)

> A U.S. Special Forces soldier walks through a field in Uruzgan, Afghanistan on April 24.









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier looks through the remains of an electronic device in Uruzgan, Afghanistan on April 24.









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search for suspected Taliban fighters in Uruzgan, Afghanistan on April 24.


 


> A U.S. Special Forces soldier speaks with village elders in Uruzgan, Afghanistan on April 24.









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers and Afghan national army soldiers search a compound in Uruzgan, Afghanistan on April 24.


----------



## Ravage (May 7, 2010)

(when thinking about a SF Soldier) "think teacher, mentor, trainer" - xSFmed


























> U.S. Special Forces members assigned to the Operational Detachment-Alpha, comprised of members of the U.S. 7th SF Group, advise and assist soldiers assigned to the Belize Special Assignment Group during a recent marksmanship range exercise near Belize City, Belize. The ODA are mentoring their Belizean counterparts in an effort to build their military capacity and establish them as a special operations unit. The BSAG is key to countering the illicit trafficking taking place throughout the Central American nation.


----------



## Ravage (May 7, 2010)

> An Army Special Forces member holds on to Izra, a four-year-old German shepherd and member of the Multi-Purpose Canine Unit, during fast-rope insertion training aboard an HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Red Wolves of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 84. Members of the U.S. Special Forces and HSC-84 provided fast-rope insertion training to members of the Iraqi Special Operations Forces at Forward Operating Base Gabe.








> Iraqi Special Operations Forces soldiers set a perimeter after fast-roping insertion training. Members of U.S. Special Forces and crews onboard two Navy HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopters from Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 84 provided fast-rope insertion training to members of the Iraqi Special Operations Forces at Forward Operating Base Gabe.


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier holds his weapon at the ready before entering a compound during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier provides security for a Black Hawk preparing to exfiltrate troops at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier scans distant compounds for any sign of insurgent activity during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldiers pulls security as three Black Hawks depart the objective after delivering over thirty Soldiers to a village in the Arghandab District Dec. 12, 2009. The Soldiers conducted a cordon and search in order to maintain security in the area and ensure the safety of the villagers.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier provides security as a Black Hawk lands to exfil troops at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces K-9 team exits a building inside a compound and prepares to search another during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facilty at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier provides security for inbound aircraft after completing a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier searches a suspicious local during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier provides security for incoming aircraft after completing a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> Special Forces Soldiers use purple smoke to direct incoming Black Hawks to exfil after completion of a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces dog handler encourages his K-9 to inspect a shelf for explosives during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier watches as three Black Hawks depart Forward Operation Base Lagman in Zabul province Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces dog handler struggles to squeeze through a small doorway with all his gear on during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier provides security during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces Soldier searches the moutains for any insurgent activity during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces dog handler uses his camelbak to provide water for his tired K-9 during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> A Special Forces K-9 sits quietly to alert his handler after discovering a shotgun in a compound during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> Two Special Forces Soldiers examine a metal can containing unknown liquid while conducting a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> Special Forces Soldiers use a flashlight to thoroughly search a cubby hole hidden above the front door of a compound during a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility at a remote village in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.







Download HiRes​


> Special Forces Soldiers and Black Hawks depart the airfield after completing a cordon and search of a suspected bomb making facility in the Arghandab District Dec. 10, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2010)

Quick question: are the K9 handlers attached to ODAs or are they SFers who are also cross trained in dog handling?


----------



## 18C4V (May 29, 2010)

Both, depends on location and team.


----------



## pardus (May 29, 2010)

18C4V said:


> Both, depends on location and team.


 
Interesting, the non SF dog handlers, what MOS/unit are they typically?

Feel free to PM if need be.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 2, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:
			
		

> ...



What leads you to believe that guy is SOF?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2010)

On a HK gun forum some one posted that:
-the guy has a HK416
-has a cap with a US flag on it

there for he's a secret squirrel.

Hi btw, hope all is well.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 2, 2010)

Ravage said:


> On a HK gun forum some one posted that:
> -the guy has a HK416
> -has a cap with a US flag on it
> 
> ...



Well shit.  I suppose I am not an SF guy then since I have neither...

All is well; thanks for asking lil bro.

Crip


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2010)

Ravage said:


> On a HK gun forum some one posted that:
> -the guy has a HK416
> -has a cap with a US flag on it
> 
> there for he's a secret squirrel.


 
Rav...   :doh:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2010)

I was only quoting...yeah, lousy excuse...

Special Forces Soldiers from 7th SFG(A) and Little Bird helicopters fromthe 160th during a demo at NASCAR:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> What leads you to believe that guy is SOF?


 
hey now.. if mp.net decides that the fat lumberjack playing tug-of-war is SOF.. then he is SOF. All personnel with a non-airsoft background have no room to speak about such issues. It's a losing battle.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2010)

You really don't like the place do you?


----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

I really don't.


----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

whats the deal with this picture?

SF graduates 7 color blind soldiers ?? --- >  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




theres a BIG color discrepancy from the colors of those berets. Half of them are straight black


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2010)

Ravage said:


> You really don't like the place do you?



This isn't a battle or discussion we're going to have on this board.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 3, 2010)

If you notice some of the graduates are still reaching into their cargo pockets to retrieve their Green Berets.  It appears some are faster than others.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2010)

A black beret with a 5th Group flash?
Are SFQC students allowed to have a Group flash during their school time?


----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^ thats why I ask the question, because of the point Ravage made.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


> The Special Forces ODA Team 1236 prepare to roll out for a Medical engagement in Khakrez, Afghanistan. They loaded up medical supplies and checked vehicles. The Afghanistan National Army joined the convoy for increased security.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice RG31's!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


> The Special Forces ODA Team 1236 prepare to roll out for a Medical engagement in Khakrez, Afghanistan. They loaded up medical supplies and checked vehicles. The Afghanistan National Army joined the convoy for increased security.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Taliban are fucked! Transformers are on our side now!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> An Army Special Forces soldier teaches children about dental hygiene during a medical civic action project at the Palan Elementary School in Adjid, Indanan, Sulu, Philippines, May 23, 2010. U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Joshua Scott







Download HiRes​


> A member of the University of Wyoming football program tests out his marksmanship skills on a Fort Carson range May 25, 2010. 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) hosted members of the UW football program and retired Special Forces members for a day of training. The UW program developed a tight bond with Special Forces this past season by referring to their special teams as the "Special Forces." (U.S. Army photo by Major Karla S. Owen)







Download HiRes​


> A United States Special Forces Soldier greets a village elder in Shinkay district, Zabul province before conducting a Shura April 20. The Afghan National Police and Afghan National Army also attended to promote a district wide Shura to be held on the 30th. (US Army Photo by SGT Debra Richardson)


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravage said:


> A black beret with a 5th Group flash?
> Are SFQC students allowed to have a Group flash during their school time?


 


dknob said:


> ^^^ thats why I ask the question, because of the point Ravage made.


 


8'Duece said:


> If you notice some of the graduates are still reaching into their cargo pockets to retrieve their Green Berets.  It appears some are faster than others.


 
Those are all green berets, some are just alot darker than others. This is the donning ceremony so they are all brand new berets. They are switching them out with PC's not black berets, none of them would be wearing black because all of them are airborne qualified anyway.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravage said:


> ...The Special Forces ODA Team 1236 prepare to roll out for a Medical engagement in Khakrez, Afghanistan. They loaded up medical supplies and checked vehicles. The Afghanistan National Army joined the convoy for increased security...



Ah yes, RG31/33's...  The perfect example of what SF guys should be driving....  

Fine example of what almost 9 years of what the conventionally minded and risk averse leadership has brought us...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 5, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Ah yes, RG31/33's...  The perfect example of what SF guys should be driving....
> 
> Fine example of what almost 9 years of what the conventionally minded and risk averse leadership has brought us...


 
Surely As SF you get an input into what vehicles you require?  

Can I ask Why you dislike the 31's?


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2010)

Irish said:


> Can I ask Why you dislike the 31's?



Kind of hard to roll into a village and empathize with the locals, or get them to trust you, when you are in an MRAP and covered in body armor.

"We understand your safety concerns and will report back to our bosses. Ooops, time to hop into this tank on wheels and grip and grin for 30 minutes at the next village, Abdul. Don't sweat the IEDs or night letters, we've got your back. See you in 10 days."


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 5, 2010)

I see.. Thanks free.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Kind of hard to roll into a village and empathize with the locals, or get them to trust you, when you are in an MRAP and covered in body armor.
> 
> "We understand your safety concerns and will report back to our bosses. Ooops, time to hop into this tank on wheels and grip and grin for 30 minutes at the next village, Abdul. Don't sweat the IEDs or night letters, we've got your back. See you in 10 days."


 
Cric/Free Why is SF operating this way? (not specifically meaning the vehicles) Why aren't SF teams living close to villages and truly getting involved immersed with the locals?

 Directives from big Army? Does SF not have a say in the way it operates?

Forgive my ignorance, is SF a strategic asset or what?


----------



## JJ sloan (Jun 5, 2010)

I see alot of pics of guys that I know, and that I am sure would not want their faces plastered all over this site.  I persoanlly think we need some rules of engagement here.  Posting pics of people you don't know is a little over the edge, regardless of where they are obtained.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

JJ sloan said:


> I see alot of pics of guys that I know, and that I am sure would not want their faces plastered all over this site.  I persoanlly think we need some rules of engagement here.  Posting pics of people you don't know is a little over the edge, regardless of where they are obtained.


 
They are photos taken and released by the Military... They are no doubt on display on official websites right?


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> Cric/Free Why is SF operating this way? (not specifically meaning the vehicles) Why aren't SF teams living close to villages and truly getting involved immersed with the locals?
> 
> Directives from big Army? Does SF not have a say in the way it operates?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, is SF a strategic asset or what?



Not being in SF, I can't answer that.

I've heard....anecdotes here and there about the way some units conduct "COIN" and have watched first hand as one intelligence gathering unit went from local vehicles to "Hey! Hey! Look at me!!!!! I'm an American and this is my uparmored Suburban!!!!" to MRAPs. Guys and gals in the latter unit haven't quite put the dots together concerning the MRAPs.

Look at this way: you are Abdul Barak Hossein Pashtun and you hate the TB and just want some peace in your life, some food for your family, and to be left the fuck alone. Here comes an American SF A Team who lives with your village or at worst stays in your valley. You see them every day or every other day. You see them working alongside you and your family and your tribe to provide for them and to protect them. They may not dress the same as you, but they look and act like people. But then one day, they have to go home.

And the next guys to come in, rolling into your village with MRAPs, dressed in armor like men from another planet. They stay for a few hours and then their huge, lumbering vehicles chew up your tiny road or they cause ditches to cave in from their weight or they just can't help but to run over some of your crops in these....things. When they talk to you, you can't see their eyes behind their sunglasses and the best you can hope for is to see them once a week as they drive in, meet with you, and drive out. With the first guys, you never had a night letter on your doorstep, the school was open, and crops were growing. But the new unit, they aren't around to provide security or to help you and when they do show up it is for a few hours and they tear up your valley bit by bit with their "trucks."

Which is the better approach to COIN and which approach do you think many units are using (for whatever reasons) today in Afghanistan?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2010)

Kinda like "lets put our self in a giant suit of armor and talk to people". All they see is the suit of armor, and not the human in it.
I get what you mean FF....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 5, 2010)

It seems like in all of these photo's of SF Soldiers their now all sporting the Daniel Defense rail systems. 

Is this the "NEW" rail for the SOPMOD program or is this a personal preference thing ?


Just curious.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> Cric/Free Why is SF operating this way? (not specifically meaning the vehicles) Why aren't SF teams living close to villages and truly getting involved immersed with the locals?
> 
> Directives from big Army? Does SF not have a say in the way it operates?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, is SF a strategic asset or what?


 
The answers to those questions are quite complex but they all come back to the will of the American people, a shift in the age of technology, and OER/NCOERs...

FF's example is the end state of the above...

I don't have the time to expound right now, but I will this evening.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> The answers to those questions are quite complex but they all come back to the will of the American people, a shift in the age of technology, and OER/NCOERs...
> 
> FF's example is the end state of the above...
> 
> I don't have the time to expound right now, but I will this evening.


 
Roger that mate, thanks.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pretty well versed in COIN ;) , I'm just curios as to why it doesn't seem to being carried out as is "normally" is.



Freefalling said:


> Not being in SF, I can't answer that.
> 
> I've heard....anecdotes here and there about the way some units conduct "COIN" and have watched first hand as one intelligence gathering unit went from local vehicles to "Hey! Hey! Look at me!!!!! I'm an American and this is my uparmored Suburban!!!!" to MRAPs. Guys and gals in the latter unit haven't quite put the dots together concerning the MRAPs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> I'm pretty well versed in COIN ;) , I'm just curios as to why it doesn't seem to being carried out as is "normally" is.



McChrystals COIN is the Marine version of reinventing the fucking wheel 9 years after the 'experts' went in and set the US Military up for success.

Don't take that wrong Jarhead Devil Dogs, welcome to COIN (which the USSF has been conducting for decades)



> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/05/defense_gates_coin_052510/
> 
> Gates wants the new military-wide training and proficiency standards  to be “in line” with those used in McChrystal’s “Hands” program, Reid  said.
> 
> ...


McC is using Afghanistan as a learning tool / schoolground at this point, not a battlefield.

Yah, gee thanks. :uhh:

:2c:

Awesome post FF, best short version COIN expl. I've seen in a long time.:)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 5, 2010)

JJ sloan said:


> I see alot of pics of guys that I know, and that I am sure would not want their faces plastered all over this site.  I persoanlly think we need some rules of engagement here.  Posting pics of people you don't know is a little over the edge, regardless of where they are obtained.



You make a great point and the cleanup begins now.

 If you don't take the time to clean up your own photos, we will do it for you or simply delete the post.  :2c:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2010)

In other words I need to put black boxes in there.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ravage said:


> In other words I need to put black boxes in there.


 
Yep.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2010)

Unfortunatly you eighter need to give me jedi powers or delete the posts because I can't edit them


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> I'm pretty well versed in COIN ;) , I'm just curios as to why it doesn't seem to being carried out as is "normally" is.



I know, I just felt compelled to type. :)

Why is the US doing business this way? cric hit it on the head....we've become risk adverse, we've gone from being "mission focused" to "goal oriented," I don't think we're training Joe and his company grade leadership properly in COIN, we've allowed Armor, Artillery, and guys with mech Infantry branches/ backgrounds to run a SOF war.....


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2010)

lol
-----------
It's a fuck up waiting to happen...

I'm really hoping all this PC/risk adverse crap is going to blow over someday.

Is there a COIN school/course in the Military?



Freefalling said:


> I know, I just felt compelled to type. :)
> 
> Why is the US doing business this way? cric hit it on the head....we've become risk adverse, we've gone from being "mission focused" to "goal oriented," I don't think we're training Joe and his company grade leadership properly in COIN, we've allowed Armor, Artillery, and guys with mech Infantry branches/ backgrounds to run a SOF war.....


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> ...Is there a COIN school/course in the Military?



Yes in a round about way...

During Robin Sage SFQC students are taught UW, how to conduct an insurgency.  Counter Insurgency warfare is the other side of that coin (no pun intended.)  The difference lies in who we are supporting, the established govt or the insurgents...

Got busy last night with a project and couldnt get back to the computer but I will get my response to your previously question up sometime today...

Crip


----------



## car (Jun 6, 2010)

There's also a COIN course (at least there was when I was there) being taught at Taji, IZ. It was recommended that all Brigade commanders and their staffs go through - but running thru a shake 'n' bake course while your Bde/Bn is training up in Kuwait didn't make a lot sense to me.

However, it was a pretty good block of instruction - COIN 101, if you will. It at least got conventional Warfighters to look at the enemy thru a different set of eyes.  :2c:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2010)

> A member of Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force- Afghanistan goes over actions on the objective plan with the member of th Afghan National Army commandos while being on call as a quick reaction force on Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, May 11.








> Members of the Afghan National Army Commandos rehearse actions exiting an aircraft on Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan in preparation for a hit on a time sensitive target just outside of Bagram Airfield, May 11.








> A CH-47 Chinook helicopter coming into a helicopter landing zone near an objective building outside of Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, May 12.








> Members of Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force- Afghanistan gather personal information from the village elder so that a key leader engagement can be made in order to discuss the problems and issues in his community outside of Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, May 13.








> Members of Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan and members of Afghan National Army commandos prepare to board an UH-60 Blackhawk in order to conduct a mission outside of Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, May 12.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2010)

> A member of the U.S. Special Operations Team "7th Group" prepares to fire his rifle from the sitting position during a marksmanship event June 17 as part of Fuerzas Comando 2010.








> A members of the United States Special Operations team "7th Group" sets his sights downrange and prepare to fire June 17 outside the Dominican Army's 1st Infantry Brigade in Santo Domingo. The U.S. team is one of many Special Operations team competing in the Fuerzas Comando 2010 competition. Along with the rifle and pistol event, Soldiers participated on a sniper marksmanship event and critical shooting skills.








> Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic- Members of the United States Special Operations team "7th Group" set their sights downrange and prepare to fire their weapons during a rifle qualification event June17 outside the Dominican Army's 1st Infantry Brigade in Santo Domingo. The U.S. team is one of many Special Operations groups from 18 nations across the western hemisphere that is competing in the Fuerzas Comando 2010 competition. Along with the rifle and pistol qualification, teams participating in the competition were also evaluated on sniper marksmanship and critical shooting skills using a 9 mm pistol.








> A bullet shell flies as a member of the United States Special Operations team "7th Group" fires his weapon June 19 outside the Dominican Army's 1st Infantry Brigade in Santo Domingo. The U.S. team is one of many Special Operations team competing in the Fuerzas Comando 2010 competition. Along with the rifle and pistol event, Soldiers participated on a sniper marksmanship event and critical shooting skills.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 30, 2010)

That is a ginormous grip.


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> That is a ginormous grip.


 
WTF are you talking about?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> WTF are you talking about?


 
He's talking about the Grippod. I sorta agree it is huge, but it has a reason.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2010)

> Members of the combined assault force conduct operations near the Marawara District in Eastern Afghanistan.


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 30, 2010)

I went to the COIN academy here in afghan. It was MCC's baby.. it was a joke, 1/2 was in dari and had to listen to a terp. 
Great view of the palaces near by was the only saving grace.



pardus said:


> lol
> -----------
> It's a fuck up waiting to happen...
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2010)

Rock42 said:


> I went to the COIN academy here in afghan. It was MCC's baby.. it was a joke, 1/2 was in dari and had to listen to a terp.
> Great view of the palaces near by was the only saving grace.


 
Cool, thanks.

Seems like there needs to be a proper school/etc...  for COIN


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who made an effort to clean up these photos.  You guys are awesome.  Homos!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 8, 2010)

Credit goes to He219 of MPNet.

All photos are released from news.SOC.mil:





> 7/1/10 8:12 AM A member of ODA 3336 suppresses enemy gun fire from the roof of his objective during Operation Cold Steel in the Helmand Province, Afghanistan. (Army photo/Sgt. Jason Carter)







> Slovenian Army Special Operations Soldiers and Soldiers of 5th Battalion, 19th Special Forces Group, Colorado Army National Guard, practice explosive breaching techniques during a three-week Joint Combined Exchange Training exercise in Slovenia in June. Explosive breaching allows Soldiers to rapidly enter a building and disorient its occupants. This maintains surprise and momentum for friendly forces and usually results in decreased casualties on both sides. (Photo by Capt. Michael A. Odgers)







> Soldiers of the Colorado Army National Guard’s 5th Battalion, 19th Special Forces Group and Slovenian Army Special Operations conduct an air evacuation of a simulated casualty. The training was during a capstone culmination exercise conducted at the end of a three-week Joint Combined Exchange Training exercise. JCETs allow Special Forces Soldiers to train on one of their primary missions –Foreign Internal Defense operations, working with the military of friendly nations to improve their technical skills in order for them to better defend themselves from insurgency, secure their sovereign territory and prevent insurgent threats from developing international terrorist capabilities. (Photo by Capt. Michael A. Odgers)


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 9, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> Credit goes to He219 of MPNet.



Play Nice


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2010)

Its because the guy upload them on his photobucker account and when you 'use' someone elses links you are 'not fair' and they get really upset....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 10, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> WTF? Why? Giving credit for finding pics... wow! Do you also give out ribbons and/or Bjs? What a cockfag!



Lol...settle down Francis.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 10, 2010)

Plz do not drag pictures from mp.net over here. 

We have enough Chinese fuckheads looking at us for other reasons than promulgating SF photos with faces displayed that were never meant for public consumption.

If you post pics, please adhere to the mindset that your face might be displayed here on the open board without your consent.

If you do not want to play by our rules, post another face of an SF soldier and get banned immediately / and / or permanently.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> Lol...settle down Francis.


 
Call me Francis again and I'll kill ya!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 10, 2010)

pardus said:


> Call me Francis again and I'll kill ya!



Francis.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2010)

> US Coalition Forces detonate C4 plastic explosives to demonstrate its use at a local Kandahar, Afghanistan training area on Nov. 08, 2009. .(US Army Photo Illustration By Spc Christopher Hubert)


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a cool pic.


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome picture, new wallpaper!  Thanks Rav.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2010)

HiRes in HERE


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2010)

Once is enough.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A U.S. Soldier high-fives an Afghan boy in the Zer-e-koh Valley in Herat, Afghanistan, July 29, 2010. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Bradley Lail/Released)








> Special Forces Soldiers practice advanced CQB training on range 60 at Fort Carson, Colo. Aug. 19, 2010. (Photo provided by 10th SFG(A) Public Affairs)








> Special Forces Soldiers practice urban movement on range 60 at Fort Carson, Colo. Aug. 19, 2010. (Photo provided by 10th SFG(A) Public Affairs)








> Special Forces Soldiers practice positing and movement after exiting from a helicopter at Fort Carson, Colo. Aug. 19, 2010. (Photo provided by 10th SFG(A) Public Affairs)


----------



## JJ sloan (Aug 6, 2010)

WTF is with that last pic?  Horrible.  Somebody needs to square that young man away!! "Stars first moron!"  A good Hooah would never make that mistake!


----------



## Centermass (Aug 7, 2010)

JJ sloan said:


> WTF is with that last pic?  Horrible.  Somebody needs to square that young man away!! "Stars first moron!"  A good Hooah would never make that mistake!



It's amazing how many don't realize it either.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 7, 2010)

Its possible that the photo is reversed so it might be correct..lol


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 3, 2010)

New ones...





Fr. Carl and "D"


----------



## Ravage (Sep 3, 2010)

Woodland FTW! :)


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 3, 2010)

Irish said:


> Its possible that the photo is reversed so it might be correct..lol



No, the words Airborne and Special Forces on the tabs are readable, so the photo is correct.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe he's last man and walks backwards alot lol


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 3, 2010)

It's probably the only flag he has access to and he wants to show his pride.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 12, 2010)

... and some old ones...


----------



## Ravage (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## dknob (Sep 12, 2010)

pardus said:


> Maybe he's last man and walks backwards alot lol


 

LMAO


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2010)

> Members of 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) conduct maritime training operations onboard MH-47 Chinook helicopters from 4th Battalion 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment at Solo Point, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., Sept. 1, 2010. (US Army Photo by Major Matthew R. Gregory)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 16, 2010)

> A Special Operations Task Force-South weapons sergeant mans the top of an Afghan national civil order police checkpoint while his team leader talks with the ANCOP checkpoint commander Aug. 29 in the Arghandab River Valley, Kandahar province, Afghanistan.








> Sgt. Mokhtar, deputy commander at an Afghan national civil order police checkpoint, talks with a Special Operations Task Force-South team leader Aug. 29 about security in his portion of the Arghandab River Valley, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. Mokhtar, who is part of 3rd Battalion, 3rd Afghan National Civil Order Police Brigade, is one of nearly 200 ANCOP policeman partnered with a 20-man element from SOTF-S. The ANCOP train with and conduct joint patrols with the SOTF-S team.








> A team of Special Operations Task Force-South Soldiers return fire after insurgents attacked an Afghan national civil order police checkpoint Aug. 30 in the Arghandab River Valley, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. There were no civilian casualties or property damage during the engagement.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 24, 2010)

This is quite possibly the coolest gun-helmet spray paint design tandem I have ever seen...


----------



## Ravage (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like this photo





Download HiRes​


----------



## dknob (Oct 1, 2010)

me too, he's got a nice butt. He must work out.


----------



## Etype (Oct 1, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> This is quite possibly the coolest gun-helmet spray paint design tandem I have ever seen...


This dude has no rear iron sight on his gun, shame on him.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 1, 2010)

Etype said:


> This dude has no rear iron sight on his gun, shame on him.



+1 SA.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2010)

dknob said:


> me too, he's got a nice butt. He must work out.


 
LOL! :doh:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 2, 2010)

dknob said:


> me too, he's got a nice butt. He must work out.


 
What butt?? ... he meant the nuts!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 2, 2010)

What's that thing hanging off the side of his helmet?


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> What's that thing hanging off the side of his helmet?


 
Someone better informed will answer, but I think it is a light/camera thingy.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 2, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> What's that thing hanging off the side of his helmet?



It's a Surefire helmet light.  I have a white/IR one on my skid lid.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Mac. The battery case threw me.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 6, 2010)

How are guys liking those MR Tactiplanes?  I trialled one and didn't rate it highly.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 6, 2010)

I have one and am not impressed with it either.

Other guys on my ODA who have less experience with quality kit think they are the cats meow...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, I wouldn't mind keeping those things for you....


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think that bag sucks ass, mine broke on the first movement I did (small buckle but still). I like the old ALICE pack personally.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 8, 2010)

MR did a pretty awesome demo for us a few months ago. The packs suck. I walked up Rainier with one and hated it. They're cheap. ALICE is good enough. Or if you need something "cool" tactical tailor makes an alice pack that's nice. And pretty big too.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2010)

The problem with that bag for me is the internal frame, for guys with big backs it does not fit right and tends to slide around a bit


----------



## Ravage (Oct 13, 2010)

> Soldiers with Special Operations Task Force - South prepare to load an all-terrain vehicle on to a CH-47 Chinook helicopter in preparation for a rapid offload during operations Oct. 1 in the Maruf District, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Jesse LaMorte / Special Operations Task Force - South)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers with Special Operations Task Force - South relax around a fire after an evening meal, Oct. 3, 2010, in Khakrez District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Daniel P. Shook)


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 13, 2010)

That ATV does not have enough cool shit mounted on it for it to be an ODA's. lol


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 14, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> How are guys liking those MR Tactiplanes?  I trialled one and didn't rate it highly.







surgicalcric said:


> I have one and am not impressed with it either.
> 
> Other guys on my ODA who have less experience with quality kit think they are the cats meow...



What kind of frame ?  Is it the NICE frame or different ? Internal ?

Those damn things go for $685 (Civillian pricing) :uhh:


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 14, 2010)

It really has no frame, it has a hard /padded back and these big cylinder things that run parallel down the back of your back.


----------



## Etype (Oct 14, 2010)

You have to consider what it's made for and where the company is coming from.  That type of pack is made more for carrying the bulky cold weather gear- sleeping bags, jacket, tarp/tent, poles...  All lightweight alpine mountaineering type stuff. It's a decent pack for <30 pounds or so of gear, but put a PSC-5 and some batteries in and it starts flexing and bending and the lack of a good kidney pad becomes apparent.  
Good for a hike in snowy mountains, not good for military operations.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 14, 2010)

Etype said:


> You have to consider what it's made for and where the company is coming from.  That type of pack is made more for carrying the bulky cold weather gear- sleeping bags, jacket, tarp/tent, poles...  All lightweight alpine mountaineering type stuff. It's a decent pack for <30 pounds or so of gear, but put a PSC-5 and some batteries in and it starts flexing and bending and the lack of a good kidney pad becomes apparent.
> Good for a hike in snowy mountains, not good for military operations.


 Agreed, if I have 30lbs< of nice fluffy stuff that needs to be carried it is exceptional, however I have never had the need to do that, nor do most SOF guys. Therefore I would think issuing a modified ALICE pack would be ideal, but I don't make the decisions and go with what I have


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 15, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Agreed, if I have 30lbs< of nice fluffy stuff that needs to be carried it is exceptional, however I have never had the need to do that, nor do most SOF guys. Therefore I would think issuing a modified ALICE pack would be ideal, but I don't make the decisions and go with what I have



We're in the same boat.  I sat down with some other lads in my unit before our capability gurus arrived and asked what they wanted which turned out to be a modified Alice.  So I made one and now its being trialled.  Be interesting to see how much the company that builds it manages to fuck it up.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 15, 2010)

It does have that plastic adjustable comb thing though. But I really wouldn't call it a frame by anymeans


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 18, 2010)

Fair winds, Staff Sgt. Miller...


----------



## Ravage (Oct 18, 2010)

"It takes a remarkable person not just to say a creed and memorize a creed, but to live by a creed." - Stephanie Shughart


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 26, 2010)

*Battle of Debecka Pass photos*

I have the book. Awesome job Sgt. Antenori's ODA accomplished that day.

Anyone know where I can find the rest of the photos of their GMVs that were shown in the book?







> A Ground Mobility Vehicle (GMV) of Charlie Company, 3/3rd Special Forces Group armed with an M2 .50 caliber machine gun driving south towards Debecka Pass. Photo courtesy of USASOC.









> Mad Max, one of two B-Team Ground Resupply Vehicles (GRVs) of Charlie Company, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group, stops beside Ground Mobility Vehicles (GMVs) during a rendezvous with Operational Detachment Alpha (ODA) 394 to replenish fuel and munitions. Photo courtesy of ODA 394.









> A Special Forces soldier fires .50-caliber machine gun bursts to the rear of his Ground Mobility Vehicle (GMV) at the extreme right flank of the battle line during the fight at Debecka. Smoke grenade launchers are mounted on the front corners of the GMV and a gray-green Javelin missile is strapped to the near side of the turret. Photo courtesy of Pfc. Donny Lynch, ODA 394.









> One of the deadly Javelin missiles leaves its launcher during the Battle of Debecka Pass. The teams using the Javelin at Debecka scored 17 hits for 19 shots, and shattered a far larger enemy force with the missiles and close air support. Photo courtesy of USASOC.









> One of the T-55s destroyed during the battle is inspected by Coalition troops. Note the blown-off hatch and other parts around the burned-out hull. Photo courtesy of USASOC.



Source


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2010)

> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers with Special Operations Task Force – South along with policemen from 2nd Battalion, 3rd Afghan National Civil Order Police Brigade, conduct a joint Afghan-Coalition patrol of Kandahar Province's Zhari District, Oct. 19, 2010. Policemen with 2nd Bn. are partnered with members of Special Operations Task Force - South. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Ben Watson / Special Operations Task Force - South).








> Policemen with 2nd Battalion, 3rd Afghan National Civil Order Police Brigade, watch for threats while partnered with U.S. Special Forces, left, on a joint patrol in Zhari District, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13, 2010. Policemen with 2nd Bn. are partnered with members of Special Operations Task Force - South to help bolster security in the district. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Ben Watson / Special Operations Task Force - South).


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2010)

> A U.S. Special Forces Soldier entertains children in the Zhari District of Kandahar Province while on a joint patrol, Oct. 19, 2010. The Soldiers are part of Special Operations Task Force – South and are partnered with 2nd Battalion, 3rd Afghan National Civil Order Police Brigade, to help bolster security in the district. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Ben Watson / Special Operations Task Force - South).








> A U.S. Special Forces medic treats a neglected gash on the hand of an Afghan boy during a patrol with policemen from 2nd Battalion, 3rd Afghan National Civil Order Police Brigade, in Kandahar Province's Zhari District, Oct. 22, 2010. Policemen with 2nd Bn. are partnered with members of Special Operations Task Force - South. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Ben Watson / Special Operations Task Force - South).


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2010)

What uniform are they are wearing? Is that the new ACU colour? WTF happened to the Multicam issue?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like they're wearing what the ANCOPs are issued with.

http://strikehold.wordpress.com/201...ed-pattern-for-the-afghan-civil-order-police/


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you. We are issuing cam superior to ours to the people we are supposed to be mentoring.

Thumbs up DoD, you rock!


----------



## Ravage (Nov 4, 2010)

> An United States Special Forces soldier watches as a Mine Resistant Ambush Protective vehicle rolls into the compound in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 11. The Afghanistan National Army Forces and USSF took over the compound as part of Operation Riverdance. The goal was to set up and establish a site to host Village Stability Operations in hopes to help local Afghans in Hyderbad defend themselves against the Taliban.








> An Afghanistan National Army Forces and United States Special Forces soldiers performs security while other soldiers set up a defensive stand for the compound they took over in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 11. It was part of Operation Riverdance. The goal was to set up and establish a site to host Village Stability Operations. In hopes to help local Afghans in Hyderbad defend themselves against the Taliban.








> An United States Special Forces soldier performs reconnaissance on a house that is close proximity to their compound in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13. The Afghanistan National Army Special Forces and USSF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.








> An United States Special Forces soldier give commands to element as USSF and Aghanistan National Army Special Forces soldiers patrol in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13. The ANASF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 4, 2010)

> An United States Special Forces soldier scans the area while patrolling in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Aghanistanace, Oct. 13. The ANASF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.








> Local Afghan welcomes Afghanistan National Army Special Forces and United States Special Forces soldiers to chat in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13. The ANASF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.








> An United States Special Forces soldier watches as a wall is breached to fit their vehicles in a compound that was seized in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 11. It was part of Operation Riverdance. The goal was to set up and establish a site to host Village Stability Operations. In hopes to help local Afghans in Hyderbad defend themselves against the Taliban.








> An Afghanistan National Army Special Forces soldier patrols leads the patrol in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13. The ANASF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.








> Afghanistan National Army Special Forces and United States Special Forces soldiers scans the local desert for any persons of suspicion while conducting their Key Leader Engagement in Hyderbad, Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 13. The ANASF spoke to Afghan locals if they can assist with any medical needs and to reassure the local community the ANASF and USSF is there to help in security against the Taliban. The site is projected to hopefully run a successful Village Stability Operations program that one day local Afghans can defend themselves the Taliban.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 4, 2010)

How tough are those mud walls? Can they take an RPG or Hellfire and not crack at all?


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 4, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> How tough are those mud walls? Can they take an RPG or Hellfire and not crack at all?


 
Depends on the wall.  I've seen RPG's get stuck in them and our .50 cal rounds weren't going through them.  How they can take mud and make it that strong, I have no idea.  I'm not sure about Hellfires, all of our Hellfire strikes were in the open.  I can't say that the buildings surrounding took much damage though.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 18, 2010)

> A U.S. Army soldier with Special Operations Task Force - South provides  security overwatch during the final hours of an operation to remove  insurgents from Lam village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, 2010, in  Kandahar province, Afghanistan.








> U.S. Army soldiers with Special Operations Task Force - South provide  security overwatch during the final hours of an operation to remove  insurgents from Lam village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, in Kandahar  province, Afghanistan.







> A U.S. Army Special Forces engineer sergeant surveys the surrounding  area during an operation to remove insurgents from Lam village, Khakrez  District, Nov. 14, 2010, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan.  (Photo by:  Spc. Daniel P. Shook)


​



> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier with Special Operations Task Force -  South provides security overwatch during an operation to remove  insurgents from Lam village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, 2010, in  Kandahar province, Afghanistan.  (Photo by: Spc. Daniel P. Shook)


​



> U.S. Army Special Forces soldiers with Special Operations Task Force -  South scans their perimeter during an operation to remove insurgents  from Lam village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, in Kandahar province,  Afghanistan.


​



> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier with Special Operations Task Force -  South scans his sector during an operation to remove insurgents from Lam  village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, 2010, in Kandahar province,  Afghanistan.


​



> Afghan soldiers with 3rd Commando Kandak and U.S. soldiers with Special  Operations Task Force - South wait for the dust to settle after exiting  an MH-47 Chinook helicopter before beginning an operation to remove  insurgents from Lam village, Khakrez District, Nov. 14, 2010, in  Kandahar province, Afghanistan


----------



## Ravage (Nov 30, 2010)

> International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces soldiers provide security while a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint is being built in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, ISAF SOF and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)








> An International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces sniper is in position overlooking the Tagab Valley while a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint is being built in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)








> An International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces soldier provides security while a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint is being built in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, ISAF SOF and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)








> An International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces soldier places mortar rounds in another ISAF-SOF soldier's backpack while providing security during the building of a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)








> An International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces soldier hands out notepads and pens to an Afghan boy while a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint is being built in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)








> International Security Assistance Force Special Operations Forces members talk while providing security while a Road Maintenance Team checkpoint is being built in Tagab, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. Afghan civilians, RMT members, ISAF SOF and Afghan National Police-Provincial Response Company members all helped to build the checkpoint. (ISAF photo by U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford/released)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Great pictures, as always, Ravage!  I especially like the Mini Gun mounted on the (I'm not sure what kind of) vehicle!  Just hearing that gun fire gives me a warm feeling inside.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2010)

We had one of those mounted on a HMMWV my first trip to Iraq.  We never got to fire it at anything meaningful though


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing meaningful or nothing at all??  I guess if that mini gun starts buzzing in a fire fight, it means something has gone very wrong...and is about to go very wrong for the guy(s) it's pointed at!  
There's a quote from the Popular Mechanics write up about the SOC-R that talks about the mini gun that I love, "The electrically powered rotating barrels allow for bursts of up to 6000 rounds per minute. (Shooting at that rate through a single barrel could melt the weapon.)"


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing meaningful as in nothing more than the targets at the range before we took it off the FOB.  This was when Sadr was acting froggy down in Najaf, we got it working and turned it over to some people who would actually use it.  I hope it did get some use because it was pretty bad ass, as long as you watched your ammo.  You could burn through a basic load pretty quick if you weren't paying attention.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 1, 2010)

I hated those mud roofs in Afghanistan.  They were hit or miss as far as sturdiness was concerned.  I had one pretty bad night...I thought I was walking along the I-beam that was built into the roof at about 0300 when it was my time for watch, and I guess I took a wrong step because my foot went right though and I ended up racking myself on that I-beam.  In hindsight it was hilarious, especially for the guy I was relieving.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome pics, Ravage.

Here are some photos from Balance Torch 2010, a joint exercise between US SF and Royal Thai Army SF


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Ravage (Dec 1, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


>



Nifty set up, I see the Glock is gaining more and more ground with US Army SF.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 1, 2010)

wrong thread...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great photos.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 2, 2010)

Ravage said:


> ...I see the Glock is gaining more and more ground with US Army SF.



The Regiment would have had something other than the M9 long ago if SGM's and commanders were at least as focused on doing their jobs as they have been on getting promoted...but I digress.


----------



## Etype (Dec 2, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> The Regiment would have had something other than the M9 long ago if SGM's and commanders were at least as focused on doing their jobs as they have been on getting promoted...but I digress.



The least used weapon in our arsenal has to be so bulky and cumbersome...  and the one weapon that, if heaven forbid you actually need to pull it, absolutely needs to work- is the one that breaks the most.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 3, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> The Regiment would have had something other than the M9 long ago if SGM's and commanders were at least as focused on doing their jobs as they have been on getting promoted...but I digress.



I understand - or at least I think I do....
Hope You are safe Big Brother.


----------



## dknob (Dec 4, 2010)

i made this... thought it was kinda funny.. but everybody has different humor haha:


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2010)

A pistol is kind of like a condom: you don't want to use it, but if you have to it needs to work the first time out or you suffer from a life changing event.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 4, 2010)

Speaking of, I see a forward handgrip on the 203, does it help ?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 4, 2010)

dknob said:


> i made this... thought it was kinda funny.. but everybody has different humor haha:



That is funny.

I am going to print it off and hang it on the door to our hooch at Bliss during PMT.


----------



## dknob (Dec 4, 2010)

haha beautiful.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2010)

What?!!!  That isn't the reason we went to the Q course?


----------



## rlowery60 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats why I went, that a and the free beer that I never got.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 6, 2010)

Polish Mi-8....



​

​




> U.S. Special Operations Forces with Special Operations Task Force - East unload supplies for Afghan commandos with 2nd Commmando Kandak during a cordon and search operation in Ghazni province, Afghanistan, Nov. 7, 2010. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Justin P. Morelli/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 6, 2010)

> Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, assisted by U.S. Special Forces, from Special Operations Task Force-East, patrol a village during an operation in Dand Patan district. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 28.








> A U.S. Special Forces Soldier, from Special Operations Task Force-East, provides overwatch while Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, patrol a during an operation in Dand Patan district. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 28.








> Afghan Commandos from 2nd Commando Kandak and U.S. Special Forces from Special Operations Task Force-East await movement for an operation. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in the Dand Patan District, Paktia province, Nov. 28.








> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier, from Special Operations Task Force-East, watches Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, while patrolling a village in Dand Patan District during an operation. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 30.








> Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, assisted by U.S. Special Forces, from Special Operations Task Force-East, patrol a village in Dand Patan district during an operation. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 30.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier observes Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, and USSF, from Special Operations Task Force-East, patrol a village in Dand Patan district during an operation. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 30.








> Afghan Commandos from 2nd Commando Kandak, assisted by U.S. Army Special Forces, from Special Operations Task Force - East, patrol outside the village of Barakat, during a cordon and search operation in Ghazni province, Nov. 7.








> Afghan Commandos, from 2nd Commando Kandak, and U.S. Special Forces, from Special Operations Task Force-East, speak to an Afghan during an operation in Dand Patan district. The three-day operation was conducted to reinforce the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan presence in remote villages along the Afghanistan and Pakistan border in Paktia province, Afghanistan, Nov. 28.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 6, 2010)

When I look at photos from Afghanistan, I get a feeling that there is a strange kind of beauty in that rugged landscape....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravage, 2nd pic in your most recent post...where is that RCA cable coming from?  It looks like it's sticking out of the side of the rifle.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like it's part of head set laying across the front of his rear sight.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 6, 2010)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Ravage, 2nd pic in your most recent post...where is that RCA cable coming from?  It looks like it's sticking out of the side of the rifle.



Prolly from his Peltors


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2010)

I had to Google Peltors, thanks for the info!  I figured it was something like that, but it just looked odd and out of place (to this non-military person) in the picture.


----------



## koz (Dec 10, 2010)

It's the Y-cable for Peltor Com-Tacs


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pic, koz!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 15, 2010)

> Two Special Forces snipers carry a casualty during a day stress event at the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg, N.C. "The competition is in it's second year," said Master Sgt. Kevin Owens, the non-commissioned officer in charge of the Special Forces Sniper Course. "Initially, it started to get all the snipers from all over the United States together to help improve the sniper community within Special Forces, as well as the U.S. Special Operations.








> A Special Forces sniper engages a target during the night stress event at the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg. "The night and day stress events were extremely improtant to us as snipers," said Staff Sgt. Derek Balboa, an instructor at the U.S. Army Sniper School. "They were very close to what we are going to see on a combat mission."








> A sniper tries to blend in with his surroundings during the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition. "To me,the best thing about this competition is it shows the weak points in your training," said Sgt. 1st Class Charles Zalewski, a sniper with 5th Special Forces Group. "It identifies what you need to train on to better the force."








> A sniper checks his scope after firing a round to confirm if he hit his target. The sniper was a participant in the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg. "I think one extremely important thing I will take away from this competition is what equipment works and what doesn't," said Sgt. 1st Class Sidney Abbott, a sniper in 3rd Special Forces Group. "It helps to see who's using what and how the have it set up."








> A Special Forces sniper runs through a high stress event during the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg, N.C. "All the events in the competition encompassed multiple challenging tasks that we have to be expected to do as snipers," said Sgt. 1st Class Charles Zalewski, a sniper with 5th Special Forces Group.








> A sniper prepares to engage a target during the 2010 USASOC Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg. "Leading into the competition, I knew this course would be challenging," said Sgt. 1st Class Charles Zalewski, a sniper with 5th Special Forces Group. "All the events in the competition encompassed multiple challenging task that we have to be expected to do as snipers."


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Great Photos Ravage.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 15, 2010)

Quick question to the 'in the know' over there. Often I see a photos of a guy/gall posing for the sake of realism in an IED scenario. They are missing a limb....or two. They are real deals who are a leg/arm shorter, but decided to help out for training sake?

Also, I've noticed the growing popularity of the AI stock:






I understand its not the same rifle, just the stock. Is it that more effective/efficient for the schooter? than, let's say, the standard M700 stock ?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I don't know about that one. That shit looks pretty legit.


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2010)

The article about the Ft Bragg sniper competition says yes.
"The ATF snipers pulled Enrique Alvarez from the helicopter and carried him down the street. They then hoisted the 42-year-old role player from San Diego - who actually lost his left leg in a fight 15 years ago - into the rear of the Humvee."
Found that in your post http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threa...h-competition-at-fort-bragg.8342/#post-109933 . I'm thinking that's the actual guy.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 24, 2011)

*ROCK STARS!*


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That ATV does not have enough cool shit mounted on it for it to be an ODA's. lol


Its got the job done...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Etype (Feb 9, 2011)

Ravage- The Mk13 is a bit of a mess in mine and some folks opinions...

1. It has a facory trigger, two thumbs down.
2. It has a nice Lilja barrel, thumbs up. Then they machine it down to fit a suppressor- they take material off the most important part of the barrel, the last 6-8 inches or so, making itt perform like a tapered barrel than a bull barrel- no good.
3. AI stock, awesome, but I'd take a better trigger and barrel and keep the factory stock- it's easy to make a cheek piece out of sam splints and tape, I can't make a barrel.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2011)

> U.S. Service members from Special Operation Task Force – South provide  security overwatch Feb. 8, 2011 as night falls on a clearing operation  in Shah Wali Kot District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. SOTF-South  service members conducted the operation alongside Afghan Commandos and  the District Afghan National Police.








> Afghan Commandos from 2nd Company, 3rd Commando Kandak, along with U.S.  service members from Special Operations Task Force – South, move to an  objective during a clearing operation Feb. 8, 2011, in Shah Wali Kot  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The Commandos, along with  District Chief of Police Bacha Khan, detained 20 suspected insurgents  for questioning.  The partnered units also found an 80 pound jug of  homemade explosives on the operation.








> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier and U.S. Navy explosives ordnance  disposal technician, both with Special Operations Task Force – South,  clear a route during an operation Feb. 8, 2011 alongside Afghan  Commandos from 2nd Company, 3rd Commando Kandak. District Chief of  Police Bach Khan and Afghan Commandos from 2nd Company, 3rd Commando  Kandak led the operation which resulted in 20 suspected insurgents  detained and 80 pounds of homemade explosives and improvised explosive  device making material recovered or destroyed.








> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier with Special Operations Task Force –  South scans the horizon for enemy activity in Shah Wali Kot District,  Kandahar province, Afghanistan, during a clearing operation, Feb. 8,  alongside Afghan Commandos from 2nd Company, 3rd Commando Kandak.  The  commandos, along with District Chief of Police Bacha Khan, detained 20  suspected insurgents for questioning. The partnered units also found 80  pounds of homemade explosives and various improvised explosive device  making components on the operation.








> A U.S. Navy explosives ordnance disposal technician, assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South, provides security overwatch during  clearing operations alongside Afghan Commandos from 3rd Commando Kandak,  Feb. 8, 2011, in Shah Wali Kot District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan.








> Afghan Commandos from 2nd Company, 3rd Commando Kandak, along with  service members from Special Operations Task Force – South, head to  their objective via helicopter during a clearing operation Feb. 8, 2011,  in Shah Wali Kot District, Kandahar province. The operation was aimed  at disrupting insurgent facilitation and to protect the local  population. District Police Chief Bacha Khan took part in the operation  and detained 20 suspected insurgents for questioning.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier with Special Operations Task Force – South  conducts a pre-operation brief Feb 8, 2011, with Afghan Commandos with  2nd Company, 3rd Commando Kandak, before embarking on a clearance  operation in Shah Wali Kot District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  commandos detained and turned more than 20 suspected insurgents to the  District Chief of Police Bacha Khan during the operation.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2011)

Ravage said:


>



That backpack is pretty low isn't it ?


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 12, 2011)

Etype said:


> Ravage- The Mk13 is a bit of a mess in mine and some folks opinions...
> 
> 1. It has a facory trigger, two thumbs down.
> 2. It has a nice Lilja barrel, thumbs up. Then they machine it down to fit a suppressor- they take material off the most important part of the barrel, the last 6-8 inches or so, making itt perform like a tapered barrel than a bull barrel- no good.
> 3. AI stock, awesome, but I'd take a better trigger and barrel and keep the factory stock- it's easy to make a cheek piece out of sam splints and tape, I can't make a barrel.




I've experience with AI 308. We used the S&B 6 x 42 but we're soon getting the 338 with 12x50. Excellent platform.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 12, 2011)

Polands SOF have been using the LM AI for a while now.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Polands SOF have been using the LM AI for a while now.




I'm referring to regular Army Units.. Are SOF have been using the 338 & the .5 AI for a few years now..


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 20, 2011)

> A U.S. special forces soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South moves down a pathway during a security patrol Feb. 17, 2011 in  Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special  Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster  security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development  projects.








> A U.S. special forces team leader assigned to Special Operations Task  Force – South scans the horizon during a security patrol Feb. 17, 2011  in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South  Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to  bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess  development projects.








> A U.S. special forces soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South moves down a pathway during a security patrol Feb. 17, 2011 in  Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special  Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster  security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development  projects.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2011)

SF are back to wearing unit patches now?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 20, 2011)

^If you want to. Sometimes it can be helpful.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 25, 2011)

> A U.S. Special Forces communications  sergeant assigned to Special Operations Task Force – South scans the  horizon for threats during a security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces  team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security  as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South steps carefully over an 18-inch-thick mud  wall separating fields in the region while conducting a security patrol  Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area regularly patrols the area in  order to bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to  assess development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South moves down a pathway during a security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in  Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special  Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster  security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development  projects.








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South greet Afghan children during a security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in  Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special  Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster  security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development  projects.








> A soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force – South observes the  horizon for threats during a security patrol Feb. 20, 2011, in Panjwai  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces  team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security  as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development projects.     (Photo by: Spc. Kelly Fox)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South observe a pathway for threats during a security patrol Feb. 20,  2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South  Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to  bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess  development projects.    (Photo by: Spc. Kelly Fox)








> An intelligence sergeant assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South takes a knee while providing security overwatch during a patrol  Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  SOTF-South team helps secure this southern Afghan district in order to  pave the way for development and agricultural projects like schools and  more efficient irrigation canals.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South leaps over debris in a grape field during a  security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province.  The SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols  to assess development projects, which include efforts to enhance  irrigation in this district bordering one of southern Afghanistan's main  sources of water, the Arghandab River.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South climbs a seven-foot tall wall during a  security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area conducts  regular patrols in order to bolster security as well as to meet with  area villagers to assess development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South takes time out of his team's security  patrol to greet some of the Afghan children of Kandahar province's  Panjwai District, Feb. 20, 2011. The SOTF-South Special Forces team in  the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security as well  as to meet with area villagers to assess development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces weapons sergeant assigned to Special Operations  Task Force – South directs security positions during a patrol Feb. 20,  2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South  Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to  bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess  development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces intelligence sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South climbs over the ruins of an abandoned  compound during a security patrol Feb. 20 in Panjwai District, Kandahar  province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area  conducts regular patrols in order to secure known abandoned compounds  from the possible storage of explosive-making material.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications  sergeant assigned to Special Operations Task Force – South enters an  abandoned compound during a security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces  team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to secure abandoned  compounds from the possible storage of explosive-making material.








> A U.S. Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South proceeds up a steep footpath during a  security patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area conducts  regular patrols in order to bolster security as well as to meet with  area villagers to assess development projects.


----------



## dknob (Feb 25, 2011)

man I bet those new 117s are so goddamn small and light now


----------



## Ravage (Feb 25, 2011)

PRC 117?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 27, 2011)

dknob said:


> man I bet those new 117s are so goddamn small and light now



Are the G models on the ground in qty now?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone care to educate me on what that box thing above this guy's scope is? It's not a reflex sight, is it?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 28, 2011)

Idk seems like one of those pics from a gear queer catalogue so your guess is as good as mine


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Are the G models on the ground in qty now?



I was told they aren't even making the Fox anymore. I don't know if that is the case since I don't use them, but an engineer working on a similar project was talking them and something which is supposed to be better; I'd have to dig up the model though.


----------



## dknob (Feb 28, 2011)

Im sure the price tag for Fs and Gs are the same. It's just how technology works these days. SOCOM buys 117Gs for its guys, and the guys pass down the 117Fs to the rest of the military which means one big military with some bad ass commo capabilities finally.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the one I was thinking of though it is a fixed-site system. For some reason I thought there was a manpack version.

http://www.rockwellcollins.com/site...21S_Fixed_Site_VHF-UHF_Radio_Transceiver.aspx


----------



## EricwH (Feb 28, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Anyone care to educate me on what  that box thing above this guy's scope is? It's not a reflex sight, is  it?



It's called the BORS (Barrett Optical Ranging System), a ballistic computer that aids in long range shooting.

http://www.barrett.net/optics/bors


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ That is cool.  Thank you.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2011)

> A U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South scans the horizon for potential threats during a security patrol  Feb. 26 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  SOTF-South special forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in  order to bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to  assess development projects.  (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Kelly  Fox)(Released).








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South establish security overwatch positions during a patrol Feb. 26 in  Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South  Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to  bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess  development projects. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Kelly Fox)(Released).








> Two U.S. Special Forces soldiers assigned to Special Operations Task  Force – South and Sgt. Naseem, a member of 1st Battalion, 1st Afghan  National Civil Order Police Brigade, lead a security patrol Feb. 25,  2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The ANCOP and  the SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols  in order to bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to  assess development projects.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South sets up his security position during a patrol Feb. 25 in Panjwai  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces  team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security  as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development projects.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2011)

> A U.S Army Special Operations Task Force - soldier provides security  during a foot patrol in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Feb. 23, 2011. SOTF-South soldiers conduct regular patrols  alongside their Afghan National Civil Order Police partners in order to  bolster security in the district and to help assess development  projects.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2011)

> Two U.S. Special Operations Force soldiers assigned to *7th Special  Forces Group* gather documents found in a room during a close quarters  battle training exercise March 9 near Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic.  The U.S. soldiers are training in the Caribbean nation in support of  Fused Response 2011, a combined U.S.and Dominican special operations  military exercise, taking place March 7–11, designed to increase the  capacity to combat terrorism and illicit trafficking in the Caribbean  and Latin American region.








> A group of U.S. Special Operations Force soldiers assigned to* 7th Special Forces Group* use a flashlight to go  over some documents during a training exercise March 9 near Santo  Domingo, Dominican Republic. The training event is in support of Exercise Fused  Response 2011, a combined U.S. and Dominican special operations military  exercise, taking place March 7–11, designed to increase the capacity to  combat terrorism and illicit trafficking in the Caribbean and Latin  American region.








> A group of U.S. Special Operations Force soldiers, assigned to* 7th Special Forces Group*, conduct room clearing  operations during a training exercise March 9 near Santo Domingo,  Dominican Republic. The training event is in support of Exercise Fused  Response 2011, a combined U.S. and Dominican special operations military  exercise, taking place March 7–11, designed to increase the capacity to  combat terrorism and illicit trafficking in the Caribbean and Latin  American region.








> In the dark of night, an Army Special Operations soldier assigned to the  *7th Special Forces Group* uses a flashlight to look at his mission notes during a close quarters battle training  exercise in the morning hours of March 9 near Santo Domingo, Dominican  Republic. The event is in support of Exercise Fused Response 2011, a  combined U.S. and Dominican military exercise, taking place March 7–11.  The exercise is designed to increase the capacity to combat terrorism  and illicit trafficking in the Caribbean and Latin American region.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2011)

> A U.S. Navy explosives ordnance disposal technician with Special  Operations Task Force - South clears a path to guide fellow SOTF-South  servicemembers and Afghan commandos with 3rd Commando Kandak safely  through a field during an operation to hinder insurgent activity in  Zharay District, March 6, in Kandahar province. The Afghan-led operation  yielded 200 pounds of homemade explosives.








> Service members with Special Operations Task Force - South and Afghan  commandos with 3rd Commando Kandak pass a group of Afghan women and  children during an operation to hinder insurgent activity in Zharay  District, March 6, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The Afghan-led  operation yielded 200 pounds of homemade explosives.








> A U.S. Air Force pararescue jumper with Special Operations Task Force -  South performs a medical assessment on a young girl during an operation  to hinder insurgent activity in Zharay District, March 6, in Kandahar  province, Afghanistan. The girl was brought to U.S. forces by her  father, who voiced concerned for the girl's health and well-being.








> A U.S. Army military information support operations sergeant with  Special Operations Task Force - South provides security overwatch during  the early morning hours of an operation to hinder insurgent activity in  Zharay District, March 6, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  24-hour operation, which partnered U.S. Special Operations Forces  service members from SOTF-South, Afghan National Army commandos with 3rd  Commando Kandak and the Zharay District Chief of Police, Bismullah Jan,  yielded the recovery of 200 pounds of homemade explosives.








> A U.S. Army military information support operations sergeant with  Special Operations Task Force - South provides security overwatch during  the early morning hours of an operation to hinder insurgent activity in  Zharay District, March 6, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  24-hour operation, which partnered U.S. Special Operations Forces  service members from SOTF-South, Afghan National Army commandos with 3rd  Commando Kandak and the Zharay District Chief of Police, Bismullah Jan,  yielded the recovery of 200 pounds of homemade explosives.








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers assigned to Special Operations Task Force –  South keep a lookout during the early evening hours of March 6, while  conducting a clearing operation alongside Afghan commandos from 3rd  Commando Kandak in Zharay District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan.








> A U.S. Special Forces medical sergeant assigned to Special Operations  Task Force – South provides security, March 6, during a clearing  operation alongside Afghan commandos from 3rd Commando Kandak in Zharay  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The Commandos, advised and  assisted by SOTF-South service members, along with the Zharay District  Chief of Police, Bismullah Jan, discovered 200 pounds of homemade  explosives during the operation.








> A U.S. Navy explosives ordnance disposal technician assigned to Special  Operations Task Force – South clears an area of explosives during  operations, March 6,, in Zharay District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan. SOTF-South special operations team, along with Afghan  commandos from 3rd Commando Kandak as well as the Zharay District Chief  of Police, Bismullah Jan, discovered 200 pounds of homemade explosives  during the operation.








> A U.S. service member with Special Operations Task Force – South peers  over a compound wall, March 6, while conducting clearing operations  alongside Afghan commandos from 3rd Commando Kandak in Zharay District,  Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The commandos, advised and assisted by  SOTF-South service members, along with the Zharay District Chief of  Police, Bismullah Jan, discovered 200 pounds of homemade explosives  during the operation.








> Afghan commandos along with soldiers from Special Operations Task Force –  South prepare to board an MH-47E Chinook en-route to Zharay District,  Kandahar province, Afghanistan, in order to conduct clearing operations  March 6. The commandos, advised and assisted by SOTF-South service  members, along with the Zharay District Chief of Police, Bismullah Jan,  discovered 200 pounds of homemade explosives during the operation.


----------



## Budha (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2011)

> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group   fast ropes out of a helicopter during Emerald Warrior 2011 in   Tallahassee, Fla., March ,2011.








> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces  Group  fast ropes out of a MH-60L Black Hawk helicopter near Tallahassee   Regional Airport, Fla., before Emerald Warrior 2011 March , 2011.








> A U.S. Army MH-60L Black Hawk helicopter carries Soldiers assigned to the   4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group near Tallahassee Regional   Airport, Fla., before Emerald Warrior 2011 March, 2011








> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group   fast ropes out of a helicopter during Emerald Warrior 2011 in   Tallahassee, Fla., March, 2011.








> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group   prepares to fast ropes out of a MH-47 Chinook helicopter near   Tallahassee Regional Airport, Fla., Emerald Warrior 2011








> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group   fast ropes with a military working dog out of a MH-47 Chinook  helicopter  near Tallahassee Regional Airport, Fla., Emerald Warrior  2011








> A U.S. Soldier assigned to the 4th Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group   fast ropes out of a helicopter during Emerald Warrior 2011.


----------



## dknob (Mar 13, 2011)

fast roping dogs!!!!

i love that picture


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great photos. Thank you.


----------



## Budha (Mar 13, 2011)

K9 FTW!


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are 





dknob said:


> Im sure the price tag for Fs and Gs are the same. It's just how technology works these days. SOCOM buys 117Gs for its guys, and the guys pass down the 117Fs to the rest of the military which means one big military with some bad ass commo capabilities finally.



Are yee not using SINGARS any more?

Edit..after a bit of research, I've discovered the 117 are UHF as opposed to VHF SINGARS..


----------



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2011)

> An Afghan Commando, with the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak,  and a U.S. Army Special Forces medical sergeant, with Special  Operations Task Force – South, provide security overwatch during an  operation to impede insurgent activity in Khakrez District, March 12, in  Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The Afghan-led joint operation yielded  80lbs of homemade explosives, two 107mm rockets, as well as quantities  of small arms and ammunitions. Also on the operation was the Khakrez  District Chief of Police, Mullah Gul.








> U.S. Army Special Forces soldiers and U.S. Navy SEALS, with Special  Operations Task Force - South, discuss the impending mission moments  before beginning an operation to impede insurgent activity in the  Khakrez District, March 12, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  operation, led by the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak and  Afghan National Police, yielded 80lbs of homemade explosives, two 107mm  rockets, as well as quantities of small arms and ammunitions. Also on  the operation was the Khakrez District Chief of Police, Mullah Gul.








> A U.S. Army Special Forces communications sergeant adjusts a fellow  Special Operations Task Force - South service member's equipment moments  before beginning an operation to impede insurgent activity in northern  Khakrez District, March 12, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The  operation, led by the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak,  yielded 80lbs of homemade explosives, two 107mm rockets, as well as  quantities of small arms and ammunitions.








> A U.S. Air Force joint-terminal attack controller, with Special  Operations Task Force - South, communicates with supporting aircraft via  radio during the early morning hours of an operation to impede  insurgent activity in northern Khakrez District, March 12, in Kandahar  province, Afghanistan. The joint operation, led by the Afghan National  Army's 3rd Commando Kandak, yielded 80lbs of homemade explosives, two  107mm rockets, as well as quantities of small arms and ammunitions. Also  on the operation was the Khakrez District Chief of Police, Mullah Gul.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great photos. Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2011)

> Footage of service members taking part in combat operations in Afghanistan. Provided by 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne)


----------



## Smurf (Apr 5, 2011)

10th SFG MFF jump


----------



## Ravage (Apr 5, 2011)

> A U.S. service member assigned to Special Operations Task Force - South  looks through his binoculars for suspicious activity while on patrol in  Maiwand district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, April 1. The  SOTF-South team conducts regular patrols to bolster security and disrupt  insurgent activity.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier, assigned to Special Operations Task Force  - South in southern Afghanistan, provides security overwatch during an  assault on an insurgent position late in the evening in Kandahar  province's Maiwand district, March 28. After gaining positive  identification of insurgents, members of the Afghan National Army  Special Forces, partnered with the SOTF-South team, assaulted the enemy  position and killed four insurgents.








> A U.S. Air Force Combat Controller, assigned to Special Operations Task  Force -­ South, writes down enemy grid coordinates in Maiwand district,  Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 28. After gaining positive  identification of insurgents, members of the Afghan National Army  Special Forces, partnered with the SOTF-South team, assaulted the enemy  position and killed four insurgents.








> A U.S. service member with Special Operations Task Force -­ South  interacts with an Afghan boy during a routine patrol, March 27, Maiwand  District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-­South team in the  area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security, in addition  to meeting with area villagers to assess development projects.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 5, 2011)

Smurf said:


> 10th SFG MFF jump



Interesting, never saw combat helmets used as jump helmets for MFF. Then again, I remember some of you Long Tabbers staiting that its simply better.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Interesting, never saw combat helmets used as jump helmets for MFF. Then again, I remember some of you Long Tabbers staiting that its simply better.



Honestly, I almost thought it was a static line when I first saw it


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Interesting, never saw combat helmets used as jump helmets for MFF. Then again, I remember some of you Long Tabbers staiting that its simply better.




I think I'd prefer not to have two lids with me when I only have one head;)


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smurf said:


> 10th SFG MFF jump



That is so Bad Ass!  Whoever does that--R E S P E C T


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2011)

Smurf said:


> Honestly, I almost thought it was a static line when I first saw it



The masks, altimeters, and handles threw me too....


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> ... and some old ones...




The guys in this picture are SOF? They look a little... well, non-SOF. Reminds me of the DIA guys I worked with in Iraq. Well-equipped, good at their jobs, but definitely not SOF.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 6, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> The masks, altimeters, and handles threw me too....



It was honestly just the helmet! That was the first thing I noticed before I saw the above mentioned gear.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The guys in this picture are SOF? They look a little... well, non-SOF. Reminds me of the DIA guys I worked with in Iraq. Well-equipped, good at their jobs, but definitely not SOF.



A look at their weapons makes me think they are not, those are some old ass generation optics on some fairly nice(read not issued) rifles.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> A look at their weapons makes me think they are not, those are some old ass generation optics on some fairly nice(read not issued) rifles.



But Military Photos said they were!


----------



## Ravage (May 2, 2011)

> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Michael R. Noggle)


 







> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – Special Operations Forces from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct fast-rope operations at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Michael R. Noggle)


 







> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – Special Forces Soldiers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Michael R. Noggle)


 







> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – Special Forces Soldiers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Marcus Butler)


 







> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Marcus Butler)


 







> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne), conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range, April 29. The Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Michael R. Noggle)


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – A crew chief from the U.S. Army Special Operations Aviation Command shoots simulated rounds during a a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville, May 02. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Michael R. Noggle)








> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range May 02. The Rangers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Trisha Harris)








> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Special Forces from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range May 02. The Special Forces Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Marcus Butler)








> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct close-quarters battle drills at a range May 02. The Rangers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Marcus Butler)








> FORT BRAGG, N.C. – U.S. Army Rangers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct fast rope operations at a range May 02. The Rangers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville. (U.S. Army photo by Trisha Harris)



all hail mighty Voltron!


----------



## Ravage (May 6, 2011)

> A U.S. Special Forces soldier from Special Operations Task Force - East uses binoculars to scan the mountainside for potential threats during a battle in the Barge Matal District. The fighting occurred while the 2nd Commando Kandak and U.S. Special Forces from Special Operations Task Force - East conducted a clearing operation to rid the area of insurgents and demonstrate the reach of the government of Afghanistan, Nuristan province, May 2.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier from Special Operations Task Force-East scans the mountainside for enemy activity during a battle in the Barg-e Matal District. The fighting took place while on an operation to clear the area of insurgents and demonstrate the reach of the government of Afghanistan, Nuristan province, May 2.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier from Special Operations Task Force-East scans the mountainside for enemy activity during a battle in the Barg-e Matal District. The fighting took place while on an operation to clear the area of insurgents and demonstrate the reach of the government of Afghanistan, Nuristan province, May 2.








> An Afghan commando from 2nd Commando Kandak returns fire during a battle while a U.S. Special Forces soldier from Special Operations Task Force-East watches for potential threats. The battle occurred during a clearing operation to rid insurgents and demonstrate the reach of the government of Afghanistan, Barg-e Matal District, Nuristan province, May 2, 2011.








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier from Special Operations Task Force- East uses binoculars to scan the mountainside for potential threats during a battle in the Barge Matal District. The fighting occurred while the 2nd Commando Kandak and U.S. Special Forces conducted a clearing operation to rid the area of insurgents and demonstrate the reach of the government of Afghanistan, Nuristan province, May 2.


----------



## DasBoot (May 19, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/May/110519-01.html


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 19, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## 18C4V (May 19, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Interesting, never saw combat helmets used as jump helmets for MFF. Then again, I remember some of you Long Tabbers staiting that its simply better.


 
Yeah, the big push is to move away from Gentex and pro-techs.


----------



## AWP (May 20, 2011)

I love the fourth photo. Exit shots from outside the plane are always good.


----------



## Budha (May 20, 2011)

18C4V said:


> Yeah, the big push is to move away from Gentex and pro-techs.



Why is that? Just wondering.


----------



## 18C4V (May 20, 2011)

Budha said:


> Why is that? Just wondering.


 
So you only have to carry one helmet vs having to carry two. Also the other two helmets I mentioned are not ballistic rated and the last one, it's a lot cheaper then the Gentex.


----------



## DasBoot (May 20, 2011)

The first one is over Key West- do Combat Dive guys get extra time down there to jump with dive gear or something?


----------



## 18C4V (May 20, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> The first one is over Key West- do Combat Dive guys get extra time down there to jump with dive gear or something?


 
I can only speak for the Army. So short answer is yes if they are doing static line jumps.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that the AN/PVS-23?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2011)

US Army Special Operations Command 2011 CAPEX video:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/usasoc/5840205596/


----------



## dknob (Jul 9, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> That is funny.
> 
> I am going to print it off and hang it on the door to our hooch at Bliss during PMT.



just checking up to see if its hanging on the door


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 9, 2011)

It was....Oh it was.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, any equipment failures with the nods while freefalling? Heh....the old rhinos would fail I bet.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2011)

> A U.S. Special Forces weapons sergeant assigned to Special Operations Task Force – South directs security positions during a patrol Feb. 20, 2011 in Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The SOTF-South Special Forces team in the area conducts regular patrols in order to bolster security as well as to meet with area villagers to assess development projects.














> U.S. Army Special Operation Forces Soldiers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct urban close-quarters battle drills at a range May 2. These Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville as well as various national representatives.









> U.S. Army Special Operation Forces Soldiers from United States Army Special Operations Command (Airborne) conduct urban close-quarters battle drills at a range May 4 These Soldiers were part of a capabilities exercise for members of the local populace in Fayetteville as well as various national representatives.


----------



## blackmore_dark (Sep 5, 2011)

Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 5, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?



No


----------



## Ravage (Sep 5, 2011)

You again?


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 5, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?



NO, NO, YES but NO.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ravage said:


> You again?



elaborate...


----------



## blackmore_dark (Sep 5, 2011)

Than answers as elaborate... is grateful for the help ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 5, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Than answers as elaborate... is grateful for the help ...


 
AS PER PM, POST LESS READ MORE.  YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD MOD.


----------



## alibi (Sep 5, 2011)

So is Macaulay Culkin doing hostage photos now?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 6, 2011)

The guy has to eat, when was the last time he made a movie?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 6, 2011)

He has Mila Kunis...enough to eat. *ahem*


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?



I was there when that picture was taken.....you shouldn't even have it. We've logged your IP address so proxies are now useless. My boss needs to see this. Unreal.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 6, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> He has Mila Kunis...enough to eat. *ahem*


Not anymore. His life has lost all meaning...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 6, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> Not anymore. His life has lost all meaning...



That kid prolly gets more hot chicks than every guy on this board combined!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That kid prolly gets more hot chicks than every guy on this board combined!



Minus dknob.  His FB blows up daily (so I have heard)!!!!  I am jealous.  It almost makes me want to find a way to get on CourtTV.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That kid prolly gets more hot chicks than every guy on this board combined!


That can't be true. Kid is downright strange.


----------



## Invictus (Sep 6, 2011)

alibi said:


> So is Macaulay Culkin doing hostage photos now?


Apparently, with Ron Jeremy.


----------



## alibi (Sep 6, 2011)

Invictus said:


> Apparently, with Ron Jeremy.



The _*real*_ person who is getting more action than everyone on this board combined.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 6, 2011)

alibi said:


> The _*real*_ person who is getting more action than everyone on this board combined.


I'd give up said action if it meant looking like that guy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 6, 2011)

Back on topic Folks...


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 6, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?



Stop asking for "inside" information on this site.  No one is going to share privileged, technical, special, or "secret" information with you.  If I see it again, or hear from another member that you're contacting them with questions related to their military service, you're out of here.


----------



## dknob (Sep 6, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Minus dknob. His FB blows up daily (so I have heard)!!!! I am jealous. It almost makes me want to find a way to get on CourtTV.



Shit dude..

I even got Macaulay Culkin blowing up my FB.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 6, 2011)

dknob said:


> Shit dude..
> 
> I even got Macaulay Culkin blowing up my FB.


He's really taking the break up hard....


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2011)

Download HiRes​

> A U.S. special operations forces team member shines a light on a suspicious area during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






Download HiReshttp://i55.tinypic.com/r8hxkk.jpg​


> U.S. special operations forces tactically approach a compound during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






Download HiRes​


> A U.S. special operations forces team leader directs a maneuvering element while searching for enemy positions during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






Download HiRes​


> A U.S. special operations forces team member watches for enemy movement during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






Download HiRes​


> U.S. special operations forces team members pull overwatch during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity









Download HiRes​


> U.S. special operations forces team members pull overwatch during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity





Download HiRes


> U.S. special operations forces team members pursue an insurgent through a ravine during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






DownloadHiRes​


> A U.S. special operations forces team member climbs up a goat path during a clearing operation in Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.






Download HiRes​


> A UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter lands to pick up U.S. special operations forces at the end of a clearing operation Kishim district, Babakashan province, Afghanistan, Sept. 13, 2011. With the support of special operations forces, Afghan National Army commandos clear a village to disrupt insurgent activity.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2011)

dknob said:


> Shit dude..
> 
> I even got Macaulay Culkin blowing up my FB.



Did I just read that right?  You've got the "home alone" kid blowing you on FB?  GEIGH!!!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 25, 2011)

> Romanian and Croatian special operations forces conduct fast rope familiarization training with Soldiers from the Army's *10th Special Forces Group* on a Chinook helicopter from the Army's 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment in Romania Sept. 15, 2011. Jackal Stone is an annual multinational special operations exercise designed to promote cooperation and interoperability between participating forces, build functional capacity and enhance
> readiness. This year nine nations are participating in various locations in Bulgaria, Romania and Ukraine. (160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment Photo approved for public release by SOCEUR PAO, MSG Donald Sparks)



Quick question, SFers are doing VBSS ?​


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Quick question, SFers are doing VBSS ?​


Yeah that is some different training for an ODA. lol


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 25, 2011)

Kraut783 said:


> Just out of curiosity, any equipment failures with the nods while freefalling? Heh....the old rhinos would fail I bet.



I've only jumped the 15's with the wilcox mount.  I know of guys who jumped the 14's and 6's with the wilcox.  I myself had two issues with it and that was me messing up on my modified pull sequence.


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 25, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Quick question, SFers are doing VBSS ?​



Yes,
I've been to one of those countries mentioned and I know that an sister ODA did do VBSS while we did MFF.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

18C4V said:


> Yes,
> I've been to one of those countries mentioned and I know that an sister ODA did do VBSS while we did MFF.


That is a pretty cool mission. I have heard the older 7th group dive bubbas talking about roping onto submarines. Other than that I haven't heard of too much VBSS type stuff. Good info.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting, thanks guys!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm honestly really suprised that VBSS hasn't gotten more visibility on training calendars, what with all the nonsense going on off the HoA.



> older 7th group dive bubbas talking about roping onto submarines.



That is bad ass...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> I'm honestly really suprised that VBSS hasn't gotten more visibility on training calendars, what with all the nonsense going on off the HoA.
> 
> 
> 
> That is bad ass...



It is really a traditional SEAL mission. I have never done anything close to VBSS. Even in SFAUCC. Ship stuff is just SEAL stuff


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

Touche. And as fun as it would be to dabble in that, it should probably stay a SEAL task.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Touche. And as fun as it would be to dabble in that, it should probably stay a SEAL task.



Other than the entry it is just straight up CQB. I think an ODA would be capable of doing it!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well yeah, I don't think an ODA or Ranger PLT would have any issue with it, but why do we have NSW if they aren't going to be the ones taking on the maritime missions? Thats kind of what I was getting at, as far as it staying a SEAL task.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Well yeah, I don't think an ODA or Ranger PLT would have any issue with it, but why do we have NSW if they aren't going to be the ones taking on the maritime missions? Thats kind of what I was getting at, as far as it staying a SEAL task.



They may have had an issue filling the tasker. I would personally choose an ODA over a Ranger platoon only due to ones ability to teach vs a bunch o privates


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha, you got me cback:

board ship
clear and secure ship
give impromptu classes on react to contact battle drill and foreign weapons
Standard VBSS mission, for sure!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 25, 2011)

Obviously WAY out of my lane here, but wouldn't the Chinook completely eliminate any element of surprise?  I understand that this is an exercise to show off capabilities, but just seems a bit odd to my untrained eye.  A cool picture, none the less!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Haha, you got me cback:
> 
> board ship
> clear and secure ship
> ...



Not standard but Ranger privates are very different than SF NCO's



SkrewzLoose said:


> Obviously WAY out of my lane here, but wouldn't the Chinook completely eliminate any element of surprise?  I understand that this is an exercise to show off capabilities, but just seems a bit odd to my untrained eye.  A cool picture, none the less!



Is a fast boat better? A boat involves hooks I assume. A helicopter is faster than a boat, and just as conspicuous as a boat.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, But I don't doubt a Ranger platoons ability to do anything DA related, to include VBSS. You make it sound like its 25 privates running around with guns for the first time! Give'm a little more credit than that!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> I agree, But I don't doubt a Ranger platoons ability to do anything DA related, to include VBSS. You make it sound like its 25 privates running around with guns for the first time! Give'm a little more credit than that!



Oh I don't doubt a group of Rangers could do it! I think they would do a great job! The teaching  is what I question.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, you got me there all day long. Thats why you guys do that!

Rangers are definately not known for there patience towards foreign nationals. not by any means whatsoever! private or not, for that matter.

I was wondering how we got on the topic of teaching, but then I went back and re-read my post. By maritime missions I was stictly thinking of the VBSS type missions, and obviously maritime includes much more than just that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Rangers are definately not known for there patience towards foreign nationals. not by any means whatsoever! private or not, for that matter.



Yeah that's what I was getting at. DA wise I KNOW a Ranger platoon could do it, but I don't think they could teach a HN to do the same. However I also know an ODA or ODB could do it and teach a
HN to do it, perfectly, and constructively. That is what an ODA can do, and that is what most don't understand!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you look at it in that aspect, an ODA would be better suited than a SEAL platoon.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> If you look at it in that aspect, an ODA would be better suited than a SEAL platoon.



Exactly, but most people still don't understand that. SF by their nature are teachers, teachers that lead, often in combat. No other SOF unit trains for that purpose. SEALs may be great at doing VBSS, but who do we call on to teach it? SF? Of course. Who do we call on to teach other countries tier 1 units? NSWDG? CAG? Or SF? A lot of the time it is SF. For a reason. We may not be tier 1 but we can teach like a mofo!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, I would never dispute that. Having any other unit conduct those types of FID  missions doesn't make sense to me, and thats what I was saying about SEALs, the maritime missions should be theres to conduct, otherwise, why do we have them? If SF isn't doing the FID mission, why do we have them? You guys are the best at it, and thus should be the go-to guys to do it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Oh yeah, I would never dispute that. Having any other unit conduct those types of FID  missions doesn't make sense to me, and thats what I was saying about SEALs, the maritime missions should be theres to conduct, otherwise, why do we have them? If SF isn't doing the FID mission, why do we have them? You guys are the best at it, and thus should be the go-to guys to do it.



Being in Batt you know how SEALs often act, unfortunately that carries over to their leadership, which means they are now getting FID missions they are not equipped to handle! As a result of this I was twice tasked on a short deployment to augment a SEAL detatchment because I was a medic, that should have been our mission to start with! Oh well end rant!


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 25, 2011)

blackmore_dark said:


> Any info about this pic? Maybe a Special Reconnaissance mision? Anyone have any info or pics about this tipe of misions actually?


Yes, a guy is standing on a very large rock, some call it a mountain. He was wishing that he was anywhere but where he is but knows no one else will do the deed. God said who shall I send and he stood up and said, send me Lord I will do your bidding.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Yes, a guy is standing on a very large rock, some call it a mountain. He was wishing that he was anywhere but where he is but knows no one else will do the deed. God said who shall I send and he stood up and said, send me Lord I will do your bidding.



Are posts on SS supposed to give me boner? This one did!


----------



## CDG (Sep 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> It is really a traditional SEAL mission. I have never done anything close to VBSS. Even in SFAUCC. Ship stuff is just SEAL stuff



It actually breaks down a little further.  There are unopposed, non-compliant, and opposed boardings.  Unopposed is just like it sounds, we call the vessel, they agree to let us come search them, we do the search and go home.  Non-compliant is where passive-aggressive measures are taken to prevent boarding.  They may say we can't board them, or they say we do but when we get there they've got the perimeter of the deck strung with barbed wire or something.  Opposed means they shoot at us.  The amount of boardings that need doing these days far outpaces the SEALs ability to keep up.  With that in mind, the tasking for unopposed and non-compliant boardings has largely shifted to the blue water Navy.    I was a part of one of the first non-compliant teams that was qualified as such.  The Navy also experimented with taking regular sailors and training them in HVBSS, which is VBSS done from helos.  That was short-lived however.  The other tasking remains in place and there are ships that go on deployments to the Persian Gulf with a mission largely consisting of Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO).  So the VBSS teams are made up of volunteers from the ships crew who have to pass a few tests and then  make it through the training.  I do know that the training has changed drastically since I went through.  When I went through the NCVBSS course we had a decent amount of shooting, defensive tactics every morning, basic medical training, and a decent amount of room entry/clearing training.  However, when we ran an FTX for the regular Navy brass, they did not like the aggressiveness we displayed and told the instructors (almost all former/current SOF) that they needed to tone it down.  The Instructors called bullshit and a large number of them quit after that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

CDG said:


> It actually breaks down a little further.  There are unopposed, non-compliant, and opposed boardings.  Unopposed is just like it sounds, we call the vessel, they agree to let us come search them, we do the search and go home.  Non-compliant is where passive-aggressive measures are taken to prevent boarding.  They may say we can't board them, or they say we do but when we get there they've got the perimeter of the deck strung with barbed wire or something.  Opposed means they shoot at us.  The amount of boardings that need doing these days far outpaces the SEALs ability to keep up.  With that in mind, the tasking for unopposed and non-compliant boardings has largely shifted to the blue water Navy.    I was a part of one of the first non-compliant teams that was qualified as such.  The Navy also experimented with taking regular sailors and training them in HVBSS, which is VBSS done from helos.  That was short-lived however.  The other tasking remains in place and there are ships that go on deployments to the Persian Gulf with a mission largely consisting of Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO).  So the VBSS teams are made up of volunteers from the ships crew who have to pass a few tests and then  make it through the training.  I do know that the training has changed drastically since I went through.  When I went through the NCVBSS course we had a decent amount of shooting, defensive tactics every morning, basic medical training, and a decent amount of room entry/clearing training.  However, when we ran an FTX for the regular Navy brass, they did not like the aggressiveness we displayed and told the instructors (almost all former/current SOF) that they needed to tone it down.  The Instructors called bullshit and a large number of them quit after that.


Great! I still think an ODA could track and teach all of that if the mission called for it!


----------



## CDG (Sep 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Great! I still think an ODA could track and teach all of that if the mission called for it!



Of course. I was not disputing that point. Just putting the info out there. :)


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

CDG said:


> Of course. I was not disputing that point. Just putting the info out there. :)



Great info!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2011)

> The amount of boardings that need doing these days far outpaces the SEALs ability to keep up.



Ok so this is what I am talking about.  If there is that much shit going on in this arena of operations, why are they in afghanistan and not out on the high seas? Seems like it would just make so much more sense if everyone kept to there doctrinal missions.
SEALs- maritime missions
SF- FID/UW
Rangers- Raids

seems too easy...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Ok so this is what I am talking about.  If there is that much shit going on in this arena of operations, why are they in afghanistan and not out on the high seas? Seems like it would just make so much more sense if everyone kept to there doctrinal missions.
> SEALs- maritime missions
> SF- FID/UW
> Rangers- Raids
> ...



Yep, but where is the money? Only in your bottom two!


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Exactly, but most people still don't understand that. SF by their nature are teachers, teachers that lead, often in combat. No other SOF unit trains for that purpose. SEALs may be great at doing VBSS, but who do we call on to teach it? SF? Of course. Who do we call on to teach other countries tier 1 units? NSWDG? CAG? Or SF? A lot of the time it is SF. For a reason. We may not be tier 1 but we can teach like a mofo!



Yup,
Our sister ODA taught their HN Navy SEALS or maybe it was the other way around .  While we taught their Army SF guys with some of them being graduates from our SFQC and Ranger School.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 26, 2011)

A couple thoughts here...

FID for SF is much different than simply teaching LBGs a certain number of tasks or drills be they maritime, CQM/CQB, patrolling, CSAR, etc...  FID is the reason we have to be in the country but not the reason we are sent.  This is the defining line between SF doing FID vs anyone else doing it. The regular Army and Marine ETTs and MTTs have been doing "FID" for years now but they lack the other areas that are the reason WE do FID.

In addition, FID (the teaching portion) keeps us current on POI development, ammo forecasting, etc etc when it comes time to do UW.



Invisible J said:


> We do, but our focus is the aviation component of FID/COIN/UW.



And, if aircraft is involved an Unconventional War the conflict is no longer.  ;)


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Feel free to let me know if i'm dancing with concepts that are OPSEC....



You are.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Budha (Oct 24, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


>


That was creative!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 9, 2011)

​

​

​

​

​

​

 


> A member of the special forces detachment of the U.S. 3rd special forces group demonstrates a point during a cooperative anti-terrorist training exercise between his unit and the Kyrgyz "Skorpion" special forces unit at a firing range near the town of Tokmak, some 70 km (43 miles) east from Bishkek, December 7, 2011. The exercise, part of a program to take place across seven days, focused on patrolling, shooting and evacuation of the wounded.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 9, 2011)

​




> A soldier of the U.S. 3rd special forces group demonstrates his skill to Kyrgyz soldiers from Scorpion special forces during their joint anti-terrorist exercises at a firing range near the town of Tokmak, some 60 km (37.5 miles) from Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan, Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2011.


 


​




> A member of the special forces detachment of the U.S. 3rd special forces group (L) walks with a member of the Kyrgyz "Skorpion" special forces unit during a cooperative anti-terrorist training exercise at a firing range near the town of Tokmak, some 70 km (43 miles) east from Bishkek, December 7, 2011. The exercise, part of a program to take place across seven days, focused on patrolling, shooting and evacuation of the wounded.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks a bit chilly out there


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Looks a bit chilly out there


 
I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at those shots, while sitting on my Lay-Z-Boy with a fresh cup of coffee. :-"


----------



## dknob (Dec 9, 2011)

Delta - A Squadron during Desert Storm. I bet you dont have this Ravage...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 9, 2011)

dknob said:


> Delta - A Squadron during Desert Storm. I bet you dont have this Ravage...


 

Loads of epic taches in there! LOL


----------



## lancero (Dec 9, 2011)

dknob said:


> Delta - A Squadron during Desert Storm. I bet you dont have this Ravage...



Apparently, growing the stache' was a part of selection


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2011)

With that many stache's in one picture, I would have guessed SEALs


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2011)

dknob said:


> I bet you dont have this Ravage...


 
Saw that :)


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 11, 2011)

goon175 said:


> With that many stache's in one picture, I would have guessed SEALs


Notice the lack of hair spray. No hair spray= not  a SEAL


----------



## goon175 (Dec 11, 2011)

And there was my error. Good call!


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 11, 2011)

Ravage said:


> ​​
> 
> ​​​


 
What kind of NVG mount is that?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 11, 2011)

Deathy McDeath said:


> What kind of NVG mount is that?


 
Wilcox


----------



## goon175 (Dec 11, 2011)

The best kind of mount


----------



## Brill (Dec 11, 2011)

Still using 'terps! Man, that shit pisses me off.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 12, 2011)

lindy said:


> Still using 'terps! Man, that shit pisses me off.


3rd Group has gone from  predominately French speakers, to Arabic, Pashto, Dari, and  Farsi. Calling us out for having to use a Terp in Kyrgyzstan is a bit much.

SBG sends.


----------



## Brill (Dec 12, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> 3rd Group has gone from predominately French speakers, to Arabic, Pashto, Dari, and Farsi. Calling us out for having to use a Terp in Kyrgyzstan is a bit much.
> 
> SBG sends.


 
Not calling anyone out (we're DTA'd with you guys too and we only have two RU speakers) but rather voicing frustration with the entire idea of language proficency taking a back seat: 35 series included.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 18, 2011)

Some awesome pictures in this thread.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 19, 2011)

This is my favortire pic from our first rotation.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2011)

Question: despite all the advanced methodes of geting from point A to point B (helos, GMVs, ATVs etc.), are hourses still used ?


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 19, 2011)

I doubt anyone is still using horses.  It was too much of a pain in the ass to house, feed, train, shoe ect...  Alot of fun to patrol on horseback though.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 19, 2011)

Quote from interview:


> ... My first unit was the 82nd where I stayed for 5 years. I was in the first Gulf War as a Private right out of basic. That was my first experience with the face of war. I then spent 5 years on an ODA with 7th Group training soldiers in Central and South America.
> 
> September of 2001 I went to Selection and made it into a Special Mission Unit. I had one deployment to Afghanistan and 11 to Iraq. *I have been a part of 3 mass casualty events, killed or captured thousands of terrorists, been a part of hostage rescue operations, involved in the first battle of Falluja, conducted over 3,ooo combat operations, buried many friends, saved many Host Nation civilians from the brutality of terrorism and protected our way of life*.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 14, 2012)

> He has served a distinguished career in U.S. Army Special Operations for over 20 years, retiring in 2011.
> 
> He has spent his adult life in Special Operations and Special Mission Units. He is a Master Instructor in all aspects of special activities, missions and operations. He has over 6 years of private special activities consulting and is a Subject Matter Expert (SME) in:
> Special Activities
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Jan 14, 2012)

And hid name is Shrek from KBL?


----------



## Etype (Jan 14, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Question: despite all the advanced methodes of geting from point A to point B (helos, GMVs, ATVs etc.), are hourses still used ?


 
To follow up what JJ said- There are FOBs that still have them, but they are more of a legacy/novelty item at this point. I'm 98% sure no one has used them in the last couple years. They aren't what Europeans or Americans would think of as horses, either. By definition(and by height), they are just barely horses- and they would be very skinny and thin legged in western terms as ponies.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 13, 2012)

truly awesome....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 13, 2012)

Inspiring!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2012)

Decided to post a few old school ones.
I always admired the Vietnam vets:


----------



## dknob (Apr 2, 2012)

EDIT: hmm.. nvm..


----------



## dknob (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought those were Pandurs in the last picture and I was about to throw a hissy fit.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 2, 2012)

Better to air on the side of caution. Deleted for now.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2012)

3rd. SFG(A) Soldiers during SOCOM CAPEX 2012






HiRes





HiRes


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome!  :)









They're probably making one right now for a grenade launcher, too.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 24, 2012)

Not SF, NG Infantry. One the creators of that thing was in my unit in the ORNG.
Reed


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 24, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Not SF, NG Infantry. One the creators of that thing was in my unit in the ORNG.
> Reed


Well, the guy who posted it on ARF.COM specifically said the guy you're referring to and this dude are different. This dude is actually SF.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 24, 2012)

These started out being locally manufactured by guys on the ground, and they worked so well that some company ended up putting the design into production.

Personally, I would rather suck-start a shotgun than walk around with that thing on my back, especially up in the mountains.


----------



## Etype (Apr 24, 2012)

goon175 said:


> These started out being locally manufactured by guys on the ground, and they worked so well that some company ended up putting the design into production.
> 
> Personally, I would rather suck-start a shotgun than walk around with that thing on my back, especially up in the mountains.


X2.

It'd be a cool weapon for Terminator 4.

I am, however, a big fan of the manpack Mk47 idea.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 24, 2012)

Is that just the feed belt from a helo attached to a backpack?  Is there more to it?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Is that just the feed belt from a helo attached to a backpack? Is there more to it?


 
Here's an article on it.

http://www.army.mil/article/67318/_Ironmanan__a_game_changer_on_battlefield/


----------



## Brill (Apr 24, 2012)

goon175 said:


> These started out being locally manufactured by guys on the ground, and they worked so well that some company ended up putting the design into production.
> 
> Personally, I would rather suck-start a shotgun than walk around with that thing on my back, especially up in the mountains.


 
HA! 

That 125 lbs of whiz bang high tech gear is 125lbs!  You'll see.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 24, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Here's an article on it.
> 
> http://www.army.mil/article/67318/_Ironmanan__a_game_changer_on_battlefield/


 
Oh that is cool as all hell.  Didnt know this kind of battlefield innovation existed any more!  Bravo to these NG guys.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Here's an article on it.
> 
> http://www.army.mil/article/67318/_Ironmanan__a_game_changer_on_battlefield/


Thanks for the link. Just in time to get the kinks worked out before deer season.

RF 1


----------



## Brill (Apr 25, 2012)

#!

What?  When does a SAW not jam?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 25, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks for the link. *Just in time to get the kinks worked out before deer season*.
> 
> RF 1


 
I'd like one just to keep the raccoon's in check.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2012)

> A coalition special operations forces soldier marks a medical evacuation helicopter landing zone during a mission in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 12. Afghan National Army commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


 






> Coalition special operations forces pararescue jumpers medically evacuate an injured Afghan National Army commando during a mission in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 12. Commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


 






> Coalition special operations forces soldiers defend their position from insurgent small-arms fire during a daylong firefight in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 12. Afghan National Army commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


 






> A coalition special operations forces soldier communicates insurgent activity over his radio during a daylong firefight in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 12. Afghan National Army commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


 






> A coalition special operations forces soldier defends his position from insurgent small-arms fire during a daylong firefight in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 12. Afghan National Army commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


 






> A coalition special operations forces commander, district subgovernor and village elders draw a map during a mission in Nuristan province, Afghanistan, April 13. Afghan National Army commandos and coalition special operations forces, the first to visit that area in more than two years, defeated insurgent forces overrunning a village. Commando-led missions provide national security by encouraging local villagers to look to government forces for support rather than insurgents.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 29, 2012)

very nice. one, still kind of trippy seeing soldiers in the old tri-color's but hey go with what works! When I came into the Corps they had just started transitioning everyone from tri-colors to the now familiar MARPAT, still seeing the tri-color's back in action is interesting. Haven't really heard the explanation behind it though, is it because since ANA wear tricolor's also in some areas that the US troops also to make it harder to selectively target them from a distance?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 29, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> very nice. one, still kind of trippy seeing soldiers in the old tri-color's but hey go with what works! When I came into the Corps they had just started transitioning everyone from tri-colors to the now familiar MARPAT, still seeing the tri-color's back in action is interesting. Haven't really heard the explanation behind it though, is it because since ANA wear tricolor's also in some areas that the US troops also to make it harder to selectively target them from a distance?


That might be how they rationalize it, but if you observe, the woodlands became really prominent after the GPFs got multicam. Just saying.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 29, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> That might be how they rationalize it, but if you observe, the woodlands became really prominent after the GPFs got multicam. Just saying.


 
forgive me as I'm not entirely sure what GPF's are, have heard it somewhere before but can't quite place it. It sucks when your in your late 20's and all the years of military jargon start to get mis-placed and mixed in your head lol!


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 29, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> very nice. one, still kind of trippy seeing soldiers in the old tri-color's but hey go with what works! When I came into the Corps they had just started transitioning everyone from tri-colors to the now familiar MARPAT, still seeing the tri-color's back in action is interesting. Haven't really heard the explanation behind it though, is it because since ANA wear tricolor's also in some areas that the US troops also to make it harder to selectively target them from a distance?


 
In some Corps, regular ANA wear some weird looking digital camo while the Commandos (ANA SOF) wear the old tri-colors.  I think the guys training the commandos are the ones wearing the tri-colors.  Also, there was this article about MARSOC ordering tri-colors from Crye last year (http://kitup.military.com/2011/08/marsoc-adopts-woodland-crye-precision-uniform.html)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 29, 2012)

yea that does explain it from a tactical standpoint, just weird seeing the tri-color's coming back in after all the services were so keen on going all digital pattern, but hey circumstances on the ground! the ANA I worked with over in Afghan all wore tri-color though and only one was commando rated, but still like you said "in some Corps" not all. ah well, still great pics!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 29, 2012)

General Purpose Forces. Everybody got multicam, so what do you do? You ring out a uniform that nobody is suppose to wear anymore because it got phased out 5+ years ago.


----------



## Ravage (May 2, 2012)

Is old school woodland effective in the Afghan woods?


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 9, 2012)

Oh the miniguns...


----------



## Ravage (May 9, 2012)

Gonna have to keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## Sendero (May 9, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Gonna have to keep an eye out for this one.


 
His documentary on the Dutch Special Forces is on Youtube and has a lot of that combat footage and "Jack".  It's been out for a while, so I wonder if this is going to be additional footage?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 9, 2012)

Sendero said:


> His documentary on the Dutch Special Forces is on Youtube and has a lot of that combat footage and "Jack". It's been out for a while, so I wonder if this is going to be additional footage?


 
"Jack" is clearly a American, so was he imbedded with a joint SOF team or are you referring to another documentary he did? Either way I'd like to see both but would deff be interested in seeing the one on American SOF. Last one I saw was a NatGeo one which was interesting but incredibly sad and tragic with how it ended.


----------



## Sendero (May 9, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> "Jack" is clearly a American, so was he imbedded with a joint SOF team or are you referring to another documentary he did? Either way I'd like to see both but would deff be interested in seeing the one on American SOF. Last one I saw was a NatGeo one which was interesting but incredibly sad and tragic with how it ended.


 
I can't find part 1 of the doc (Zulu 09:11), but this is part 2, and it shows "Rudy" a US Special Forces soldier, who is working jointly with the Dutch Special Forces (KCT). It's a pretty good documentary if you don't mind subtitles. It ends with the battle and also, briefly, shows American SF taking part in it as well. I'm almost positive, it is the aforementioned documentary. I was just curious, if he was doing another one, with more footage of the ODA who was working with the KCT?


----------



## Etype (May 9, 2012)

Pimple feature, I love it.


----------



## ATJ (May 11, 2012)

Good video...I love it. Some moment's make me reminds me of my time in Afghanistan (probably and some of you here), especialy part of working with Afghan ANP guys . I hope it's not repost


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 11, 2012)

ATJ said:


> Good video...I love it. Some moment's make me reminds me of my time in Afghanistan (probably and some of you here), especialy part of working with Afghan ANP guys . I hope it's not repost


 

lol, very nice!


----------



## Brian1/75 (May 11, 2012)

That ODA got in a fuck load of trouble a few years back. I think the team daddy turned out not even to be a legit SFer and there was some serious weapons smuggling going on.


----------



## CDG (May 11, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> I think the team daddy turned out not even to be a legit SFer


 
WTF?  How does that happen?


----------



## Diablo (May 12, 2012)

ATJ said:


> Good video...I love it. Some moment's make me reminds me of my time in Afghanistan (probably and some of you here), especialy part of working with Afghan ANP guys . I hope it's not repost


 Nice!  I really liked it, thnx


----------



## Brian1/75 (May 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> WTF? How does that happen?


Apparently he faked some documents and knew the Company SMAJ or some such thing and it was never looked into real hard. It was a NGSF ODA. One real fucked up event after another.


----------



## dknob (May 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed that video.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 12, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Apparently he faked some documents and knew the Company SMAJ or some such thing and it was never looked into real hard. It was a NGSF ODA. One real fucked up event after another.


 
This still boggles my mind.  I mean, the team chief is supposed to be the most knowledgeable guy on the team, right?  Wouldn't someone, at some point, take notice when some of the stuff the guy said didn't sound right?  Or maybe his lingo was off?  It seems like any number of things would've raised a bunch of red flags for something like this.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> This still boggles my mind. ... It seems like any number of things would've raised a bunch of red flags for something like this.


 
Kellerman was slick that is for sure. I never met the guy but know other team guys who had known him for years and they had no clue. The documents he provided were immaculate and since he supposedly attended the SFQC prior to ATRRS coming on line there was no digital records to give him away. It happens...

As for the video(s), the need for attention that some SF guys display when posting these videos on the internet astounds me.  The look at me, look at me mentality or display of such should get guys RFS'd and sent to mother Army ...

Crip


----------



## Sirpad (May 12, 2012)

i believe this one was posted before - in much smaller resolution


----------



## 18C4V (May 12, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> Kellerman was slick that is for sure. I never met the guy but know other team guys who had known him for years and they had no clue. The documents he provided were immaculate and since he supposedly attended the SFQC prior to ATRRS coming on line there was no digital records to give him away. It happens...
> 
> As for the video(s), the need for attention that some SF guys display when posting these videos on the internet astounds me. The look at me, look at me mentality or display of such should get guys RFS'd and sent to mother Army ...
> 
> Crip


 
Crip,
What's the story on this? I don't think I heard this one.  At first, I thought it was the 2/19th zulu from OIF in 2006, I'm assuming that this story is a 20th SFG one.


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2012)

18C4V said:


> At first, I thought it was the 2/19th zulu from OIF in 2006, I'm assuming that this story is a 20th SFG one.


 
This has happened more than once?


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> This has happened more than once?


 
Before ATRRS I wouldn't say it was common, but I'd say it happened more than people want to think about. I know of one or two "Jumpmasters" who were anything but.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2012)

18C4V said:


> Crip,
> What's the story on this? I don't think I heard this one. At first, I thought it was the 2/19th zulu from OIF in 2006, I'm assuming that this story is a 20th SFG one.


 
20th Group one for sure.  

Dave Kellerman was serving in 3/20th SFG(A) as a team sergeant and was returning from Astan in 2006 when he was found to be carrying a crap load of weapons he shouldnt have.  After that his houseboat was raided and authorities seized plenty more weapons, ammo, and demo.  During the investigations it came out that there was no official records of Kellerman ever having attended the SFQC.

He is serving a 27 year sentence right now...


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Before ATRRS I wouldn't say it was common, but I'd say it happened more than people want to think about. I know of one or two "Jumpmasters" who were anything but.


 
Did the various schoolhouses keep paper records or some other sort of database of actual graduates?  I realize it's not practical for a command to call and verify every claim by an each individual soldier, but for something like the SFQC, Ranger school, or Jumpmaster I would think things would have been checked out more thoroughly.


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> Kellerman was slick that is for sure. I never met the guy but know other team guys who had known him for years and they had no clue. The documents he provided were immaculate and since he supposedly attended the SFQC prior to ATRRS coming on line there was no digital records to give him away. It happens...
> 
> Crip


 
So was he in SF serving in other capacities under these falsified records, or did he just show up as a TS one day?


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> So was he in SF serving in other capacities under these falsified records, or did he just show up as a TS one day?


 
I dont have any other details on his service; this was just from what I was told by guys from 3rd BN.


----------



## 18C4V (May 12, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I dont have any other details on his service; this was just from what I was told by guys from 3rd BN.


 
Was this the FAM? If it was, I heard that story but didn't know that he was a 18Z.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> Did the various schoolhouses keep paper records or some other sort of database of actual graduates? I realize it's not practical for a command to call and verify every claim by an each individual soldier, but for something like the SFQC, Ranger school, or Jumpmaster I would think things would have been checked out more thoroughly.


 
If you showed up and your paperwork was in order I doubt a unit would call the schoolhouse. Even in this day and age, how many of us have DD-214's that are messed up or an LES with wrong information? Imagine records from 30 years ago...

In the last 15 years I know of one SF CSM who wore a Ranger tab he didn't rate and one CW4 on the support side who had an 82nd FWTS-SSI and Sapper tab who no one gave any thought to until a routine records review or innocuous question that didn't have a good answer (I forget exactly how he was outed).

The CSM quietly retired when he was discovered and JAG was looking into the CW4 the last I'd heard (this was several years ago).

Posers abound, it is like playing Wack-a-Mole.


----------



## goon175 (May 12, 2012)

I don't get it...guys have so much to be proud of, but for some reason it's just not enough in their eyes.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 13, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I don't get it...guys have so much to be proud of, but for some reason it's just not enough in their eyes.


 
I don't get it either....have pride in what you did don't lie about it!


----------



## Sirpad (May 20, 2012)

couple rare photos of the mysteriousthings that will not be shown here


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2012)

Sirpad said:


> couple rare photos of the mysteriousthings that will not be shown here


 
What?

"Here's some photos of some things we can't show you...so there are no photos to show anyway."

What?


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2012)

18C4V said:


> Was this the FAM? If it was, I heard that story but didn't know that he was a 18Z.


 
He was. He's also mentioned in Imperial Grunts, including him being a FAM.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 21, 2012)

18C4V said:


> Was this the FAM? If it was, I heard that story but didn't know that he was a 18Z.
> 
> 
> Freefalling said:
> ...


 
Missed this post B.

FF is absolutely correct. He was an acting Team Sergeant (E7) for a while then finally got picked up for E8.  He had been a FAM for a while to, on and off of course - and was always considered a "shady guy" according to other FAMs who worked with him from SOF units.


----------



## dknob (May 21, 2012)

Sirpad said:


> i believe this one was posted before - in much smaller resolution


 you just posted a photo of a shadowspear member...

lolz


----------



## reed11b (May 21, 2012)

FAM??
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 21, 2012)

dknob said:


> you just posted a photo of a shadowspear member...
> 
> lolz


 
What are Chopstick and Dame doing in that helicopter??


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2012)

reed11b said:


> FAM??
> Reed


 
Federal Air Marshal


----------



## Dame (May 21, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> What are Chopstick and Dame doing in that helicopter??


You can't prove that. (But it's a good growth on that beard, right?)


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2012)

Pfftt....I knew it wasn't chop or Dame in that photo....those guys are too tall.


----------



## CDG (May 21, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Pfftt....I knew it wasn't chop or Dame in that photo....those guys are too tall.


 
Plus witches don't show up in photographs.


----------



## Chopstick (May 22, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> What are Chopstick and Dame doing in that helicopter??


 Pffft..they always get my bad side.


----------



## Chopstick (May 22, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Pfftt....I knew it wasn't chop or Dame in that photo....those guys are too tall.


 They call them stilts and it takes mad skillz to run and jump in them.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 30, 2012)

> FORT CARSON, COLO.-A Green Beret from 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) overlooks as a Russian Soldier fires a M240B machine gun during a machine gun familiarization course May 17. U.S. Special Forces routinely train with foreign forces in order to strengthen relationships and expand on cultural familiarization. (U.S. Army Photo by PFC Eugene Winfrey)


----------



## Crusader74 (May 30, 2012)

Never seen the MAG being fired like that.. We are trained to have our left hand placed on the butt, tight into the shoulder.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 30, 2012)

Ahhhh, we get to see some of the long talked about joint US/RUS training, nice! Any more pics?


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (May 30, 2012)

Yes, that picture is of me on the Little Bird.  Where have you guys been?  I posted that on Kit Up! when I wrote for them about a year ago...


----------



## Poccington (May 31, 2012)

Irish said:


> Never seen the MAG being fired like that.. We are trained to have our left hand placed on the butt, tight into the shoulder.


 
Looks fucking weird doesn't it?


Jack, that's an awfully nice rifle in that pic on the previous page!


----------



## Crusader74 (May 31, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> Yes, that picture is of me on the Little Bird. Where have you guys been? I posted that on Kit Up! when I wrote for them about a year ago...


 

Epic beard too! LOL


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 31, 2012)

Irish said:


> Epic beard too! LOL


 
You get the fabled operator beard when you get enough points playing MOH


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, I got so many gangster points from that one that I almost reached Mack Bolan status.  I may have attained it after MFF but I'm sure there are others out there who can one up me.  We need an impartial judge!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 18, 2012)

Watch?

(I swear DKnob made me do it. LOL!)


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2012)

There's a guy on my team who is always wearing a really nice Citizen... some guys like nice watches.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 18, 2012)

Didn't is used to be an SF thing that everyone had a Rolex or something?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2012)

Etype said:


> There's a guy on my team who is always wearing a really nice Citizen... some guys like nice watches.


 
I have a titanium Tissot that I wore all the time, never worried about it.  After Kabul it seized up though, the jewellery guy that repaired it said it was probably all the sweat that broke the seal; then corroded it.  Cost $100 to fix it and it runs like new but with all the "character" from years of wear.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 18, 2012)

Also, I think he overdid it with the American Flag on the chest.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 18, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Also, I think he overdid it with the American Flag on the chest.


 
Nothing screams "screw stealth I'm from Murica!" like a giant ass U.S. flag on your chest in the middle of a warzone. Still, gotta at least give him props for the "fuck the enemy, this is who's coming for you" factor it produces. Guess you can weigh one against the other.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Didn't is used to be an SF thing that everyone had a Rolex or something?


The only Rolexes I've seen are the ones you can get in downtown Kandahar.  I've only been around here for about 4 years though, so who knows.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't even think this guy is the Army.  He's wearing black body armor and has a non-milspec uniform- no glint tape on the sleeves.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 18, 2012)

> no glint tape on the sleeves


 
The new ACU's don't have it on the upper pocket flap anymore


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 18, 2012)

Etype said:


> I don't even think this guy is the Army. He's wearing black body armor and has a non-milspec uniform- no glint tape on the sleeves.


That's what I was thinking... Looks more to me like a civilian working in support.  Possibly somebody else...


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2012)

You're right about the glint tape, I thought it was just the multicams that didn't have the glint tape till I went and checked one.  They still have the little "glint tape cover tab" just for good measure- ridiculous.

He might be a cop, I don't think he's a SOF guy...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 18, 2012)

Etype said:


> You're right about the glint tape, I thought it was just the multicams that didn't have the glint tape till I went and checked one. They still have the little "glint tape cover tab" just for good measure- ridiculous.
> 
> He might be a cop, I don't think he's a SOF guy...


 
Agreed.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think he is someone from the Dept. of Agriculture....dems is sum bad mofo's...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 18, 2012)

Are those PVS-21 NODs? (refering to Siatonists post)


----------



## Brill (Jun 18, 2012)

Etype said:


> I don't even think this guy is the Army. He's wearing black body armor and has a non-milspec uniform- no glint tape on the sleeves.


 
No velcro on his helmet either.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2012)

They are 21s, and I've never seen a US unit use them.


----------



## dknob (Jun 18, 2012)

Etype said:


> They are 21s, and I've never seen a US unit use them.


 that's exactly what I told him before he posted it.

very confusing as to the unit of this guy.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 18, 2012)

The plot thickens...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> I don't even think this guy is the Army. He's wearing black body armor and has a non-milspec uniform- no glint tape on the sleeves.





lindy said:


> No velcro on his helmet either.


Just a guess but he might be a Brit? Them blokes love their 21s...


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Just a guess but he might be a Brit? Them blokes love their 21s...


 
Thats a joke right?


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2012)

According to their website:
http://www.sts-eo.com/v2/_html/military_forces.html


> U.S. Special Operations Forces
> UK Special Operations Forces
> Italian Military Forces
> Canadian Special Forces
> ...


http://www.sts-eo.com/v2/_html/homeland_security.html


> U.S. Federal Agencies
> Department of Interior
> Department of Energy
> Coast Guard
> ...


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jun 19, 2012)

There were dudes who got issued Rolex watches to use as barter items in case they had to E&E. Now this particular unit rolled out heavy and there was zero chance of them having to E&E so I think that it was one of those deals where it was the end of the fiscal year and they decided to have a watch party with the government IMPAC card.

Taking a closer look at the picture in question, I'm pretty sure he is a contractor on the para-military side.


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2012)

An old buddy of mine in A-stan, the one in uniform and is a Major. My old team commander, great guy. CA Hearts and Minds... He caught allot of heat rounds over this.


----------



## Etype (Jun 19, 2012)

Inbreds are so much fun.


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> Inbreds are so much fun.


It got real ugly when this photo surfaced. He dropped it for Christmas and sent it to everybody on the list. Straight comedy! I think there's another shot of the little guy in here somewhere on Shadow Spear.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea with all the pic and video media frenzies lately about what some guys have done over there it's a wonder anyone in the DOD has a sense of humor at all in regards to pic's. Best to just take em, keep em in a nice safe place, and enjoy em......then when your retired and not having to worry about being demoted whip the pics out and share with all


----------



## goon175 (Jun 19, 2012)

was that taken in front of the little cinnamon bread shack on Jbad?


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2012)

goon175 said:


> was that taken in front of the little cinnamon bread shack on Jbad?


I don't remember now, I will drop broham a message and get the exact grid. It was up north I think near JBAD but not sure. We laughed till we cried the caption was I found a elf in A-stan we are still hunting Santa. Shortly after this pic about a week later they lost a guy to an IED and a major fire fight ensued.


----------



## dknob (Jun 20, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> There were dudes who got issued Rolex watches to use as barter items in case they had to E&E. Now this particular unit rolled out heavy and there was zero chance of them having to E&E so I think that it was one of those deals where it was the end of the fiscal year and they decided to have a watch party with the government IMPAC card.
> 
> Taking a closer look at the picture in question, I'm pretty sure he is a contractor on the para-military side.


 
It's plausible... but theres only a handful of contracting gigs that will have guys going out in NODs and camoflauge. 

Still doesn't explain the grenade launcher (if in fact that is a M320, which it looks like). OGA paramilitary or B-dub - I don't think they can have grenade launchers.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 20, 2012)

It's just an airsofter who has more money than the average


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jun 20, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Nothing screams "screw stealth I'm from Murica!" like a giant ass U.S. flag on your chest in the middle of a warzone. Still, gotta at least give him props for the "fuck the enemy, this is who's coming for you" factor it produces. Guess you can weigh one against the other.


Lots of non-subdued flags including a huge chest piece was popular in Delta for some reason.


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

I have an IR flag is pealed apart so it is just black on the face.  I wear that on my chest as my "No Quarter" flag.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost positive it is OGA.  I won't say the contract/program here though.


----------



## jasion (Jun 20, 2012)

Few photos US Army SOF mostly with FN Scar (sry for any repost):


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

FL SF NG?  SCAR Heavy- YUCK!!!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2012)

Most aren't even Army


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess that's an AL flag anyway- and a CCT patch.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 20, 2012)

dknob said:


> It's plausible... but theres only a handful of contracting gigs that will have guys going out in NODs and camoflauge.
> 
> Still doesn't explain the grenade launcher (if in fact that is a M320, which it looks like). OGA paramilitary or B-dub - I don't think they can have grenade launchers.





JackMurphyRGR said:


> Almost positive it is OGA. I won't say the contract/program here though.


I vote we leave that topic off the open forum haha.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 21, 2012)

> US Armed Forces occupied Kosovo in June 1999. The 10th Special Forces Group A Detachment 092 in January 2002 posed with Russian counterparts, who shared their potentially explosive Southeastern sector near Kamencia, along the border between Kosovo Province and Serbia Proper.


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2012)

goon175 said:


> was that taken in front of the little cinnamon bread shack on Jbad?


It was Ghazni, he said it was still worth the crap he took for it. The CSM was seeing red of course as well as the Commander.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha the midget picture is too cool. I remember rummaging through a house in Ramadi and coming upon a couple photos of a little hadji man. Wasn't there a midget sniper that was wreaking havoc in IZ too?


----------



## Brill (Jun 21, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> Almost positive it is OGA. I won't say the contract/program here though.


 
In ACU? :-/


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2012)

Dude, I was doing a village assessment for someone way beyond my pay grade... I'm cruising through this hole in the Kandahar province. The name of the village slips me. I'm walking around check out the scene. Talking with a few folks here and there. All the of the sudden here comes this dude with chains around his feet and hobbled like a donkey. His head is shaved and he's gimping. I'm like; What the fuck is this, my partner and I are backing up looking around. I look at him he looks at me and we say almost at the same time' "what the fuck is that.' I'm ready to smoke this guy. I tell my terp. "Tell them fuckers to stop, stop right now!" Now I had seen some shit but this one took me a minute. It was like Quesemotto of Norde Dame or however you spell that shit. Now I'm stepping back hand on my weapon at low ready trying to be cool, my partner circles around me and flanks this guy wide. This ugly little bastard freaked me the fuck out for about 3 seconds. I got my cool face on gathered myself and my Terp starts laughing his ass off. They had a long lead chain on this guy and he was the village idiot retard. You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jun 22, 2012)

lindy said:


> In ACU? :-/


 
IFF. You don't want to get shot up by mother Army.

I've got some wild stories about village idiots in Northern Iraq. We found "my cousin Bilow" locked up in a closet. Remember in Borat, "you will never get this, you will never get this...but then one day he broke out of his cage and he got...that". We could see where he broke through the bars and then they repaired it. This dude was reaching through the bars and taking swats at us every time we passed while we were on the objective. Our 18D felt bad and gave him an apple he had taken from the chow hall. Old boy ate that motherfucker core and all. Mental health care leaves much to be desired in Iraq...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 29, 2012)

Just awesome.







> Adm. William H. McRaven, commander of U.S. Special Operations Command pins on the Distinguished Service Cross on Chief Warrant Officer Jason W. Myers, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) for his actions on March 27, 2010. Myers distinguished himself along a single lane road in the mountains of Afghanistan where his patrol was ambushed by an enemy force of approximately 75 to 100 insurgents. During this ambush Myers took command of the situation by directing movement, return fire and medical aide all while exposing himself to enemy machine guns and rocket propelled grenades.
> 06.14.2012









> Staff Sgt. Corey M. Calkins, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) shakes the hand of Adm. William H. McRaven, commander of U.S. Special Operations Command after receiving the Distinguished Service Cross for his actions on Feb. 18, 2010, as part of a dismounted patrol cosseting of U.S. Army, Marines and Afghan National Army Soldiers. During this patrol Calkins faced a formidable size enemy force in fortified positions. Facing this threat, Calkins assaulted his way through the area successfully suppressing the enemy force to allow the safe evacuation of three injured Marines.









> Staff Sgt. Corey M. Calkins stands and applauds as Chief Warrant Officer Jason W. Myers receives the Distinguished Service Cross from Adm. William H. McRaven, commander of U.S. Special Operations Command for his actions on March 27, 2010. Myers distinguished himself along a single lane road in the mountains of Afghanistan where his patrol was ambushed by an enemy force of approximately 75 to 100 insurgents. Calkins also received the Distinguished Service Cross for his actions on Feb. 18, 2010.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wondering. Why are Chief Myers and SGT Calkins jump wings and SF pin on different?


----------



## goon175 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Why are Chief Myers and SGT Calkins jump wings and SF pin on different?


 
Assuming you are asking why one badge is on the left side on one of them, but on the right on the other, it's because the SF Tab and jump wings are both in group 4 of AR 670-1, so there is no order of precedence. Typically, badges will be worn from right to left in order of group precedence (groups 1-5).


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 29, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Assuming you are asking why one badge is on the left side on one of them, but on the right on the other, it's because the SF Tab and jump wings are both in group 4 of AR 670-1, so there is no order of precedence. Typically, badges will be worn from right to left in order of group precedence (groups 1-5).


Yes that's what I was asking, could have worded that better. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jun 30, 2012)

Did somebody mention AR 670-Fun?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2012)

> On June 24, the 36th CAB teamed with personnel from the Air Guard and the 1-19th Special Forces Group for a joint air assault and medical evacuation exercise at Camp McGregor, N.M. The training helped prepare imminently deploying units for their overseas missions as well as reinforce cooperation between different units within the Texas Military Forces.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2012)

> On June 24, the 36th CAB teamed with personnel from the Air Guard and the 1-19th Special Forces Group for a joint air assault and medical evacuation exercise at Camp McGregor, N.M. The training helped prepare imminently deploying units for their overseas missions as well as reinforce cooperation between different units within the Texas Military Forces.


 
Whats with the muzle up?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh shit, did he walk that guy right into the hinge (face and shin) of the gate in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 30, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Oh shit, did he walk that guy right into the hinge (face and shin) of the gate in the 2nd picture?


LOL sure looks like it.

I love this video-
http://www.military.com/video/opera...n-berets-film-2000lb-jdam-drop/1711088601001/
(couldn't get it to embed.)


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Whats with the muzle up?



They are prolly in SFAUCC, and tha is what is taught.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 30, 2012)

why wouldn't they have the muzzle up when assaulting (which is what it looks like they are doing)?


----------



## goon175 (Jun 30, 2012)

That 1/2 second to bring your weapon up t0 engage your target can be pretty damn important when entering a courtyard and breaching a house.


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2012)

"High ready" and the "High Port"is the newest old things to come back with great fan fair. Pretty popular since some of the Black Water guys started teaching the "Working bench" thing and several other popular cool guys made it in vogue. Another thing I saw recently at a class we instructed was Police and some military guys with the safety off gun at what we call a "contact ready". We phased that out in about 1993 and it disappeared for many years for numerous to reasons. Allot of new guys re-introducing this stuff and coming full circle but the reasons why have been forgotten as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see guys at "Contact ready" safety off and finger on the trigger very soon again as well...  

You should also note the team guys are moving at the "contact ready" in most of the pics as well.

As I always say; "Terrain dictates tactics, mission dictates tempo!". But that and five dollars gets you a cup of coffee.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't agree with taking your rifle off safe unless you have actually identified a target and want to kill that person. This obviously doesn't apply to your sidearm where I believe hammer down and safety off is the way to go, so all you have to do is pull the hammer back as you draw.


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I don't agree with taking your rifle off safe unless you have actually identified a target and want to kill that person. This obviously doesn't apply to your sidearm where I believe hammer down and safety off is the way to go, so all you have to do is pull the hammer back as you draw.


 
It's the latest craze with the excuse of time frames and justification that leaves me mystified. I won't be specific but there are some very well known public entities instructing these tactics. I possess strong adverse opinions and experiences that have lead me to the contrary. I have seen allot of changes recently, not for the better and not to my approval. Then again it's not my clients, team or my team-mates.  So many opinions and so many in the field instructing that it becomes a moot point until an injury results or a mishap due to poor training foundation. Then it becomes a matter of expert opinion, background, experience and testimony to hold agencies and poor trainers responsible in civil & criminal litigation.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 1, 2012)

I remember Kyle Lamb making a vid about this:


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 1, 2012)

SEALs have been doing high port for a long time. Supposedly that's so if they come into physical contact with someone they can better melee the guy or something. Recently I notice SF guys doing it. I just don't see any reason to unseat the buttstock. We used to do high port in my platoon when someone pied off a door and you had a guy on both sides of a door to give an overt right away in the dark.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 1, 2012)

About halfway in Paul Howe explains why SEALs hold high port.


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2012)

CSM Lamb explains the correct points and thought processes for different ready positions. I concur with the observations and opinions of Kyle and Paul, they are right on their marks. As for the SEALs to the best of my knowledge around 2003-2005 circa they adopted the High port and high ready as a general universal carry position. Or at least it became more popular there. I attended thier CQB course in 1995 embedded with a SEAL platoon (ST#3 Alpha Platoon) as well as Land Warfare with them. At the Team level at that time we used the Low ready and depending on terrain used the high ready. During GOPLAT training with another group in 1996 they / we also used the low ready generally. That was pretty consistent with what I saw from some of the other teams in that time frame. Earlier working with an ODA (7th SFG / 746) 1990-1993 CIRCA (I forgot exact time frames) these techniques were also validated. Of course among numerous other courses and experiences. But that is just me... In 1997 another guy I know attempted to introduce his presentation and open a school around his technique. It was a twist on the five step presentation draw accept you keep your right elbow high at all times while clearing so you can strike in confined space. It looked strange, felt terrible and never caught on but he sold it to numerous folks because of his background. His background was US SPECOPS validated real shooter action dude. Sometimes it don't have to make sense, work or be valid other than some guy with creds tells you it's really cool and the action guys do it. And for many that's enough; buyer beware! This is not a general catch all or insult to anyone. We should all be responsible enough to follow up and research.

One of my personal favorites along with the others above and several others.





 
"Terrain dictates tactics, mission dictates tempo!"


----------



## Brill (Jul 1, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I don't agree with taking your rifle off safe unless you have actually identified a target and want to kill that person. This obviously doesn't apply to your sidearm where I believe hammer down and safety off is the way to go, so all you have to do is pull the hammer back as you draw.


 
Glocks don't have an external safety.  Oh, you're talking about the gayness that is the M9?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 1, 2012)

yup, never carried a glock only had the M9.


----------



## Brill (Jul 1, 2012)

goon175 said:


> yup, never carried a glock only had the M9.


 
"SGT, SGT...Excuse me SGT but your safety is off."

"The M9 doesn't have a safety.  It's a de-cocker...Specialist."

"But your safety is still off."

"Sigh."


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> SEALs have been doing high port for a long time. Supposedly that's so if they come into physical contact with someone they can better melee the guy or something. Recently I notice SF guys doing it. I just don't see any reason to unseat the buttstock. We used to do high port in my platoon when someone pied off a door and you had a guy on both sides of a door to give an overt right away in the dark.


 
I have noted recently some instructors teaching removing the butt stock of the weapon, flip the weapon to look into the mag port, rotating it up into a High Ready, depress the mag release, flip the mag out or ripping the mag out with the support hand, get fresh mag and insert, release bolt and go to work. This is an emergency reload or speed reload depending on your background and or instructor background will vary / dictate terminology.


----------



## Etype (Jul 1, 2012)

There's no weapon off safe in any Army school of thought, unless engaging a target.  Muzzle up is so you can turn 360 degrees without flagging your buddy's legs or your own feet.


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2012)

Etype said:


> There's no weapon off safe in any Army school of thought, unless engaging a target. Muzzle up is so you can turn 360 degrees without flagging your buddy's legs or your own feet.


 
Relative to the safety; that's what I thought as well. Until some knuckle head showed that off recently for me and went into a lengthy description of time frames and the usual stuff / vomit.  For range opertions on static facilites KD makes sense. Muzzle up or down personal / unit SOP preference stuff. 

"Terrain dictates tactics, mission dictates tempo!"


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 1, 2012)

muzzle up or down? that's like talking about religion and politics!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2012)

18C4V said:


> muzzle up or down? that's like talking about religion and politics!!!!


Well said, personal preference stuff.  Besides even the best trained Joe is going to take liberties or quote some Squad SOP crap or better yet make shit up.  Be safe enough said, besides I'm a beach bum now.


----------



## Etype (Jul 2, 2012)

IMTT said:


> Relative to the safety; that's what I thought as well.


Yep.  Doing anything other than engaging a target with the safety off is a safety violation anywhere other than with a bolt gun at a sniper school... that I know of.


----------



## dknob (Jul 2, 2012)

High port is nonsense.

I trust the opinions of Kyle Lamb and Paul Howe.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jul 3, 2012)

Very much enjoyed the input from Kyle and Paul, I thought they were on target.  I also appreciated Paul's historical background on various shooting techniques.  I don't have anywhere near the knowledge he has, but in my short time in SOF I saw how fast techniques change, and sometimes go in cycles.  Today everyone is going apeshit about the Chris Costa triple-awesome-dodecahedron stance or whatever.  Sorry if I'm a little apathetic.  Next year it'll transition over to something else and everyone will forget what they were doing the previous year.  I'll stick with the low ready, Paul and Kyle worded it a lot better than I could have.

When I went to SFAUC they taught the high ready.  The next day we had dudes flagging the shit out of each other on the flat range because of it so they said forget it, go back to the low ready.  So the rest of the class you'd see half an ODA at the high ready and the other half at the low ready because no one knew what SOP we were using that day.  Urrrggghhh.

In twenty years the "cool new thing" will be a LCE.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a Group level MOUT training block, kind of a lower speed version of SFARTEC.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 3, 2012)

When at SFAUCC they said it was individual preference. When teaching HN we taught high ready.


----------



## Etype (Jul 3, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> It's a Group level MOUT training block, kind of a lower speed version of SFARTEC.


The good thing about SFAUC is you get to go as a team, whereas at SFARTAETC you're with guys from all over the place.


JackMurphyRGR said:


> Today everyone is going apeshit about the Chris Costa triple-awesome-dodecahedron stance or whatever. Sorry if I'm a little apathetic. Next year it'll transition over to something else and everyone will forget what they were doing the previous year. I'll stick with the low ready, Paul and Kyle worded it a lot better than I could have.


I'm definitely not a fan of the collapsed buttstock.  Everyone wants the benefits of a longer hand guard, then they collapse their buttstock and nullify it.

I always thought of the high port/high ready as a SEAL thing- they seem to use like it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 3, 2012)

By safety on at all times are you guys talking Urban or bush?


----------



## Etype (Jul 3, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> By safety on at all times are you guys talking Urban or bush?


All the time, unless you are shooting something.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jul 3, 2012)

I would roll with the safety off on an AK in the bush but with a M16 family rifle it's too easy to manipulate the selector.

Good point about the team aspect of SFAUCC!


----------



## Brill (Jul 3, 2012)

Etype said:


> The good thing about SFAUC is you get to go as a team...


 
So what's behind the logic of making it 18-series only now?  Seems like that would be a good place for folks like us to learn/solidify SF-centric training.  Unless, SWTG opens up SUT. :-"


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> By safety on at all times are you guys talking Urban or bush?


 
ETYPE, good copy?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Etype said:


> All the time, unless you are shooting something.



Copy, I was always taught to patrol as a lead scout with the selector on auto, finger outside the trigger guard.  Everyone else is on Safe.  That's been our teaching since Borneo.  You applied safety when you went into an LUP etc.

For urban if you were the first man in then we took it off and everyone else took it off as the cleared the door and the guy in front moved out of their arc.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jul 3, 2012)

Ravage, I take it you mean the CIF team? You are on the right track. They are expected to graduate from SFARTEC. It's not a pre-req though, you usually get put on a specialty team and then go to the school. As far as the ODA's are concerned, they will all go to SFAUCC sooner or later.


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Copy, I was always taught to patrol as a lead scout with the selector on auto, finger outside the trigger guard. Everyone else is on Safe. That's been our teaching since Borneo. You applied safety when you went into an LUP etc.
> For urban if you were the first man in then we took it off and everyone else took it off as the cleared the door and the guy in front moved out of their arc.


 
Interesting


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 4, 2012)

I predict that the next 'big thing' in tactical firearms will be the teachings of fatman Lynn Thompson from Cold Steel knives





 
I think this guy's idea of tactical movement is getting from his car to the front door of Burger King


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

Deathy, I LOVE IT!!!  1:21, awesome!


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

Check this one out- the crazy dude is hunting buffalo with a spear and a pistol.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 4, 2012)

No 360 no scope? I'm disappoint. Have no idea how I quoted and posted without writing anything.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 4, 2012)

Etype said:


> Check this one out- the crazy dude is hunting buffalo with a spear and a pistol.


 
That only happened because of his horrible spear-throwing skills


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That only happened because of his horrible spear-throwing skills


Either way, it was awesome.  I'd love to forego the spear and just be able to walk up a wild buffalo and cap it with a pistol.


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I predict that the next 'big thing' in tactical firearms will be the teachings of fatman Lynn Thompson from Cold Steel knives
> I think this guy's idea of tactical movement is getting from his car to the front door of Burger King


 
I just broke a rib laughing so hard... A beach ball with lips shooting melons, range clean up must suck. Marketing, Marketing, Marketing. SHOW ME THE MONEY! I enjoyed his blade demos even more, the bush spear and some of the sword stuff. I in fact own one of his Bushman spears and a Bore Spear.  Gorilla marketing.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 4, 2012)

lindy said:


> So what's behind the logic of making it 18-series only now? Seems like that would be a good place for folks like us to learn/solidify SF-centric training. Unless, SWTG opens up SUT. :-"


 
There's a SFAUCC light course for support personnel assigned to Group. It's called SFBCC (can't remember what it stands for).


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

18C4V said:


> SFBCC


Special Forces Basic Combat Course

We've also put Regular Army guys through it during PMT to get us geared up for FID before deployments.

http://www.dvidshub.net/news/64748/sfbcc-s-prepares-service-members-mission-ahead


----------



## goon175 (Jul 4, 2012)

You know what I find interesting...USASOC has a ton of different schools that we send guys to for CQB/MOUT/BD6/CQC/Whatever else, yet the big army has not established a single formal CQB school to send the rest of the army to. They have erected MOUT sites on almost every post...but no formal training. And not as much in Afghanistan, but in Iraq big army was doing everything in an urban environment. It just seems someone might have scratched there head and said "hey..maybe we could use a formalized course to send our combat arms guys to learn advanced urban/cqb techniques"

For as many useless badge hunter schools as there are *cough air assault cough*, you would think something like the above could be worked out, and it would probably save some guys' lives too.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 7, 2012)

> Men of Special Forces ODA 525 pose for a portrait before their insertion into Iraq, 72 hours before the beginning of the ground war, February 1991.
> Courtesy of Buzz Saw DeGroff via Barbara Hall


 
I remember watching a documentary about their recon mission going south. Inredible story.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 10, 2012)

Beat you to it Siatonist


----------



## dknob (Jul 10, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Beat you to it Siatonist


 
who is the shooter in the middle? I assume he is somebody since his face isnt blurred


----------



## dknob (Jul 10, 2012)

seriously where the hell do these CAG pictures come from?


----------



## Brill (Jul 10, 2012)

dknob said:


> seriously where the hell do these CAG pictures come from?


 
GRU's version of SIPR.


----------



## dknob (Jul 10, 2012)

I have no idea what GRU is lol.

but seriously..


----------



## Ravage (Jul 10, 2012)

Got it from another site, gonna have to ask the oryginal poster (no pun intended) for the source.



dknob said:


> I have no idea what GRU is lol.


 
*GRU* or *Glavnoye Razvedyvatel'noye Upravleniye* is the foreign military intelligence main directorate of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (formerly the Soviet Army General Staff of the Soviet Union). _GRU_ is the English transliteration of the Russian acronym *ГРУ*, which stands for "Главное Разведывательное Управление", meaning *Main Intelligence Directorate*. The official full name translation is *Main Intelligence Directorate of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation*. It is also known as GRU GSh (short for _GRU Generalnovo Shtaba_, or ГРУ Генерального штаба, i.e. "GRU of the General Staff").
The GRU is Russia's largest foreign intelligence agency.[1] In 1997 it deployed six times as many agents in foreign countries as the SVR, the successor the KGB's foreign operations directorate. It also commanded 25,000 Spetsnaz troops in 1997.[2]
The current GRU Director is Major General Igor Sergun.[3]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRU


----------



## Sendero (Jul 10, 2012)

dknob said:


> who is the shooter in the middle? I assume he is somebody since his face isnt blurred


 
 If I'm not mistaken, and I don't believe I am, that picture comes from a training group, who are former CAG.  It is one of them.


----------



## dknob (Jul 11, 2012)

ah ok, its Spooner's company.


----------



## dknob (Jul 11, 2012)

holy crap I didn't know both brothers were in the unit!


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 23, 2012)

1SFG and SFR(A) training exercise.  Clark, Pampanga, Philippines


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 23, 2012)

After the  JMPI. Authentic stainless steel philippine jeepney (17-pax sardine seat capacity) in the background. Clark Airbase, Pampanga.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 24, 2012)

Haribon Hangar Invisible J. Nice to know you've been there too. How about the mini canteen behind the hangar? :)


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 24, 2012)

"Listen up boys.  According to Mr. Murphy the ground winds are gusting 8 knots..."


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone said that this was a fun hump...


----------



## Etype (Jul 27, 2012)

They had the Commandos help them.  

Commando- Afghan soldier who can be relied upon for moderate amounts of work.

Moderate amount of work- Astronomically more than your standard ANA soldier is capable of.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Someone said that this was a fun hump...


 
Humping the .50?    Our platoon sergeant used to have us do that... when he was pissed off at Joe.  That and the TOW.  I disliked the TOW more because it had more shit with it.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 28, 2012)

dknob said:


> holy crap I didn't know both brothers were in the unit!


 
One of the brothers was my 18C Instructor.  He was getting ready for the long walk and you know what that meant for us


----------



## Ravage (Jul 28, 2012)

Etype said:


> They had the Commandos help them.
> 
> Commando- Afghan soldier who can be relied upon for moderate amounts of work.
> 
> Moderate amount of work- Astronomically more than your standard ANA soldier is capable of.


 
Does that mean that once we leave, things might turn up not quite as we hoped for in that little corner of the planet?


----------



## Poccington (Jul 28, 2012)

18C4V said:


> One of the brothers was my 18C Instructor. He was getting ready for the long walk and you know what that meant for us


 
You learned to love long walks?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 28, 2012)

> He was getting ready for the long walk and you know what that meant for us


 
I can only assume that PT looked like this....


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 28, 2012)

HALO99 said:


> View attachment 6424
> "Listen up boys. According to Mr. Murphy the ground winds are gusting 8 knots..."


 
He's actually trying to give out the phone number to the DZSO in case someone lands in the trees!!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2012)

18C4V said:


> One of the brothers was my 18C Instructor. He was getting ready for the long walk and you know what that meant for us


 
Yee got a whole lot fitter! LOL


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 29, 2012)

18C4V said:


> He's actually trying to give out the phone number to the DZSO in case someone lands in the trees!!!


 
Actually half of this  group missed the "Expo" DZ.  BDUs were shredded. Not by trees, but by the pavement in a nearby parking lot.  The release was way too early.  Mr Murpy messed with the onboard computers again.

Nothing beats the old-fashioned human eyeball for release point spotting /confirmation. The group that did made it to the DZ.  :-"


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 29, 2012)

How old is that pic? Not too many guys I know are still jumping the GENTEX.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 30, 2012)

The ones taken in the C17 are 4-year old pics, vector balance '08 training exercises. The haribon hangar pic was in '10. But recently (late last year and early this year) we saw a lot ACHs already in use.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2012)

Photos of ODA 0114  from 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group training with their Hungarian counterparts at Szolnok Air Base, Hungary, July 13, 2012.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 8, 2012)

Pics would look better without the cheesy photoshop effects


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2012)

US SOF sure as shit has the "Looking cool" game sewn up.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 8, 2012)

Gotta love those halo guys!!!


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoever decided to Instagram/ Photoshop the "movement" into those photos needs to self-mutilate their genitals. Dirka dirka dumbass.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2012)

Got a question regarding the diffrent speciality ODAs.
As I understand it, a Soldier puts his billet up for a slot in eighter a MFF school, Dive school or whatever.
If he passes the course, he returns to his ODA. But if he's got MFF wings, he can apply for a Free Fall Team - it they have a slot open ?

Also, I understand that the CIF Teams are more DA/door-kicking orientated. Does that mean the're less focused on the core SF mission - FID/UW ?


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Got a question regarding the diffrent speciality ODAs.
> As I understand it, a Soldier puts his billet up for a slot in eighter a MFF school, Dive school or whatever.
> If he passes the course, he returns to his ODA. But if he's got MFF wings, he can apply for a Free Fall Team - it they have a slot open ?
> 
> Also, I understand that the CIF Teams are *OFF LIMITS FOR DISCUSSION*


 
I fixed it for you, Ravage. Be very careful about your next few posts.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The original post is still unmolested, Sir. Not sure if you'd want to "fix" that one as well.


 
I left it for a reason, don't stir the pot.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

Roger


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2012)

Who the hell is Roger??


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Who the hell is Roger??


 
Free's kitten?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 14, 2012)

> Soldiers from the 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) board a vessel during a Maritime Interdiction Operation training exercise on May 18, 2011. The training was conducted to increase the Special Forces Operational Detachment Alpha's offshore assault capabilities. US Army photo by Staff Sgt. Tobias McCoy


 
Very interesting to see Army SOF doing maritime interdiction operations.







> Soldiers from Alpha Company, 4th Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) fast-rope from a MH-47 Chinook helicopter at Sabre Army Air Field on Fort Campbell, Ky., March 21. The training conducted was part of the unit's routine training in preparation for deployment. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Ernest Henry)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ JackMurphyRGR has an interesting comment about that 5th Grp photo:


> CIF teams from 5th SFG conducting maritime interdiction training. The not-so-funny thing is that I knew about this but wasn't going to say anything about it in order to maintain OPSEC. Then the Army goes ahead and publishes this photo. I guess they have their reasons, I'm not sharpshooting them for it. It's just strange what information is considered sensitive and what isn't. -Jack


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd love to see Rangers do maritime. Half the motherfuckers would drown.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it that bad?


----------



## dknob (Aug 16, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Is it that bad?


of course not.. he is exaggerating. We only have like 4 black guys in 3/75


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> ^^ JackMurphyRGR has an interesting comment about that 5th Grp photo:


 
I'm sure USASFC hates people like me but they might want to tighten up their OPSEC in regards to outing the development of new capabilities...


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am always suprised to see that SF wears unit patches in their field uniforms, that's one area I would think the 75th would be more strict but isn't.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm only half-joking when I say if the SEALs can operate in Afghanistan then SF can take down ships.

Seriously, I'd be less concerned about them doing the mission than what missions are they not training for so they can train to conduct VBSS? In light of the plethora of complaints concerning SF becoming DA focused and moving away from FID/ UW, this isn't helping, but let the UWO teams do it and add a capability to the commander's toolbag.

At the end of the day for me and for 99% of the board, there's more important shit to worry about.


----------



## Brill (Aug 16, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I'm only half-joking when I say if the SEALs can operate in Afghanistan then SF can take down ships.
> 
> Seriously, I'd be less concerned about them doing the mission than what missions are they not training for so they can train to conduct VBSS? In light of the plethora of complaints concerning SF becoming DA focused and moving away from FID/ UW, this isn't helping, but let the UWO teams do it and add a capability to the commander's toolbag.
> 
> At the end of the day for me and for 99% of the board, there's more important shit to worry about.


 
Gonna be a tough ride in a zodiac!

A SBU without a SEAL team nearby?  Since when?


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 16, 2012)

Well the CIF is intended to be DA focused so while I agree with what you are getting at, I don't think this particular activity takes away from the FID/UW mission that SF as a whole conducts.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Is it that bad?


Well it's an exaggeration, but we use to take these swim test before doing water jumps. They were more difficult than the ditch gear and swim 15-100m, but they weren't much more difficult and guys would just get their asses kicked.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

You must have been around some shitty swimmers! whenever we did it there were only a few guys that would fuck it up.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 16, 2012)

goon175 said:


> You must have been around some shitty swimmers! whenever we did it there were only a few guys that would fuck it up.


I don't know I was being strap hanger on a C co jump:-" . There was a hosh posh from all the companies, but I was at the back of the line and got to see everybody's remarks after finishing and all the failures as well. I was legitimately worried it was going to be really hard. I even had to rescue swim SSG Pope who everybody said sank like a rock.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

> I even had to rescue swim SSG Pope who everybody said sank like a rock.


 
GTFO! I don't believe that for a second!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 16, 2012)

goon175 said:


> GTFO! I don't believe that for a second!


I don't mean he was drowning. It was part of the test. They had a couple SLs you had to rescue swim across the pool.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh ok gotchya. in that case...i feel sorry for you! haha


----------



## Ravage (Sep 1, 2012)

> A coalition special operations forces member looks out over Khas Uruzgan from the open door of a UH-60 Black Hawk Helicopter, Khas Urzgan district, Aug. 29.


----------



## Etype (Sep 1, 2012)

What a jackass.  I get worked up seeing guys with flashbangs rubber banded to their kit, this guy went full Hollywood and did it with a frag.  I wonder if he has the pin tied off to his kit so he can do a slick one handed employment.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 1, 2012)

And the pin taped up?  That's a no-no according to the Army Safety Center.  Someone should ask his Company Commander where his risk assessment is for that shit...mmmmmokaay.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 1, 2012)

All I see is a lot of potential golf courses...


----------



## Etype (Sep 2, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> And the pin taped up? That's a no-no according to the Army Safety Center. Someone should ask his Company Commander where his risk assessment is for that shit...mmmmmokaay.


I missed the tape on initial inspection.  I don't understand how the 3 safety devices aren't good enough.  When I find bent or taped pins, I just take them out to the range and dispose of them.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm following...I know atleast up until I left, we would take the clip off and put 100mph tape through the ring and do 1.5 wraps around, leaving a tab to pull. Is that no longer allowed? Or are you guys refering to a specific way it is taped?


----------



## Etype (Sep 2, 2012)

It makes it take twice as long to employ the grenade, and it doesn't make it an safer.  A grenade inside a pouch can't pull it's own pin.  Tape also looses it's sticky in the heat and dust or gets permanently stuck together- then you have a grenade with no safety or a grenade you can't employ.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 2, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense, thanks


----------



## Etype (Sep 2, 2012)

goon175 said:


> That makes a lot of sense, thanks


I'm here for you, little buddy.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 2, 2012)

I taped up grenade pins as well, ignoring the Army Safety Center.  That shit has been against the regs for years now.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 3, 2012)

> Commandos from 5th Commando Kandak, partnered with coalition special operations forces soldier checks cave for possible unexploded ordnance during a clearing operation in Balu Chan, Baghlan Jadid district, Baghlan province, April 9. The commandos, partnered with coalition special operations forces, conducted clearing operations in the district to disrupt insurgent safe havens and promote security in the area.


 





> Commandos from 5th Commando Kandak and coalition special operations forces soldiers watch as a UH-47 helicopter prepares to land following a clearing operation in Balu Chan, Baghlan Jadid district, Baghlan province, April 9. The commandos, partnered with coalition special operations forces, conducted clearing operations in the district to disrupt insurgent safe havens and promote security in the area.


 





> Commandos from 5th Commando Kandak and coalition special operations forces soldiers watch as a UH-47 helicopter prepares to land following a clearing operation in Balu Chan, Baghlan Jadid district, Baghlan province, April 9. The commandos, partnered with coalition special operations forces, conducted clearing operations in the district to disrupt insurgent safe havens and promote security in the area.


 
source


----------



## Ravage (Sep 4, 2012)

Kinda old yet still interesting:





 
Think these are SFAUC/SFARTEC instructors.


----------



## mac21 (Sep 4, 2012)

What's the reasoning behind the man throwing the flash bang in the same room as the stack in 1:32 and 3:02?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 4, 2012)

Still class though!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 4, 2012)

mac21 said:


> What's the reasoning behind the man throwing the flash bang in the same room as the stack in 1:32 and 3:02?


I can only assume after the failed ballistic breach, they throw the banger to make the occupants think the stack went elsewhere, so he doesn't get shot through the door when setting up the demo.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 4, 2012)

Actually looking back at it through the 3:02 time, he already pulled the pin for the breach and after it failed just got rid of it.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 4, 2012)

Patch?


----------



## Centermass (Sep 4, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Patch?


 
Yep. It's a patch.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 4, 2012)

Centermass said:


> Yep. It's a patch.


 
After examining the evidence, I can also agree to this statement.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2012)

I disagree. I think it is a guy wearing a hat armed with an M-4.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Target?


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Target?


 
Yeah, I prefer them over Wal-mart.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Yeah, I prefer them over Wal-mart.


 
They have the best deals.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I disagree. I think it is a guy wearing a hat armed with an M-4.


 
I think the hat in question belongs to SkrewzLoose.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 4, 2012)

I was wondering where it went...


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope the guy stole it and that his acquisition methods don't rival those of a Rangerette and PT's....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 5, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> After examining the evidence, I can also agree to this statement.


I concur.  

------------


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay, Irish cleared me to post this photo.  I thought I'd put it up first and see if folks could guess when, where, who, why, etc.  It's old, but I saw some archaic photos in this thread that brought back memories.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 5, 2012)

Guessing 198...3/4? Weren't Delta fond of those caps at the time? I'm only going by old Eagle Claw info there.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

Benning prior to invasion of Panama. Anything else you want to know?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 5, 2012)

Centermass said:


> Yep. It's a patch.


A long with your role as Chief Diversity Officer, I believe you should also be appointed as "Captain Obvious"


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> A long with your role as Chief Diversity Officer, I believe you should also be appointed as "Captain Obvious"


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 5, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Benning prior to invasion of Panama. Anything else you want to know?


 
Boot sizes and lace types.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

9, 13, 10.....550 cord, speed lace, speed lace


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 5, 2012)

You're a boot poser, I can tell from your lack of detailed analysis.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> You're a boot poser, I can tell from your lack of detailed analysis.



I bet he could tell you all about the frilly womens underwear they have on under the uniform though.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Guessing 198...3/4? Weren't Delta fond of those caps at the time? I'm only going by old Eagle Claw info there.


 
Earlier.  Delta, probably, or Blue Light.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Benning prior to invasion of Panama. Anything else you want to know?


 
Further north, about 1200 Klicks.

I thought you guys would like it, you know, with the hands in the pockets and all.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

Maine? I ment Ft Benning


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2012)

NG of some sort in the Petawawa FIBUA site?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2012)

About 1,200 Klicks north of Benning, Quantico, VA.  1978. 

When flipping through this thread I saw the Eagle Claw pics and the motivational poster about hands in the pockets.   ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2012)

Close enough. ;) That picture is as old as me but appears to be in better shape.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 8, 2012)

"What is it like to be an SF Soldier?"
"it's not really that big of a deal..." :-"


----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2012)

> A coalition force member maintains security during meeting with Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during meeting with Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during meeting with Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 










> A coalition force member speaks with an Afghan Local Police commander during a joint patrol near Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members watch as Afghan Local Policemen and villagers crowd around other coalition forces in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A boy sits near a coalition force member during a meeting between coalition forces and Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 








> A coalition force member maintains security during meeting with Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during meeting with Afghan Local Policemen in Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 








> A coalition force member maintains security during a joint patrol with Afghan Local Policemen near Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during a joint patrol with Afghan Local Policemen near Khost village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 2, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


[/quote]


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ravage

You need a hobby haha.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2012)

I have one :)


----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2012)

> A coalition force member maintains security while fellow coalition forces assist Afghan Local Police with record keeping to ensure proper employment for the ALP in Khost Village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 30, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members are assisting Afghan Local Police with record keeping to ensure proper employment for the ALP in Khost Village, Farah province, Afghanistan, Nov. 30, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 



[/quote]


----------



## dknob (Nov 6, 2012)

who the hell are these dudes?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would guess it's just some SF bubbas.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 6, 2012)

dknob said:


> who the hell are these dudes?





Brian1/75 said:


> I would guess it's just some SF bubbas.



I would venture to say Brian is correct, I'm about 90% sure I know two of the guys pictured above. They would prolly not be too stoke to know their pics are floating around the interwebz.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 6, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I would venture to say Brian is correct, I'm about 90% sure I know two of the guys pictured above. They would prolly not be too stoke to know their pics are floating around the interwebz being smashed off to by a plethora of grown men who like to play dress up.


 
I'm pretty sure they will be even less happy when they learn about that.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ravage said:


> "What is it like to be an SF Soldier?"
> "it's not really that big of a deal..." :-"


I live like 45 minutes away from Yakima


----------



## reed11b (Nov 7, 2012)

Chris16 said:


> I live like 45 minutes away from Yakima


I fucking hate YTC. Also none of my trips to YTC are near as awesome as that video and that makes me hate it even more.
Reed


----------



## Ves (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got back from a nice little YTC vacation.  Mmmm wind, rain, and brown.  I miss it already.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 10, 2012)

Dunno if these are SF or not, could be MARSOC though.







> Coalition force members conduct live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires a shoulder-fired multi-purpoe assault weapon-disposable during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member carries a M-3 recoilless rifle and ammunition during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members load a M-3 recoilless rifle during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires a M-3 recoilless rifle during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires his weapon during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires his M-4 carbine during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires his M-4 carbine during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members conduct live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member fires his M-4 carbine during live fire training on a base in Herat province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like both


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 15, 2012)

> One of the boys took this photo the other day.
> 
> "We set up on a town and kids came out collecting brush for the winter and compromised us... I went out to provide cover for the boys while we packed up and I snapped this..."
> 
> He said it was like watching death wait to land on someone: he called it a "death gargoyle". Thought it was interesting pic


 
From Team GROM


----------



## Squidward (Dec 5, 2012)

I thank the Swedes regularly for the Carl Gustav. Having the ability to air-burst 84mm projectiles out to 1200m is indispensable.


----------



## Worldweaver (Dec 5, 2012)

"you guys looked fucking sloppy taking that place down"

"shut the hell up...you're in AT"

"yeah, you see any tanks around here?"

...

"must be doing a pretty fucking good job then huh"


----------



## Ravage (Dec 5, 2012)

> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains talks with Afghan National Policemen during a meeting to talk about self sustainment for the ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains talks with Afghan National Policemen during a meeting to talk about self sustainment for the ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Coalition force members maintain security during a meeting Afghan Local Policemen and National Policemen to talk about self sustainment for the ALP and ANP in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 3, 2012. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot more SCARs in the various SOF pic threads- are M4s getting phased out?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> I'm seeing a lot more SCARs in the various SOF pic threads- are M4s getting phased out?


 
I wouldn't say phased out. Mostly the SCAR is just a good choice for guys looking to use 7.62 over 5.56 (never seen anyone using a SCAR in 5.56). You'll still see some guys using M14's and variations of the AR10, but those platforms find themselves more often in DMR/long gun roles (M14 EBR, SR25, M110). SCAR's have some issues with their stocks. They're a little bit easy to break; we've had two break in 3 months of use. However, there are a good many things I like about the SCAR. One of the big things being the charging handle (can be put on the left side/ acts as a forward assist). Still several guys use M4's. Just a matter of picking the right tool for the right job.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 6, 2012)

There was a time when SOF dudes had their backs turned to the camera on these pics. Now they're faces are in plain sight -- and they were taken just 3 days ago.

Begs the question: Will we see your faces on some of these "DoD released" photos anytime soon?


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 6, 2012)

Squidward said:


> I wouldn't say phased out. Mostly the SCAR is just a good choice for guys looking to use 7.62 over 5.56 (never seen anyone using a SCAR in 5.56). You'll still see some guys using M14's and variations of the AR10, but those platforms find themselves more often in DMR/long gun roles (M14 EBR, SR25, M110). SCAR's have some issues with their stocks. They're a little bit easy to break; we've had two break in 3 months of use. However, there are a good many things I like about the SCAR. One of the big things being the charging handle (can be put on the left side/ acts as a forward assist). Still several guys use M4's. Just a matter of picking the right tool for the right job.


Great explanation! I have trouble differentiating between the SCAR-H and the 5.56 version. I recall reading here and in an article about the SEALs using the SCAR that they dumped the light and kept the Heavy- like you said.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the reason not too many guys use the light is that it kind of comes down to an apples vs. oranges argument. There's just no quantum leap between the two. The heavy just fills the role for guys that want something in 7.62 that isn't as heavy as other options and is comfortable to clear with. Given the choice between a SCAR-L and an M4 I would choose the M4. It's a rifle I know and there's a ridiculous amount of after-market parts out there for it. That and I'm stubborn and lazy.


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Dec 7, 2012)

Squidward said:


> I think the reason not too many guys use the light is that it kind of comes down to an apples vs. oranges argument. There's just no quantum leap between the two. The heavy just fills the role for guys that want something in 7.62 that isn't as heavy as other options and is comfortable to clear with. Given the choice between a SCAR-L and an M4 I would choose the M4. It's a rifle I know and there's a ridiculous amount of after-market parts out there for it. That and I'm stubborn and lazy.


 
I second that, clearing rooms with a SCAR-L is basically going to the gym and doing a shoulder workout. You're a lot slower with it as well when the fatigue rolls in you get sloppy. It packs big punch and the full auto makes it very versatile as a support weapon and long distance weapon. However the M4 is much lighter and more compact, it's a grunt's gun


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 7, 2012)

I own a SCAR-L and have become quite partial to it actually. While the M4 will always have a special place for me, I will say this on the SCAR. The weight isn't great but not terrible, I didn't have to spend much more on it than I would buying a M4 and modifying it the way I wanted with collapsing sights and such, the free floating barrel is a plus, and the internal operating system isn't as complicated and is based of that of the AK so is more reliable. Hell after firing hundreds of rounds down range never had a jam, failure to fire, and little carbon build up after range time. No gun is gonna be the end all be all, but I'm happy with my SCAR-L.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 7, 2012)

That's cool man. Like I said before one of my only issues with the SCAR is the stock. It is no secret a DI AR will run dirtier, but keeping the prom queen happy will keep it running. In this case, as it is with all things, it comes down to shooter's preference. In my mind as long as the desired end-state is achieved all is well in the world.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 8, 2012)

> A coalition force members conduct a security patrol in order to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Afghan National Police talk with a coalition force member during an Afghan led security patrol in order to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member sits in a light tactical all-terrain vehicle during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a security patrol led by Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security after a controlled detonation during a security patrol led by Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a security patrol led by Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a security patrol led by Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012 (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member talks with a villager during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Coalition force members engage insurgents during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police in order to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Coalition force members engage insurgents during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police in order to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 8, 2012)

> A coalition force mine-resistant ambush-protected all-terrain vehicle during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police in order to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member sits in a light tactical all-terrain vehicle during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member talks with villagers during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains communication during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member shakes hands with an Afghan National Policeman during an Afghan led security patrol to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)








> A coalition force member maintains security during an Afghan led security patrol with Afghan National Police to deny enemy freedom of movement in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 7, 2012 (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

All those antenna's in the front look real annoying. I'm surprised they haven't procured those antenna relocator-things.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 8, 2012)

What are those new sights I'm seeing on the M4's these days? Don't recognize em. Deff digging the remote controlled .50 on the MRAP, great way to travel in style, see the sites, and kill a jihadi from the comfort of your own truck COD style!


----------



## BillyC1636 (Dec 8, 2012)

ELCAN SpecterDR


----------



## Ravage (Dec 8, 2012)

Specrter DR ?


----------



## Worldweaver (Dec 8, 2012)

Ravage, that list is a little outdated, the Specter isn't on it.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, looked it up, can see why it's becoming popular! Damn it I need a lottery win to get that and a few other toys for my rifle.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 8, 2012)

This should cover it:


----------



## Squidward (Dec 8, 2012)

According to our echo's the antenna relocating cables have a tendency to break at the connector, so we have our long whips attached directly to our radios in the front of our kit. >90% of the time I can keep it bent out of the way. Sometimes I have to re-bend it, but it is nice to be able to quickly extend your antenna for better range if you have to. With a different mission and less distance from American to American I wouldn't be against relocating.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting. I never had heard of that issue before.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Interesting. I never had heard of that issue before.


 
Only like 1% of me is a commo guy. If it goes beyond filling, switching channels, or volume I humbly default to their professional opinion. Which usually sounds something like, "Hey _________ why the F--- isn't this POS working?"


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess my main concern with having it out front would be it getting caught on things, especially when clearing a building, as well as damaging the radio or whip when going to the prone/IMT'ing.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine's more on the side of my kit than right in front (like at the 10-11 o clock position where side armor would go), so I haven't had much problem damaging it yet. I usually keep the antenna somewhat flush to my body using the cable that goes from my PTT to the radio to hold it down. Though I haven't done any real IMT'ing with that setup. If it comes to that I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

That makes sense, I guess I still had the picture from above stuck in my head. If it's on the side, then that alleviates both issues that I presented. And considering your an 18D and probably have more important shit on your back, there probably isn't a lot of places to even put a whip back there.

It's been almost 3 years since I have even touched an MBITR so don't take anything I say too seriously


----------



## Squidward (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a regular guy here. Considering the source I wouldn't discount your radio knowledge so quickly. I became a big fan of the fanny pack aid-bag recently. Usually have a ruck sack to contend with, and I wanted to avoid having to induce a ruck-splosion if I needed to get at my stuff.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 9, 2012)

Squidward said:


> Only like 1% of me is a commo guy. If it goes beyond filling, switching channels, or volume I humbly default to their professional opinion. Which usually sounds something like, "Hey _________ why the F--- isn't this POS working?"


 
Hello 0 this is 1/0 send erf & emroll...over..


----------



## dknob (Dec 9, 2012)

man those SF guys look way too clean in those pics.

What are they modeling?


I gotta tell you man, back when it was hard our radios weighed double what they do now.. 117F on your back with some batteries? No thank you. These kiddos with their 117G that can fit in their pocket don't know how easy they have it. And what's with these new helmets? You haven't suffered unless you've worn a MICH with Peltors or Sordins on an objective for 8 hours as they tried squeezing your brain through your nostrils. Oh the good old days.

Haha I'm just kidding... but not really


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sordins with a MICH.... F that. so hard. I never want to experience that again. I thought I was doing something wrong when I was a new guy it hurt so bad.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2012)

> A sniper prepares to lay down suppressive fire while his teammate moves to cover behind the next vehicle during the U.S. Army Special Operations Command Sniper Competition at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 6. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Jeffrey Moore)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2012)

Wirdo sidearm holster.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Wirdo sidearm holster.


 
That's weirdo quick release sidearm holster..


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2012)

Courtesy of vor33 from MPnet







> A coalition force member maintains security on the outskirts of a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member prepares for a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member leads fellow troops off base for a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security on the outskirts of a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security on the outskirts of a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security on the outskirts of a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security on the outskirts of a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members patrol through a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security in a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> Coalition force members drive a light-tactical all-terrain vehicle through a village during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force maintains security during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member stands outside a villager's compound during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 






> A coalition force member maintains security during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


 





> A coalition force member maintains security during a presence patrol in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 9, 2012. Coalition forces were conducting a patrol to assess the Afghan Local Police in the village. Afghan Local Police complement counterinsurgency efforts by assisting and supporting rural areas with limited Afghan National Security Forces presence, in order to enable conditions for improved security, governance and development. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## Squidward (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Wirdo sidearm holster.


 
More jealous of homeboy's OBR than anything.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2012)

I want a Ranger or RZR with an MG mount.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice paint job on that Oakley dude's helmet.

What are those white rounds on the last pic?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably parachute flares for the 203


----------



## Etype (Dec 11, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I want a Ranger or RZR with an MG mount.


No you don't.

You don't want to be trying to fight off an unarmored vehicle. The preferred method is to get the hell off of the vehicle when you are in contact. That's why most dudes just put the MGs in the back.



TheSiatonist said:


> Nice paint job on that Oakley dude's helmet.
> 
> What are those white rounds on the last pic?


Once upon a time, I was on a team with that guy- back when those sunglasses were new.

They are either white star clusters or white parachute flares.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Is it just me or does that MG look like it has a polymer frame?    I'm referring to the greenish color to it... (or maybe it's just the paint)


----------



## Etype (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it just me or does that MG look like it has a polymer frame?  I'm referring to the greenish color to it... (or maybe it's just the paint)


It's a titanium frame- it's an M240L.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2012)

Etype said:


> It's a titanium frame- it's an M240L.


 
That should appear in a recruiting commercial:

Join the Special Forces, travel to exotic lands, jump from airplanes, rip the tags from mattresses, and fire a titanium machine gun from a 4-wheeler.

Hi kids, I'm Etype. All of your friends, maybe even you, who skipped the ASVAB to smoke dope because the Army's "for suckers"? While you were selling cellphones at a kiosk in the mall I was driving a God damned 4 wheeler with a titanium machine gun. Titanium. I know you slept through chemistry in school, but trust me: a titanium machine gun is badass, almost as badass as that blowjob your mom gave me in Home Ec. I'm a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant and you? If you lose any Contacts migrating to my new phone I'll kill you! Just kidding, but I'll totally tap your sister in the ass now that she's 18. Seriously. De Oppresso Liber...that Latin for Your Mom gave me a blow job in Home Ec.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> That should appear in a recruiting commercial:
> 
> Join the Special Forces, travel to exotic lands, jump from airplanes, rip the tags from mattresses, and fire a titanium machine gun from a 4-wheeler.
> 
> Hi kids, I'm Etype. All of your friends, maybe even you, who skipped the ASVAB to smoke dope because the Army's "for suckers"? While you were selling cellphones at a kiosk in the mall I was driving a God damned 4 wheeler with a titanium machine gun. Titanium. I know you slept through chemistry in school, but trust me: a titanium machine gun is badass, almost as badass as that blowjob your mom gave me in Home Ec. I'm a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant and you? If you lose any Contacts migrating to my new phone I'll kill you! Just kidding, but I'll totally tap your sister in the ass now that she's 18. Seriously. De Oppresso Liber...that Latin for Your Mom gave me a blow job in Home Ec.


You need to submit this to AFT!


----------



## Etype (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling,

Don't forget the part about how I don't have a college degree yet manage to pull in double what he does.

Oh, and how I live his three craziest weekends ever, every Friday night- and I do it on tax payer dollars... in a foreign country.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2012)

Etype said:


> Freefalling,
> 
> Don't forget the part about how I don't have a college degree yet manage to pull in double what he does.
> 
> Oh, and how I live his three craziest weekends ever, every Friday night- and I do it on tax payer dollars... in a foreign country.


 
My apologies for the oversight, I shall correct this in version 2.0 Please don't kill me. Or have sex with my mom. Again.


----------



## Worldweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> That should appear in a recruiting commercial:
> 
> a titanium machine gun is badass, almost as badass as that blowjob your mom gave me in Home Ec. I'm a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant and you? If you lose any Contacts migrating to my new phone I'll kill you! Just kidding, but I'll totally tap your sister in the ass now that she's 18. Seriously. De Oppresso Liber...that Latin for Your Mom gave me a blow job in Home Ec.


 
My Mom never gave you a blow job!!  Take that back... Dorothy ManTooth is a Saint!!


----------



## Brill (Dec 13, 2012)

Etype said:


> No you don't.
> 
> You don't want to be trying to fight off an unarmored vehicle. The preferred method is to get the hell off of the vehicle when you are in contact.


 
Exactly!  I was in that very situation just the other day on a Razr: while reloading a new can, I realized "Hmm, perhaps I do not want to be this exposed in the middle of the kill zone." and then grabbed my rifle and sought cover behind a GMV.  A short time later they opened up again so it was probably a good move on my part.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 20, 2012)

A very interesting photo. Think it's circa 2004-ish.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 20, 2012)

The man to the far left is MSgt. Don Hollenbaugh pretty sure. I remember reading about what he did during OIF.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Squidward said:


> According to our echo's the antenna relocating cables have a tendency to break at the connector, so we have our long whips attached directly to our radios in the front of our kit. >90% of the time I can keep it bent out of the way. Sometimes I have to re-bend it, but it is nice to be able to quickly extend your antenna for better range if you have to. With a different mission and less distance from American to American I wouldn't be against relocating.


 
I never had that issue with the cables I build... Soldering the connections and multiple layers of heat shrink in the right place solves 99% of the problem. Getting your team not to use the cable as a carry handle is a whole different story.

SBG sends


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Etype said:


> No you don't.
> 
> You don't want to be trying to fight off an unarmored vehicle. The preferred method is to get the hell off of the vehicle when you are in contact. That's why most dudes just put the MGs in the back.
> 
> ...


 
I promise you when you make contact, the last place you'll want to be is on that Razr. You will UN-ass that thing like a ninja and seek proper cover.

Ask me how I know...

SBG sends


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 20, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> I promise you when you make contact, the last place you'll want to be is on that Razr. You will UN-ass that thing like a ninja and seek proper cover.
> 
> Ask me how I know...


 
How do you know?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 20, 2012)

^^LOL!

Interesting pic. Thank you for sharing, Ravage.


----------



## AngelsSix (Dec 20, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> I promise you when you make contact, the last place you'll want to be is on that Razr. You will UN-ass that thing like a ninja and seek proper cover.
> 
> Ask me how I know...
> 
> SBG sends


 
I like you and I don't even know you....

Deathy McDeath:


> How do you know?


LOL.​


----------



## Karoshi (Dec 21, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Wirdo sidearm holster.


 
G-Code SOC RTI, modular holster because the bottom cowl can be swapped out (light equipped vs no light). I love their holsters, had a friend lend me one for usage in Afghanistan and the RTI wheel system is awesome. Works with Safariland and the shitty Serpa line if you get RTI adapters.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 24, 2012)

source


----------



## Ravage (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't you guys have Christmas in the Philipines?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 25, 2012)

SF at the KASOTC Urban Area:


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats some really good gun handling


----------



## Ravage (Dec 25, 2012)

No gloves eighter. Wouldn't the gun heat up a bit after this run?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ravage said:


> No gloves eighter. Wouldn't the gun heat up a bit after this run?



If you're a pussy.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 26, 2012)

Roger that


----------



## Queeg (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn, he was double tapping like a boss.  Kinda hard for me to tell, but what pistol was he rocking?


----------



## Red Ryder (Dec 26, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Damn, he was double tapping like a boss. Kinda hard for me to tell, but what pistol was he rocking?


Looks like some kind of 1911.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 29, 2012)

OpsCore helmet is becoming the next big thing in high-speed fasion


----------



## Ravage (Dec 29, 2012)

Aircrews? As in crewchiefs, loadmasters etc?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 29, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> If you're a pussy.


 
Isn't that what the rails are for, dispensation of the heat?  We don't have rails on our AUG's so we use the forward grip to control the gun.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 29, 2012)

Shoot I'd buy stock in Opscore. Comfortable and easy to adjust. Even has rails on it, and we all know rails are the deciding factor in tactical proficiency.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 29, 2012)

Squidward said:


> Shoot I'd buy stock in Opscore. Comfortable and easy to adjust. Even has rails on it, and we all know rails are the deciding factor in tactical proficiency.


Don't forget Velcro as well.  Without Velcro, nothing can get done.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 29, 2012)

When you're right you're right. How could I forget?


----------



## pardus (Dec 29, 2012)

Irish said:


> Isn't that what the rails are for, dispensation of the heat? We don't have rails on our AUG's so we use the forward grip to control the gun.


 
The rails are for bolting crap onto, lights, lasers etc... They also work as a heat shield. I'm not sure if they are designed for heat issues or not.

That was one thing I really disliked about the Steyr, I never liked shooting with the forward grip down but it was a little dodgy if you didn't.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 29, 2012)

I actually heard that if you get an optics extension for the side rails of the Ops Core, that you can mount either a scope or EoTech in order to reduce the weight of your rifle.  BZOing is probably a pain though hahaha.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 29, 2012)

pardus said:


> The rails are for bolting crap onto, lights, lasers etc... They also work as a heat shield. I'm not sure if they are designed for heat issues or not.
> 
> That was one thing I really disliked about the Steyr, I never liked shooting with the forward grip down but it was a little dodgy if you didn't.


 
I also use the the outside of the trigger guard.. also works well for me..


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> I actually heard that if you get an optics extension for the side rails of the Ops Core, that you can mount either a scope or EoTech in order to reduce the weight of your rifle. BZOing is probably a pain though hahaha.


 
Why don't I have this yet? I always knew there was something missing.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2012)

Squidward said:


> Why don't I have this yet? I always knew there was something missing.


 
Your unit has them, but all of the supply guys and vehicle mechanics in Support Company are "using" them.


----------



## Future_Leader (Dec 30, 2012)

Photo 13 and 15 looks like the guy on the cover of the Medal of Honor games...js


----------



## Brian1/75 (Dec 31, 2012)

Squidward said:


> When you're right you're right. How could I forget?


And everything is more highspeed with fastex clips.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2013)

What I can't understand is why Opscore helmets don't come with MOLLE loops. What am I going to do if I want to put an extra magazine on my helmet?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, MOLLE is so 2001. There's war bungees and tacos for that now. 

Besides, is there still room? LOL


----------



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2013)

Shades for NODs?


----------



## Queeg (Jan 1, 2013)

Eyepro for eyes.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2013)

War bungees and tacos? I guess I'm behind the times man. Going to have to hit google in a bit. Lot of stuff on that helmet I've never seen before. I've got a minor mohawk with a counter-weight and strobe, but that's as far as I go. 

The  best story I ever heard in reference to buying gear was the following:

Backstory - was told this story by cadre while being JMPI'd during the course after MOS phase. I and some others were some of the last guys to get issued the old kevlars with the bunny ears and sweat bands (the PASGT maybe?). Cadre saw it and laughed. Then said this, " One of our guys went to a shooting school in Ireland a year or so back. When he got there he started pumping the instructor for information on what he thought were the best accessories (foregrips, lights, sights, etc) to get for an M4. The instructor replied simply, 'You'll use what God gave you, boy.'"

Was some of the best advice I ever received. It doesn't have to be pretty, it just has to work.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2013)

While I understand the functionality, I love our race to reduce the weight and size of everything only to add more stuff to it.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 1, 2013)

That's pretty much the history of load carriage systems, isn't it?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 1, 2013)

PaulD said:


> Eyepro for eyes.


 
I had a couple pairs (clear and tinted) of these in Astan and were wearing them when I got blown up - had I been wearing oakleys, etc I may have lost my vision but thanks to them sitting so close to my face all I suffered was abrasions to the area around them.  Sooo they get a two thumbs up from me.

Crip


----------



## Queeg (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, glad to hear they worked out for you.  I hope Smith Optics is working on a solution for Rx eyeglass wearers like me.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2013)

Photos courtesy of vor033 from MPnet




































































> A coalition force member waits to fire the Mark 44 minigun during live fire training on a base in Farah province, Afghanistan, Dec. 29, 2012. The coalition forces conducting the training are deployed to train and mentor Afghan National Security Forces in their area of operations. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations, with coalition forces as mentors, to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## goon175 (Jan 1, 2013)

awesome pictures of the mini gun


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 1, 2013)

For all of you guys enamored with the Ops-Core helmet may I suggest looking at the Crye helmet as well/instead.  

The TBI foundation here at Walter-Reed has been conducting a study of late using the Ops-Core, ACH, and the Crye helmet and from my understanding the retained pressures are significantly decreased in the Crye as opposed to the other two.  I do not have the data available to me at this time due to the study not being concluded.  However I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon with a representative from the foundation about the helmets as well as the Blast Gauge and will update this as I know more/have data.

Crip


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 2, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> For all of you guys enamored with the Ops-Core helmet may I suggest looking at the Crye helmet as well/instead.
> 
> The TBI foundation here at Walter-Reed has been conducting a study of late using the Ops-Core, ACH, and the Crye helmet and from my understanding the retained pressures are significantly decreased in the Crye as opposed to the other two. I do not have the data available to me at this time due to the study not being concluded. However I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon with a representative from the foundation about the helmets as well as the Blast Gauge and will update this as I know more/have data.
> 
> Crip


 

I found some info online..http://tnvc.com/shop/crye-precision-airframe-ballistic-helmet/










The Crye Precision AirFrame Ballistic Helmet shatters current ballistic helmet paradigms. Its radical design displays some truly innovative engineering while providing the operator impressive weight-savings, higher ballistic protection levels, increased modularity, and incredible comfort. Developed for special operations units, the AirFrame was mandated with dramatically reducing head-borne weight while exceeding the ACH Frag Threat Rating. In fact, a fully assembled AirFrame Ballistic Helmet weighs a whole 20% less than a standard ACH/MICH TC2002 while exceeding its frag threat by an average of 20%.
Ballistic helmet weight savings are extremely important to the operator. Anyone who has ever spent time in the field knows that added weight is a Warfighter’s worst enemy. Warfighters are currently so burdened with armor and mission essential gear that they are often smoked 20 minutes after leaving the wire. This amount of fatigue severely affects their ability to maintain situational awareness and poses a direct threat to their survivability on the battlefield. Crye Precision is one of the most innovative gear designers in the world. They are responsible for the creation of Multicam, the ubiquitous Combat Shirt and Combat Pant, as well as most of the armor and load carriage gear used by Tier1 Special Operations Forces. Their AirFrame Ballistic Helmet is one the latest “outside the box” designs to hit the market.
The AirFrame features a unique overlapping shell design that creates an integrated vent, providing passive cooling while reducing the damaging effects of explosive blast waves. The dual shells also allow the helmet to be assembled from shallower-drawn material in the mold. This allows the shell to maintain constant thickness ballistic integrity throughout. The AirFrame is utilizes the excellent Ops Core H-Nape Head-Loc chinstrap system and Team Wendy pads. It is compatible with a host of up-armored accessories that increase the ballistic coverage. It can be ordered as a kit with polymer side rails that allow for the addition of a host of other accessories, further increasing the AirFrame’s versatility. And of course, it is compatible with common ear pro systems.
The AirFrame is currently being issued to Tier1 Special Operations Forces and has seen extensive action down range. Its awesome features combined with its increased ballistic coverage and weight savings make it ideal for the lightfighter. Did we mention the comfort? The AirFrame is one of the most comfortable ballistic helmets to wear over extended periods. Crye Precision certainly cracked the code on this one! All AirFrame Helmets we sell come pre-drilled for 3-hole NVG Shrouds.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.cryeprecision.com/P-HLMM0106LG0/Airframe™-Helmet

I guess if the Army buys 'em in bulk there's a discount?  :)


----------



## digrar (Jan 3, 2013)

Irish said:


> pardus said:
> 
> 
> > That was one thing I really disliked about the Steyr, I never liked shooting with the forward grip down but it was a little dodgy if you didn't.
> ...


 
That's how I shot/patrolled with it, the only time I had the foregrip down was on parade or in the armoury.




surgicalcric said:


> However I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon with a representative from the foundation about the helmets as well as the Blast Gauge and will update this as I know more/have data.
> 
> Crip


 
Has there been a formal AAR of your PPE and how it dealt with the incident, is that something they do with everyone who sustains serious injury? In my current industry we do an ICAM investigation after every major incident and the effectiveness of the controls put in place to prevent injury would be one of the main parts of the investigation.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 3, 2013)

digrar said:


> ...Has there been a formal AAR of your PPE and how it dealt with the incident, is that something they do with everyone who sustains serious injury? In my current industry we do an ICAM investigation after every major incident and the effectiveness of the controls put in place to prevent injury would be one of the main parts of the investigation.


 
Not a formal AAR but my Team Sergeant and the Sr Bravo went through everything and my plates have been trashed.  My MSA 2001 helmet, Smith Optics eyepro, TYR Tactical plate carrier and Mayflower Recce (417) chest rig survived virtually unscathed except for a couple scratches.  My aidbag survived pretty well but took some small fragmentation holes to the bottom, the MK-13 which was shoulder strapped under my aidbag survived but my 16" Recce battle rifle didnt fair well at all: the barrel is bent, the Troy slick fore-rail is mangled at the distal end, the LA-5 was destroyed, and my IOR Valdada 1-10x has a cracked objective lens but the PMAG in the well and the lower itself managed to come out okay. 

However, the SOF-T(w) TQ that was mounted on the left side of my chest rig failed (windless snapped) when it was applied to my proximal femur/inguinal crease.   

Crip


----------



## digrar (Jan 3, 2013)

> However, the SOF-T(w) TQ that was mounted on the left side of my chest rig failed (windless snapped) when it was applied to my proximal femur/inguinal crease.



I don't imagine the warranty will cover that one... "You did what to it before using it?"


We've got an internal organisation called diggerworks who are led by a Colonel who recently was an Infantry Battalion CO. Their brief is to provide a proactive and responsive service of identifying soldier combat systems. Uniform, PPE, load carrying systems, hydration systems, rations etc etc. I'm hoping part of the proactive response is that they're formally looking at what is working and what isn't after serious incidents.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 9, 2013)

Squidward said:


> War bungees and tacos? I guess I'm behind the times man. Going to have to hit google in a bit. Lot of stuff on that helmet I've never seen before. I've got a minor mohawk with a counter-weight and strobe, but that's as far as I go.
> 
> The  best story I ever heard in reference to buying gear was the following:
> 
> ...



Alas, being the poor bastards that we are, we're never given enough money to bring in pretty bits of kit, even our SOF lads can't go full retard with spending money. Making do with what you're given is something we've gotten a little too used to.

One day though, we'll be pretty as shit.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 9, 2013)

Squidward said:


> War bungees and tacos? I guess I'm behind the times man. Going to have to hit google in a bit. Lot of stuff on that helmet I've never seen before. I've got a minor mohawk with a counter-weight and strobe, but that's as far as I go.
> 
> The best story I ever heard in reference to buying gear was the following:
> 
> ...


 

Saw them Guys on the range with our Guys.. Rocking 417's suppressed.. I was on the a joining range and all we heard was the subsonic wosh's lol


----------



## Poccington (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw them being introduced to the wonderful tradition that is Elevensies haha!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 9, 2013)

Poccington said:


> I saw them being introduced to the wonderful tradition that is Elevensies haha!


 

Whaaa1!!  no Elevenses in the US D'army !!  Heathens!!


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 9, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> For all of you guys enamored with the Ops-Core helmet may I suggest looking at the Crye helmet as well/instead.
> 
> The TBI foundation here at Walter-Reed has been conducting a study of late using the Ops-Core, ACH, and the Crye helmet and from my understanding the retained pressures are significantly decreased in the Crye as opposed to the other two. I do not have the data available to me at this time due to the study not being concluded. However I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon with a representative from the foundation about the helmets as well as the Blast Gauge and will update this as I know more/have data.
> 
> Crip


 
Would also like to know if there is a decrease between the ACH and the Ops-Core as well, similar to the reduction due to design changes between the ACH and PASGT.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't you wish every op had cool rock music?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Don't you wish every op had cool rock music?


Yours didn't?!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my own band following me like in "I gonna get you sucka"...

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2013)

> FAYETTEVILLE, N.C. – Leadership representing each Special Forces Group stand in front of Special Forces Qualification Course graduates during the regimental toast, part of the graduation ceremony at the Crown Coliseum in Fayetteville, N.C. on Jan. 10, 2013. (Photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Daniel A. Carter)


 
Congratulations to all new members of the Special Forces Brotherhood!


----------



## AngelsSix (Jan 11, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Congratulations to all new members of the Special Forces Brotherhood!


 
Congratualtions!!


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Your unit has them, but all of the supply guys and vehicle mechanics in Support Company are "using" them.


 
I just spit water all over my room when I read that.  Truer words have never been spoken.

I mounted my PEQ-5 on my Ops-Core so now where ever I look, my laser AND my Contour are right on target.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 13, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Yours didn't?!


Guess my ops weren't nearly cool enough


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Guess my ops weren't nearly cool enough


I guess my Ops are just blacker haha.  Maybe try some black spray paint on yours!


----------



## gavin (Jan 18, 2013)

we can only dream of getting those helmets, as well as the gun on the turret


----------



## Ravage (Jan 26, 2013)

Photos courtesy of vor033 from MPnet







> A coalition force maintains security with Afghan National Security Force members in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting ANSF with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member prepares to leave an Afghan Local Police compound in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member talks with children during a visit from a district governor in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A mine-resistant, ambush-protected all-terrain vehicle parked outside of an Afghan Local Police compound in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Children crowd around a coalition force member maintaining security in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Children crowd around a coalition force member maintaining security in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Coalition force member maintain security during a meeting in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting Afghan National Security Forces with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member talks with Afghan National Security Force members in Farah province, Afghanistan, Jan. 24, 2013. Coalition forces were assisting ANSF with security to allow a district governor to provide hero payments to family members of Afghan Local Police, who were killed in action. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that a donkey?


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Photos courtesy of vor033 from MPnet


 
Why are the Marines taking photos of soldiers?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Is that a donkey?


No


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Why are the Marines taking photos of soldiers?


 
So we can salivate and day dream about having gear that nice.....short of buying it ourselves or being Recon/MARSOC, the average Marine grunt isn't gonna get or see shiny combat toys like theirs. Its a cruel world sometimes....


----------



## AngelsSix (Jan 26, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> I guess my Ops are just blacker haha. Maybe try some black spray paint on yours!


Ah, yes...but did you also have _velcro?   _


----------



## digrar (Jan 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Why are the Marines taking photos of soldiers?


 
Don't know if he's a Marine, but he's a photo finding guru.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 26, 2013)

Hyperlinks on dvidshub.net


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2013)

Sigh....

If the photos were taken by a Marine Sgt, how do we know they are Army SOF?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 26, 2013)

Totally anecdotal, Free, but all the MARSOC guys I saw during my summer Afghan vacation this year wore the upgraded old style woodland cammies. Granted, I didn't see a whole lot of them, but they had a compound near-ish ours and thats all I ever saw them wear.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> ...all the MARSOC guys I saw during my summer Afghan vacation this year wore the upgraded old style woodland cammies....


Like these?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 27, 2013)

SOTF-WEST has been run by Marines for the past few years. There's been some SF teams that work under them. Marine SOTF = Marine support = Marine COMCAM.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 27, 2013)

Makes sense


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 3, 2013)

> An Afghan and coalition security force arrested Haqqani weapons supplier during an operation in Pul-e 'Alam, Logar province, Afghanistan, Aug. 28, 2012. The detained weapons supplier acquires weapons and improvised explosive devices for Haqqani fighters in Logar. In the days leading to his arrest, the weapons supplier was providing weapons and equipment to Haqqani fighters for an upcoming attack. The security force also detained one suspected insurgent and seized an assault rifle and ammunition as a result of the operation.  source


----------



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2013)

Racing Kittys demoic EOD friends ?


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice pics you got there Siatonist.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2013)

Heh.....


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 4, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


>


 

Whats with all the flags on the outside?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 4, 2013)

They could just be really patriotic.


----------



## Karoshi (Mar 4, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Whats with all the flags on the outside?


 
I was wondering that myself, thought it might be in the event someone pays the ultimate price you use a flag carried by one of your brothers for the ramp ceremony and return flight home to loved ones.


----------



## pardus (Mar 4, 2013)

My guess was for a display gift of "This flag was carried on a combat patrol in OEF, blah blah".
I have one that a guy took on a mission in his F16 over there, pretty cool.


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The way i see it, its a countermeasure. No need to expound further for OPSEC reasons.


----------



## dknob (Mar 4, 2013)

The guys with the cutoff sleeves look like batt boys, but they can't be batt boys because a SGM would be having a heart attack if they saw that.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 5, 2013)

In some places it's SOP to use flags in lieu of VS-17 panels for marking friendly positions during the day. Some guys carry them for a "This Flag Was In Combat on ___ date in _____place" gift. I know of one guy that carries one between his plate and his body for good luck. Could be any number of things.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Mar 5, 2013)

I would venture to say it's definitely a gift and serves no tactical purpose. Our guys did it all the time. I'm not sure who those guys are though. Definitely not Batt Boys. I don't know what other SOF do, but we have to turn those Cryes back in. I honestly don't understand why sleeve cutting got so popular other than to do something the conventional folk can't.


----------



## Karoshi (Mar 5, 2013)

Brian1/75 said:


> I would venture to say it's definitely a gift and serves no tactical purpose. Our guys did it all the time. I'm not sure who those guys are though. Definitely not Batt Boys. I don't know what other SOF do, but we have to turn those Cryes back in. I honestly don't understand why sleeve cutting got so popular other than to do something the conventional folk can't.


 
It's like taking the whole "you can't roll your sleeves" thing and cranking it up to 11.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 5, 2013)

Squidward said:


> In some places it's SOP to use flags in lieu of VS-17 panels for marking friendly positions during the day. .


 
I remember seeing some photos of the SAS in the Gulf War doing it, too, so it's probably not a new thing.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 5, 2013)

There are old shots of the SAS in Italy during WW2. Same thing.


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2013)

Ravage said:


> There are old shots of the SAS in Italy during WW2. Same thing.


 
It was pretty common practice during WWII by all sides.


----------



## MJ_69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ravage, where did you get this photo?? Cheers... MJ_69






[/quote]


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2013)

Found it on some shooting instructors web page.


----------



## MJ_69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Found it on some shooting instructors web page.


 
Is it still there and how can I find it? I ask because I am in the photo!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh snap. I'll look for it and give you the infos.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 20, 2013)

April 14 CBS wil run a special about the 7th Legion on 60 Minutes. Just a heads up


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 20, 2013)

Ravage said:


> April 14 CBS wil run a special about the 7th Legion on 60 Minutes. Just a heads up


 
There is no such thing as the 7th Legion; its 7th Group.  The only Group who refers to themselves with Legion is 5th SFG(A).

And the 60 minutes episode is just another chance for Lara Logan to flaunt her tits to make up for a pathetic attitude in hopes that she will win some favor with SF guys.  Fuck that bitch!!!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 20, 2013)

Roger, thank you for corecting me.
After the last 60 minutes stint with an ODA, I thought it would be the last time she would be invited near you guys.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 20, 2013)

Another 7th group team with Lara Logan?


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 20, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> There is no such thing as the 7th Legion; its 7th Group. The only Group who refers to themselves with Legion is 5th SFG(A).
> 
> And the 60 minutes episode is just another chance for Lara Logan to flaunt her tits to make up for a pathetic attitude in hopes that she will win some favor with SF guys. Fuck that bitch!!!


 
If I may ask- what was the issue with her last piece? I've only seen a 5 minute clip from youtube (can't find the whole thing). Was there a lot of BS going on with her and the crew behind the scenes?


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 21, 2013)

The pics on Facebook show Laura is interviewing SFC Chris Corbin.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152665157100046.1073741829.240877480045&type=1

I found this story on him and found it very inspirational and thought others here would like it.
http://www.9linellc.com/wits/WITS_2012_June_ChrisCorbin.htm


----------



## dknob (Mar 21, 2013)

So many eskimo brothers within SF


----------



## dknob (Mar 21, 2013)

early OIF CAG photo


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lara Logan got fat.


----------



## Soldado (Mar 21, 2013)

> A French newspaper shows Rangers from 1st Platoon, A Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment in Corsica, France during a deployment to train with the French Foreign Legion in March 1993. Included in this photo are Command Sgt. Maj. (Ret.) Michael T. Hall (3rd Ranger from the right) and Sgt. 1st. Class (Ret.) Matt Larsen (3rd Ranger up on the left and wearing glasses).
> 
> This article was provided courtesy of former 1/75 Ranger Josh Kwiatkowski.
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


 
Source: The 75th Ranger Regiment


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Lara Logan got fat.


 
And she'd still get the good news..lol


----------



## dknob (Mar 22, 2013)

I still can't get over these EOD guys walking around cool looking and shit


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 22, 2013)

dknob said:


> I still can't get over these EOD guys walking around cool looking and shit


 
Everyone has a "Cool, look-at-me" patch now:  EOD, MEDIC, CBRN, MP, etc...


----------



## goon175 (Mar 22, 2013)

I personally just liked to pin a laminated copy of my ERB to my chest and velcro another copy to my helmet. Cleared up any confusion on what I was and was not capable of.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 22, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Everyone has a "Cool, look-at-me" patch now: EOD, MEDIC, CBRN, MP, etc...


Lies; where is my "sniper" tab? 
Reed


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 24, 2013)

'Bangs clipped to mags. Interesting.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 24, 2013)

not sure I follow the logic on that one...


----------



## Ravage (Mar 24, 2013)

Early aimpoints?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 24, 2013)

has anyone seen that documentary?  The battle for the black sea with Paul Howe

http://www.panteaoproductions.com/products/battle-black-sea


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 24, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> 'Bangs clipped to mags. Interesting.


Why are there knees blacked out?


----------



## Dame (Mar 24, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Why are there knees blacked out?


Go get your reading glasses PB.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 24, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Why are there knees blacked out?


Interesting.
GAU-5s?


----------



## MJ_69 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Early aimpoints?


 
Those were the Aimpoint 5000's....


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 24, 2013)

75th’s Regimental Reconnaissance Company (RRC/RRD)












http://sofrep.com/18071/rare-75th-rrd-recruiting-material/#!prettyPhoto[post_content]/0/


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 24, 2013)

To the Laura Logan interview:





That dog is up to something


----------



## policemedic (Mar 24, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> has anyone seen that documentary? The battle for the black sea with Paul Howe
> 
> http://www.panteaoproductions.com/products/battle-black-sea


 
Yes.  I thought it was an interesting and informative discussion of the event from the CAG point of view.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> That dog is up to something


 
He's looking at his handler with the "You want me to bite this fake bitch in the ass or what?" face.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 25, 2013)

> Coalition force members fire a Carl Gustav Recoilless rifle system on a range during training in Washer district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 23, 2013. Coalition force members review their weapons handling and firing techniques to increase safety, accuracy, and familiarity with the weapon system


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the Carl G, probably my all time fave for blowing up shit.


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 26, 2013)

That thing was a game changer on my last deployment. Taliban didn't really want to play when that bad boy would show up.


----------



## Tracer112 (Mar 26, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Yes. I thought it was an interesting and informative discussion of the event from the CAG point of view.


 
Paul made it clear that the video was of his point of view, and did not represent that of CAG.  He even mentioned severing some ties he had so they would not get catagorized with his view. 

But, yes a very informative and no holds barred look from a POV from someone there.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 26, 2013)

Tracer112 said:


> Paul made it clear that the video was of his point of view, and did not represent that of CAG.  He even mentioned severing some ties he had so they would not get catagorized with his view.
> 
> But, yes a very informative and no holds barred look from a POV from someone there.



True. He wasn't speaking for CAG and wasn't representing them. But to me, Paul was a CAG team leader so his point of view on the events is arguably a CAG point of view in the same way that Matt Eversmann's opinion is a Ranger opinion. 

Semantics aside, I was surprised to learn why he left CAG and to see, as you said, the lengths he went to by cutting ties with CAG alumni to tell his story.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 29, 2013)

Panama, I think (?)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2013)

10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) instructors posing for a group photo in Polish SOF unit AGAT barracks in Gliwice.
AGATs personel recently graduated from basic combat trainig cycle, which concluded the creation of the units 1st Combat Team.
AGAT is intended to reach full combat capacity by 2016 - with the creation of three Combat Teams





Download HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2013)

Awsome old-school vid of SF mentoring Royal Thai Army Soldiers:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 3, 2013)

CNN showing a firefight in Afghanistan.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/vide...oren-afghanistan-special-forces-firefight.cnn


----------



## Ravage (Apr 3, 2013)

Same vid but on YT.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 3, 2013)

Funny to hear the reporter and cameraman be panting and totally out of breath, while the SF soldiers are completely fine.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Funny to hear the reporter and cameraman be panting and totally out of breath, while the SF soldiers are completely fine.


 
Coolness under fire is very evident, compare this to the shouting and screaming some of the other videos have.

SF Guys looked good on this (I wonder who ended up banging the info-babe?)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 3, 2013)

Is that a FET member at 2:25 kneeling down?


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 3, 2013)

SOWT said:


> ...SF Guys looked good on this (I wonder who ended up banging the info-babe?)


 
I am sure the list of "who didnt" is shorter.

Good to see the guys getting after it.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2013)

Kick some ass, then get some ass?


----------



## digrar (Apr 4, 2013)

She's come a long way from presenting shitty breakfast shows and shittier current affairs programs.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 4, 2013)

It must be aggravating to have a civvie in blue jeans roaming around behind you all the time like that.

Still, I liked the comment about mutual respect. Pro as, right there.


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 4, 2013)

Did I spot a female soldier in that clip?


----------



## Brill (Apr 4, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Is that a FET member at 2:25 kneeling down?



No, CST.

Who's that poor bastard at the end of the clip with ruck?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 4, 2013)

lindy said:


> No, CST.
> 
> Who's that poor bastard at the end of the clip with ruck?


 
Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm just shocked that there was some actual footage from the Stan in the news. Rate of footage these days you'd think there wasn't a war on anymore. We know better.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 6, 2013)

ODA 1314 (Left) MSOT 8222 (Right) in the Village of Daneh Pasab, Afghanistan.

Read more: http://sofrep.com/19173/on-this-day-in-sof-history-op-daneh-pasab-afg/#ixzz2Pi7icDPB​


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Funny to hear the reporter and cameraman be panting and totally out of breath, while the SF soldiers are completely fine.


 
We had a reporter at my site and his camera guy nearly had a heart attack walking down...I repeat... down the hill.   I was not impressed.   I was even less impressed with the reporter, who didn't shake hands with my guys and our Afghan partners even after our CG did so.

The reporter in the vid got it right..."run into thick of it"; "hunt down the enemy"; Hell yeah.

I know all those guys on that vid.  Hell YEAH!  "ALL IN" brothers!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 6, 2013)

lindy said:


> No, CST.
> 
> Who's that poor bastard at the end of the clip with ruck?


 
That dude was folding over like an accordion :-"


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> I know all those guys on that vid. Hell YEAH! "ALL IN" brothers!


 
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/wo...special-forces-hearts-and-minds-coren-pkg.cnn


----------



## Squidward (Apr 7, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> We had a reporter at my site and his camera guy nearly had a heart attack walking down...I repeat... down the hill. I was not impressed. I was even less impressed with the reporter, who didn't shake hands with my guys and our Afghan partners even after our CG did so.
> 
> The reporter in the vid got it right..."run into thick of it"; "hunt down the enemy"; Hell yeah.
> 
> I know all those guys on that vid. Hell YEAH! "ALL IN" brothers!



Agreed. Awesome dudes. Shitty place.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 7, 2013)

Same vid but on YT:


----------



## Poccington (Apr 7, 2013)

Ravage said:


> ODA 1314 (Left) MSOT 8222 (Right) in the Village of Daneh Pasab, Afghanistan.
> ​Read more: http://sofrep.com/19173/on-this-day-in-sof-history-op-daneh-pasab-afg/#ixzz2Pi7icDPB​


 
Always great to see someone willing to take Carl out to say hello to the bad folk.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 8, 2013)

Think this is worth sharing:





 
Some fo you probably recognise some of the names and faces.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Ravage. I'll keep this here but I'm going to start a new thread using the same video but in the Combat Medicine sub-forum, it's deserving of both.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 8, 2013)

Roger that.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 9, 2013)

A pic from another board:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2013)

Some ninjas in a place far far away:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2013)

Photos courtesy of Hogdriver of MPnet







> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member shakes hands with a district governor during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort the district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> Coalition force members speak with a district governor and a clinic grounds keeper during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort the district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)









> A coalition force member maintains security from a light-tactical all-terrain vehicle during a patrol with Afghan National Army Special Forces to escort a district governor in Helmand province, Afghanistan, April 14, 2013. Afghan National Security Forces have been taking the lead in security operations to bring security and stability to the people of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Sgt. Pete Thibodeau/Released)


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 1, 2013)




----------



## TheSiatonist (May 11, 2013)

Most of the muskets I see on this thread have irons, this guy does not have any on his.  Is this a common thing in the community?


----------



## Squidward (May 11, 2013)

Elcan is a pretty reliable optic. Holds zero really well and stands up to abuse like a pro. Long story but I landed on top of my gun after a fifteen foot fall and getting knocked out. Was still able to make shots out to 900 meters later that day. That being the case some guys are alright running without back up sights. Some guys carry an extra red dot or something. Just depends.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, Squidward.
----------------

This one's from GGT:


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 23, 2013)

Nice video from Crye Precision: "Into The Breach: A Memorial Day Tribute"


----------



## Red Ryder (May 24, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Nice video from Crye Precision: "Into The Breach: A Memorial Day Tribute"


Man I can't wait to play the new Medal of Honor game!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 26, 2013)

Awesome vid.....thanks for sharing........


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 27, 2013)

Another one from GGT:


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2013)

6 Guns!


----------



## Brill (May 27, 2013)

Viper1 and Squidward

"All In"


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 28, 2013)

Any back story to this trophy?


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2013)

"Green Beret Club" ?


----------



## Poccington (May 28, 2013)

lindy said:


> Viper1 and Squidward
> 
> "All In"


 
That dude was like a human, belt fed, wrecking machine.


----------



## 18C4V (May 28, 2013)

lindy said:


> Viper1 and Squidward
> 
> "All In"


 
What's up with no optics and pulling ammo out of a can from an assault pack?  Was he red on ammo and someone threw the assualt pack to him?


----------



## 18C4V (May 28, 2013)

Ravage said:


> "Green Beret Club" ?


 
Don't know, I haven't been to the GB Club in years. I'm assumig it's someone's heritage/legacy room. One of the coolest I've seen was at Have Ace West, since they fly for everyone and I mean everyone


----------



## Brill (May 28, 2013)

18C4V said:


> What's up with no optics and pulling ammo out of a can from an assault pack? Was he red on ammo and someone threw the assualt pack to him?


 
Not sure on either account.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 28, 2013)

I preferred to fire a gun with no optics, I found I could keep a pretty good sight picture through the burst which I couldn't with a magnified optic.  On that token though my eyesight may be screwed from chronic masturbation.  I did like red dots for jungle lanes but for FSpt I just used irons, a good No 2 will walk your splash on for you.

As to the ammo can, the most he can probably fit on his gear is 400rds and a box on the gun, they have wagons so carrying stuff on the back and sides is going to suck.  Having it in the can isn't a dumb idea, and if hes thinking to reload from a pack instead of his vest while he has the support to do so he's a very smart man.  I've seen plenty of stoppages from that one round that slipped in the link as I'm sure the rest of you have.  Having it in a can mitigates that happening during the day to day jostling if you don't have belt boxes.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like a pre-OIF photo.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 5, 2013)

Terp wearing the patch?







> A U.S. Special Operations Forces team leader meets with a local Afghan Local Police checkpoint commander in Arghandab district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 23, 2013. The SOF team conducted the visit to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying insurgents access to the local population.


 






> A U.S. Special Forces team sergeant pulls security during a meeting with an Afghan Local Police checkpoint commander in Zharay district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 21, 2013. His team conducts regular visits to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying enemies of Afghanistan access to the local population.


 






> A U.S. Special Operations Forces team member speaks with aircraft overhead during a meeting between U.S. Special Operations Forces team members and an Afghan Local Police checkpoint commander in Zharay district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 21, 2013. The team conducts regular visits to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying enemies of Afghanistan access to the local population.


 






> U.S. Special Operations Forces team members pull security on the roof of a compound during a meeting with an Afghan Local Police checkpoint commander in Zharay district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 21, 2013. The team conducts regular visits to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying enemies of Afghanistan access to the local population.


 






> U.S. Special Operations Forces team members pull security on the roof of a compound during a meeting with an Afghan Local Police checkpoint commander in Zharay district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 21, 2013. The team conducts regular visits to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying enemies of Afghanistan access to the local population


 






> A U.S. Special Operations Forces team leader shows a local Afghan boy a hand shake during a visit to a local checkpoint in Arghandab district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, May 23, 2013. The SOF team conducted visit to ALP checkpoints in the area to ensure their progress in providing security to the local villages by denying insurgents access to the local population.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 6, 2013)

Just stumbled on this today. Man, this is just awesome... 







> In July 1989, Jason Everman was a member of Nirvana.














> Kunar Province, Afghanistan. Everman likens his experiences with the Army Rangers and Special Forces to those of being in a band. “It’s a heightened state,” he says.





> He had three drill sergeants, two of whom were sadists. Thank God it was the easygoing one who saw it. He was reading a magazine, when he slowly looked up and stared at Everman. Then the sergeant walked over, pointing to a page in the magazine. “Is this you?” It was a photo of the biggest band in the world, Nirvana. Kurt Cobain had just killed himself, and this was a story about his suicide. Next to Cobain was the band’s onetime second guitarist. A guy with long, strawberry blond curls. “Is this _you_?”
> 
> Everman exhaled. “Yes, Drill Sergeant.”
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 24, 2013)

Like a boss.





Question, though, for those who have worn this helmet with those chops attached - don't the chops restrict peripheral vision?


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 24, 2013)

jasion said:


> Few photos US Army SOF mostly with FN Scar (sry for any repost):




RIP, Mark Forester, AKA "Axel" by us JLOC folks.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 31, 2013)

Australian and U.S. Special Forces successfully cleared an objective at the Urban Operations Training Facility at Shoalwater Bay Training Area during exercise Talisman Saber 2013. In the darkness of the night troops rolled in by Black Hawk helicopter and silently moved through the buildings to engage potential targets. This facility provides an excellent collective training opportunity to demonstrate the ability to execute any kind of crisis response where Special Forces are required. Exercise Talisman Saber (15 July -- 5 August 2013) is a major bilateral exercise designed to improve training and interoperability between Australian and United States military forces and other government agencies. Around 28,000 Australian and U.S. personnel are taking part in the 21-day exercise, currently being conducted in the Coral Sea and military training areas in central and northern Queensland. Supporting activities are also underway in the waters of the Timor and Arafura Seas, and throughout Queensland and the Northern Territory.

Video: Australian Department of Defence


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd love to see the look on Haj's face when he sees US SOFs guys coming at them wearing these masks.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 26, 2013)

WTF


----------



## Brill (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolfhound in the background!


----------



## pardus (Aug 26, 2013)

Post #988 makes me miss the old M16A1, I really enjoyed that rifle.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> Post #998 makes me miss the old M16A1, I really enjoyed that rifle.


 
Um...your post is #991....


----------



## pardus (Aug 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Um...your post is #991....



That's because I'm way ahead of you...?  :-/

I meant #988


----------



## Etype (Aug 29, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Terp wearing the patch?



I don't know the captain in the picture, but I know the terp and the ALP guy on the right.  I put the guy on the right through the ALP program and worked with him for another 7 months.  I just about shit myself when I saw this picture.

But yes, terps wear all kinds of patches all the time.  Guys give them patches, hats, team shirts, all kinds of stuff when they leave and terps love to wear them.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it also common for you guys to wear your rank out there?


----------



## Etype (Aug 30, 2013)

He's wearing a patagonia uniform, which has no place on the front for rank.  I've personally never seen anyone do it, but that's where you put your rank on a regular army issue combat shirt.


----------



## Brill (Aug 30, 2013)

Etype said:


> He's wearing a patagonia uniform, which has no place on the front for rank.  I've personally never seen anyone do it, but that's where you put your rank on a regular army issue combat shirt.



Only time I saw it was when CNN embedded with us for a few weeks.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in the process of acquiring the book "Gentelmen Bastards" about ODA 3336. Very much looking foreward to this read.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/307823/task-force-dagger#

For most of you, this vid will probably remind you of many names and many faces.


----------



## lowellh (Dec 28, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"As far as vision goes, I didn't feel that the Chops restricted my peripheral vision or field of view negatively. Having the opening at the front also contributes to a more 'open' feeling while still allowing the unobstructed use of a hydration tube, normal speech and eating."
http://www.militarymorons.com/gear/crye5.html


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 28, 2013)

lowellh said:


> "As far as vision goes, I didn't feel that the Chops restricted my peripheral vision or field of view negatively. Having the opening at the front also contributes to a more 'open' feeling while still allowing the unobstructed use of a hydration tube, normal speech and eating."
> http://www.militarymorons.com/gear/crye5.html



Did you wear the helmet?


----------



## lowellh (Dec 29, 2013)

TLDR20 said:


> Did you wear the helmet?



I have worn it with the chops at SHOT Show and felt it didn't really make any difference without them in terms of vision. However just thought to throw in a second opinion (I put the link in below)...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 29, 2013)

lowellh said:


> I have worn it with the chops at SHOT Show and felt it didn't really make any difference without them in terms of vision. However just thought to throw in a second opinion (I put the link in below)...



I think there is a slight difference in wearing a helmet in a nice comfy conference center and in the field.  Personally speaking I would prefer without.


----------



## lowellh (Dec 29, 2013)

Sure, that makes sense too.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 27, 2014)

> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice close-quarters battle drills, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> Two U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, set an explosive charge on a door to simulate a breach, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan prepares to enter a shoot house in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, prepare to move during a live fire, close-quarters battle drill in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, prepare to conduct close-quarter battle drills at a shoot house, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, prepare to enter and clear a room while conducting close-quarter battle drills at a shoot house in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF practice drills to keep their battle drill skills sharp while conducting joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, prepare to enter and clear a room while conducting a close-quarter battle drill at a shoot house, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> Two U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, clear a room during close-quarter battle drills in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills used during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> Two U.S. Special Forces soldiers attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, clear a room during close-quarter battle drills in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, conduct clearing procedures in a room at a shoot house while conducting close quarter battle drills near Camp Commando, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF practice drills like CQB to keep their battle drill skills sharp while conducting joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, conduct clearing procedures at a shoot house while conducting close- quarter battle drills in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, maneuver through a four-way intersecting hallway at a shoot house while conducting close-quarter battle drills in Kabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 23, 2014. USSF use these drills to maintain and improve skills during joint operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is high port what all the cool kids are doing these days?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Is high port what all the cool kids are doing these days?


I think it depends who is running the class.

The few courses I have gone to all mandated it.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 27, 2014)

We do the opposite. Muzzle down is our preference.


----------



## Brill (Jan 27, 2014)

Whoa. Commando teams with beards? THAT this new this year.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Is high port what all the cool kids are doing these days?



It's okay, the guys up on the walkways are wearing reflector belts.....:-"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I think it depends who is running the class.
> 
> The few courses I have gone to all mandated it.


 
Weird.  Any class I have ever attended it was player's choice.  I can understand wanting guys to try a technique, but mandating it?


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2014)

There's a video on Youtube, I think it was posted elsewhere on the board, where Paul Howe explains the high vs. low technique, merits, history, etc. In it he presents high port as a SEAL thing brought upon by Duane Dieter's H2H training and low as something they did in CAG. I don't have a dog in this fight or the experience to argue for one over the other.

The thing with firearms I've noticed is that what's "cool" or "hot" this year is out of style the next because a "new" technique was "developed." Almost everything is cyclical.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> There's a video on Youtube, I think it was posted elsewhere on the board, where Paul Howe explains the high vs. low technique, merits, history, etc. In it he presents high port as a SEAL thing brought upon by Duane Dieter's H2H training and low as something they did in CAG. I don't have a dog in this fight or the experience to argue for one over the other.
> 
> The thing with firearms I've noticed is that what's "cool" or "hot" this year is out of style the next because a "new" technique was "developed." Almost everything is cyclical.


 
Player's choice!  Any SEALs I've worked with were fans of high port and Rangers were always low.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> There's a video on Youtube, I think it was posted elsewhere on the board...



It is post #612 in this thread for those interested.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know that we when we trained other people, we kept them at high port, that way if there is an AD it doesn't go into the back of the leg of the dude in the stack in front of him. That may be their reasoning, especially if they are running commandos.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Player's choice!  Any SEALs I've worked with were fans of high port and Rangers were always low.


High port actually works beter for me because I have a jacked up shoulder/arm, and can't always point down, but the low port points given seem pretty valid.


Isiah6:8 said:


> It is post #612 in this thread for those interested.


Post #610 also.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 30, 2014)

Here it is if needed.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently took a shooting class from a former Army SOF guy that taught low port.  It was basically the same reasons that Paul Howe stated.  He wasn't dead set on it, just a preference.


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I personally just liked to pin a laminated copy of my ERB to my chest and velcro another copy to my helmet. Cleared up any confusion on what I was and was not capable of.


 
No shit right. Its like driving around any post every other car has a sticker on it for their MOS, every school they've been to, their GT and ASVAB score and what they scored at their last range and PT test.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 23, 2014)

> An U.S. Army Special Forces soldier scans the valley with his optics during a reconnaissance patrol with Afghan National Army commandos of the 4th Special Operations Kandak, to deny insurgent freedom of movement in eastern Shah Wali Kot district, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Feb. 18, 2014. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Sara Wakai/Released)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan leaps over a creek while pursuing insurgents with Afghan National Security Forces in Gelan district, Ghazni province, Afghanistan, Feb. 8, 2014. ANSF engaged the insurgents after being fired upon while en route to their original objective and cleared the village in which the harassing fire originated, forcing insurgents to retreat. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. David Devich)









> Afghan villagers watch as U.S. special forces soldiers assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan and Afghan National Security Forces secure a village from insurgentsin Gelan district, Ghazni province, Afghanistan, Feb. 8, 2014. ANSF cleared the village in which the harassing fire originated and forced insurgents to retreat. (US Army photo by Pfc. David Devich)









> An Afghan National Army special forces soldier and a U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, directs ANA soldiers during a firefight with insurgents in Gelan district, Ghazni province, Afghanistan, Feb. 8, 2014. Afghan National Security Forces actively engaged the insurgents after being fired upon while en route to their original objective and cleared the village in which the harassing fire originated, forcing insurgents to retreat. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. David Devich)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 2, 2014)

Some group shots. Here's a related article to some of the photos.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 2, 2014)

Some serious epic beads in them photos!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 2, 2014)

I see the author of a book and a local bad ass.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 7, 2014)

> U.S. Special Forces soldiers attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice combat marksmanship skills training on a range, near Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF sustain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army
> 
> photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers
> 
> , attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice combat marksmanship skills training on a range, near Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF sustain skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers
> 
> attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice combat marksmanship skills training on a range, near Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> A U.S. Special Forces soldier, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, runs during a stress shoot on a range to mimic conditions in combat, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army
> 
> photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers
> 
> , attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan participate in a stress shoot to mimic conditions in combat, during marksman skills training, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers
> 
> , attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, conduct a stress shoot on a range to mimic conditions in combat, during combat marksman skills training, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice a stress shoot on a range to mimic conditions in combat, during combat marksman skills training, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army
> 
> photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers
> 
> , attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, run through a stress shoot at a range to mimic conditions in combat, during combat marksman skills training, Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, practice maneuvering under fire between squad size elements during a stress shoot at a range, near Kabul province, Afghanistan, Feb. 24, 2014. USSF maintain their skills for continued efficiency while assisting in operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Etype (Mar 7, 2014)

Its always fun to see people you know in places that you've been when you're on the interwebs.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 7, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> Some serious epic beads in them photos!


Wrong thread, this isn't the Mardi Gras one.:-"


----------



## Brill (Mar 7, 2014)

Etype said:


> Its always fun to see people you know in places that you've been when you're on the interwebs.



Even better to see folks you know post on the web after they come back safe!


----------



## Centermass (Mar 7, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Wrong thread, this isn't the Mardi Gras one.:-"



Fixed. Mardi Gras, St. Pattys Day...it's all good.


----------



## pardus (Mar 7, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Fixed. Mardi Gras, St. Pattys Day...it's all good.



She's kissing the wrong part if she wants a reaction...


----------



## Etype (Mar 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> She's kissing the wrong part if she wants a reaction...


That's SO immature.


----------



## dknob (Mar 11, 2014)

Ravage said:


> A pic from another board:



This is a KIA operator


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2014)

> A U.S. Army Special Forces soldier looks on behind, as a soldier from the Free Iraqi Forces, or FIF, the military wing of the Iraqi National Congress, or INC, helps provide security in downtown Baghdad, Monday, April 21, 2003. U.S. forces are helping facilitate the FIF as it takes over some security roles in a post-Saddam Iraq. The INC, led by Ahmed Chalabi, is one of the largest Iraqi opposition groups which operated in exile for years during the rule of Saddam Hussein (AP Photo/Brennan Linsley)










> An Iraqi Army soldier from 12th IA Special Operations Company receives training on firing the AT-4 anti-tank weapon system at a range near Hawijah, Iraq, Dec. 26. The 12th IA SOC and U.S. Army Special Forces ODA 1216 conducted a partnered training event in Kirkuk Province, including aircraft support from 2nd Squadron, 6th Cavalry Regiment, Task Force Lightning Horse for Close Combat Attacks. (Photo by Sgt. 1st Class Tyrone C. Marshall, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade Public Affairs)


----------



## Etype (Mar 13, 2014)

I wonder if that terp stood right there when it fired...  If so, he got ROCKED!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2014)

^^ BOOM!!!







> An U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan fires a Carl Gustav recoilless rifle system after receiving small-arms fire during a clearance of Denasaro Kelay village in Mizan district, Zabul province, Afghanistan on March 8, 2014. 3rd SOK, assisted by USSF soldiers, conducted the clearance to disrupt insurgent movement in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Sara Wakai/ Released)









> An U.S. Army Special Forces soldier assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan provides security during the clearance of Denasaro Kelay village in Mizan district, Zabul province, Afghanistan, March 8, 2014. The 3rd SOK, assisted by USSF soldiers assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, conducted the clearance to disrupt insurgent movement in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Sara Wakai/ Released)









> An U.S. Special Forces soldier assigned to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan provides security during a clearance of Denasaro Kelay village in Mizan district, Zabul province, Afghanistan, March 8, 2014. USSF assisted 3rd Special Operation Kandak in the clearance to disrupt insurgent movement in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Sara Wakai/ Released)


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2014)

Every time I fired the Carl G, it gave me a semi...


----------



## Coyote (Mar 14, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Every time I fired the Carl G, it gave me a semi...



The 84 gives me a full chub, don't even need to use the bipod when in prone. :-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you guys like fight over who gets to shoot the thing during fire fights?


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck getting it off the bloke who carries it. Fair enough too, if you have to lug the thing all over the AO, at the very least you should get all the trigger time.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 16, 2014)

> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search a compound while on a mission for Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier observes a location of interest while on a mission during Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search buildings in a compound while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers help a member to safety, wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search buildings in a compound while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search buildings in a compound while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search buildings in a compound while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers search a compound while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 16, 2014)

> A U.S. Special Forces soldier takes a suspect, portrayed by a Belize Defence Forces soldier, during a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/NOT RELEASED)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier provides medical aid to a member wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers observe a location of interest while on a mission during Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier, wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014, awaits medical evacuation aboard a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier, wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014, receives medical care aboard a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces soldiers, administer medical aid aboard a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter to a member wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)









> A U.S. Special Forces soldier renders medical aid to a member wounded while on a mission as part of Fused Response 2014. The exercise, sponsored by U.S. Southern Command and executed by Special Operations Command South, aims to improve interoperability, tactics, and training techniques between U.S. SOF and Belize Defence Forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist First Class Elisandro T. Diaz/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 23, 2014)

MSG Paul Howe taking about the Battle in Mogadishu:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the  hosts of Discovery's "Dual Survival"...







> ... I had multiple tours in Afghanistan and Iraq while serving in a government counter-terrorist unit. Our missions and responsibilities were far removed from the military units working in those theaters of operations, to include special operations units of the military. Granted our military special operations forces did and continue to do great things down range, however, they are not by law allowed to conduct certain missions due to the legal restrictions and other variables that I wont discuss. My views of the war are skewed due to who I worked for and what I was doing.









> CQB training Ft. Bragg, North Carolina.









> Afghanistan on Yamaha 450.









> In front of Saddam Hussein's palace. Tikrit, Iraq.









> HALO jump at 16,000 ft.









> Afghanistan, 2008.









> Combat diver ops. Coronado, California.









> Great picture of the special operations task force I was on in Afghanistan. It was a mixed bag of SOF units. In this photo you had members of DEVGRU, attached CCT member and other special operations "assets" from the government. Picture was taken deep in the Hindu Kush mountains. I say it all the time on my show....the probability of your survival is directly linked to your level of physical fitness. You can take that to the bank.









> PSD Personal Security Detail. Jerusalem, Israel.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 27, 2014)

> Asadabad, Afghanistan. 2008
> Although there is evil in this world that would do us harm...you will always find the innocent caught in the middle.













> I remember this day VERY well. Pre-staging area for our vehicles before a night time raid on a target. Was a LONG drive on night vision goggles.........that I do remember. Although war is barbaric in every way, the memories of the men I served with are the most valuable things I own.









> When it comes to shooting, I am a big advocate of shooting from unconventional positions. This photo was taken in Afghanistan, and as you can see this not the preferred shooting platform to say the least. Terrain many times will dictate the who, what, where, when, why and how you take a shot. For those of you that use a firearm in the course of your duties....TRAIN LIKE YOUR GOING TO FIGHT....AND NO OTHER WAY!









> Had driving duties this day. Fully armored Suburban. Weapon is a Colt 9mm SMG.









> On highly modified Polaris ATV with mounted M249 SAW. Afghanistan.2008









> In Hindu Kush mountains with Afghan commandos. Afghanistan.









> Mullah Omars bunker. Kandahar, Afghanistan.









> Retrieving sensitive items from a downed MQ-1 Predator.









> Training with Air Force CCT (Combat Control Team) member. Hurlburt Field, Florida.









> Sitting on ramp of MI-17 after 77 hour E&E (Escape and Evasion). Afghanistan.



Snippets of an interview he did:
<SNIP>
*Q: How old were you when you entered the service?*
A: I was 18. I left for Marine Corps boot camp 10 days after I graduated high school.

*Q: Why did you leave the Marines and go to Army Special Forces?*
A: When I was in the Marines (Force Recon), which was at that time the Marines “special forces”, they were not a part of SOCOM (Special Operations Command). SOCOM is the unified command that controls Army, Navy and Air Force special operations units, such as Army Special Forces, Navy SEALs. Force Recon was not a part of SOCOM at that time, therefore we did not have the best gear that was available, or get the missions that the other SOF units were getting. I trained with SEAL’s and SF while in Force Recon, and I saw the difference it made. Now there is MARSOC (Marine Special Operations Command) that is part of SOCOM.

*Q: Why did you choose the Army?*
A: I was already a qualified military diver while in the Marines. We did a lot of water work like the SEALs, so that was a block I had already checked. I always had a deep respect for Army Special Forces, as they represented (to me) the quintessential image of a professional solider that I was looking for. In my opinion, they have the widest range of overall special operations knowledge of any SOF unit.

*Q: Where are you from originally?*
A: Pittsburgh, PA.
...

*Q: What was your MOS in Special Forces?*
A: I was an 18BW9. Special Forces Weapons Sergeant, HALO/SCUBA qualified.
...

*Q: Your bio says you were in a “government counter-terrorist unit”. Which one were you in?*
A: This is the 2nd most asked question I get. Here is the bottom line. I am bound by law not to reveal the name or the “unit” inside this organization. This organization is not like any other “special operations” unit, in the fact that once you are “out” you can tell other people you were in this particular unit. A good example of this are guys that served in a Tier 1 unit, either Delta or DEVGRU (SEAL Team 6). Their identities while active duty are closely guard secrets, however, once they are out, there is nothing “legally” prohibiting them to disclose on a resume or a job application that they served in one of those units. The unit I was in prohibits me from disclosing my involvement… for life. I can never disclose details of my participation or involvement any further than I have done thus far. And what I have disclosed has been approved by that organizations legal department.
<SNIP>


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 27, 2014)

Damn, Rambo ain't got shit on this dude.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 27, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> One of the  hosts of Discovery's "Dual Survival"...



Ha! I know exactly where this is, i mean, i've been through that door behind them!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 27, 2014)

When I saw that photo I initially thought that and this one were taken in the same location.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Damn, Rambo ain't got shit on this dude.



You guys need to do your home work.

Teti is an embellisher. 

Teti was a Marine and SF Qualified. He never saw combat while he was either. Just under 4 years active as a Marine. And never an 8654

5 months active Army. 

4 and half years NG. 

He was a contractor for TC. 



TheSiatonist said:


> Snippets of an interview he did:
> 
> <SNIP>
> *Q: How old were you when you entered the service?*
> ...



You just gotta laugh sometimes.....




> *Q: Your bio says you were in a “government counter-terrorist unit”. Which one were you in?
> *
> A: This is the 2nd most asked question I get. Here is the bottom line. *I am bound by law not to reveal the name or the “unit” inside this organization.* This organization is not like any other “special operations” unit, in the fact that once you are “out” you can tell other people you were in this particular unit. A good example of this are guys that served in a Tier 1 unit, either Delta or DEVGRU (SEAL Team 6). Their identities while active duty are closely guard secrets, however, once they are out, there is nothing “legally” prohibiting them to disclose on a resume or a job application that they served in one of those units. *The unit I was in prohibits me from disclosing my involvement… for life. I can never disclose details of my participation or involvement any further than I have done thus far. And what I have disclosed has been approved by that organizations legal department.*


----------



## Centermass (Mar 27, 2014)

And FTR, this is the SECOND guy on Dual Survival who's resume was embellished.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 27, 2014)

Slightly off topic, is this guy legit? 
Joel Lambert of manhunt
http://press.discovery.com/emea/dsc/programs/manhunt/


----------



## Centermass (Mar 27, 2014)

hoepoe said:


> Slightly off topic, is this guy legit?
> Joel Lambert of manhunt
> http://press.discovery.com/emea/dsc/programs/manhunt/



Don't know about him. 

Dave Cantebury was the one I was referencing


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 27, 2014)

Centermass said:


> You guys need to do your home work....





MOTOMETO said:


> Damn, Rambo ain't got shit on this dude.




I retract my previous statement....


Rambo does have something on this dude.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 27, 2014)

I have no idea why guys like this, with his VALIDATED BACKGROUND have to go and inflate it. 

He had enough in his 201 to go do whatever. Instead, he spins his tales of yarn.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2014)

> Two snipers from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) review information regarding the next event they will participate in during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness. Information on the notebook has been obscured to maintain Operations Security.








> A sniper with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), takes aim at a target during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), places his rifle on a tripod while his teammate gathers information on atmospherics outside the building during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> Snipers with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), attempt to positively identify their target from inside a building during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) makes an adjustment to a tripod while his teammate identifies his target from inside a building during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) gathers atmospheric data while his teammate identifies his target during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) fires at targets using a 9mm handgun while competing in the USASOC Sniper Competition on March 26th. This portion of the competition tested the marksman’s ability to quickly transition from short to long range targets.








> A sniper with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) holsters his 9mm handgun while sprinting back to his rifle while competing in the USASOC Sniper Competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C. This portion of the competition tested the marksman’s ability to quickly transition from short to long range targets.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) shoots at a target using a .50 caliber Barrett Sniper Rifle while his teammate acts as a spotter during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) calculates adjustments using atmospheric data as a spotter for his teammate firing a .50 caliber Barrett Sniper Rifle during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the snipers, but their teamwork and physical fitness.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) engages targets from the hood of a wrecked car during the USASOC Sniper Competition held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> Snipers from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) run from their previous station to their next objective during the USASOC Sniper Competition held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> Snipers from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) scan for their targets during the USASOC Sniper Competition, held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the snipers in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> Snipers from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) run from their previous station to their next objective during the USASOC Sniper Competition held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in situations requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> Snipers from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) scan for their targets during the USASOC Sniper Competition, held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) engages his target while his teammate scans for other targets during the USASOC Sniper Competition, held the last week of March. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) engages targets with a 9mm handgun during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The shooting event placed the sniper and his teammate in scenarios requiring them to engage short and long range targets while running in between stations.








> A sniper from the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) adjusts the scope on his rifle before engaging his target during the USASOC Sniper Competition. The competition, held the last week of March on Fort Bragg, N.C., tested not only the precision marksmanship skills of the sniper and his teammate, but their teamwork and physical fitness.



Aaaaaand the winners are

1st place - Army Marksmanship Unit (AMU)
2nd place - 3rd SFG(A)
3rd place - USASOC


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2014)

@Ravage  do you have the rest of the results?


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll try and dig 'em up.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 13, 2014)

> The gym at 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, NC. This gym is part of SF's Tactical Human Optimization Rapid Rehabilitation and Reconditioning (THOR3) program, which treats an SF soldier as a professional athlete. The Army employs professional strength and conditioning coaches, physical therapists, and dietitians to develop and implement customized programs for each soldier according to deployment schedules and mission-specific needs. THOR3 includes a classified 10-part strength, speed, agility, power, and endurance test.    Article.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the SOF "standard" Mechanix gloves.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 13, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Love the SOF "standard" Mechanix gloves.



He didn't black out the white though!


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2014)

goon175 said:


> He didn't black out the white though!



That's how he rolls.


----------



## zerk1 (Apr 14, 2014)

That gym looks amazing. Would love to squat and deadlift there all day long


----------



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2014)

Biographical video of Major General Eldon Bargewell, recipient of the 2010 Bull Simons Award, given by U.S. Special Operations Command to the person who exemplifies the esprit, values, and skills of the special operations warrior.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2014)

Some interesting tidbits by "Shrek".


----------



## Ravage (May 6, 2014)

Interesting vid from the 75th Ranger Regiment trainig cycle:


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2014)

> U.S. Special Forces soldiers practice clearing rooms in a shoot house near Kabul province, Afghanistan, May 9, 2014 USSF maintain battle operation skills to keep proficiency while conducting operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/released)








> U.S. Special Forces soldiers practice clearing rooms in a shoot house near Kabul province, Afghanistan, May 9, 2014 USSF maintain battle operation skills to keep proficiency while conducting operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/released)










> U.S. Special Forces soldiers practice clearing rooms in a shoot house near Kabul province, Afghanistan, May 9, 2014 USSF maintain battle operation skills to keep proficiency while conducting operations with Afghan forces. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/released)


----------



## booker (May 13, 2014)

Question: What type of hearing pro are the guys in the sniper competition wearing?


----------



## Salt USMC (May 13, 2014)

booker said:


> Question: What type of hearing pro are the guys in the sniper competition wearing?


Looks like regular Peltor headsets.


----------



## Brian C (May 14, 2014)

They look like Peltor ComTac III's, I just happened to have been looking at a pair the other day.


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2014)

booker said:


> Question: What type of hearing pro are the guys in the sniper competition wearing?





Brian C said:


> They look like Peltor ComTac III's, I just happened to have been looking at a pair the other day.


Yeah, Peltors, 
On a side note; SF wears multicam until everyone gets Multicam.
SF then switches to BDU Pattern, nothing says screw you like a different uniform.  LOL.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Yeah, Peltors,
> On a side note; SF wears multicam until everyone gets Multicam.
> SF then switches to BDU Pattern, nothing says screw you like a different uniform.  LOL.



We have been wearing BDUs the whole time.


----------



## Etype (May 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Yeah, Peltors,
> On a side note; SF wears multicam until everyone gets Multicam.
> SF then switches to BDU Pattern, nothing says screw you like a different uniform.  LOL.





TLDR20 said:


> We have been wearing BDUs the whole time.


I would've guessed the guys in BDUs were from MARSOC...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 14, 2014)

Etype said:


> I would've guessed the guys in BDUs were from MARSOC...


Yeah I was wondering about those pictures, as the high port position is not very common in the Army. 

Whats the deal with that "Sheriff of Baghdad" dude in that video?


----------



## Etype (May 14, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah I was wondering about those pictures, as the high port position is not very common in the Army.


You'll see it a lot in SF, it's big in SFARAETC/SFAUC.

MARSOC wears those Firebrand BDUs...


----------



## booker (May 15, 2014)

Sorry, should have been more specific - the in-the-ear type hearing pro from the sniper/spotter photos further up.  They look like TAC Plus in the ear style pro.


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Yeah, Peltors,
> On a side note; SF wears multicam until everyone gets Multicam.
> SF then switches to BDU Pattern, nothing says screw you like a different uniform.  LOL.



Our guys are in Multicam now "on occasion".


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 16, 2014)

The in ear look to be Surefire.

It's interesting to see the different drills done for CQB.  I've never understood the high port/low port argument.  If we were going into a room someone was going to die and we wanted that to happen to the other guy as quickly as possible, being in the aim when we went in seemed to expedite that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 16, 2014)

Low/high port or low/high ready as we says here in "merica", are both good positions. I prefer the high ready when having to bound and or run. The low ready is faster, but the the few tenths of second are hardly worth arguing about. I was pretty upset when the Army removed the high ready from the updated FM, now every thinks its anonymous with SEALs 

There are a few former D boys who argue against the high ready, it seems their argument is more geared towards range safety and speed of getting the shot off. I'm actually surprised that SF is teaching it, as most SF guys I've shot with have given me shit about high ready.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 16, 2014)

JAB said:


> Low/high port or low/high ready as we says here in "merica", are both good positions. I prefer the high ready when having to bound and or run. The low ready is faster, but the the few tenths of second are hardly worth arguing about. I was pretty upset when the Army removed the high ready from the updated FM, now every thinks its anonymous with SEALs
> 
> There are a few former D boys who argue against the high ready, it seems their argument is more geared towards range safety and speed of getting the shot off. I'm actually surprised that SF is teaching it, as most SF guys I've shot with have given me shit about high ready.



Yeah it is what we always taught other people.


----------



## Etype (May 16, 2014)

High port is good for not flagging your buddies legs and is a more comfortable position than straight down at the floor.  It's also the position you reload in and is more comfortable for holding your gun with one hand.

When you come to a corner or a door, going to 

If you're the two man it's faster to dig your corner from high over the one man's shoulder than coming up, since you can get closer to him with your muzzle up.

If you're the one man you'll be using the low read looking over your optic.


----------



## koz (May 21, 2014)

JAB said:


> Whats the deal with that "Sheriff of Baghdad" dude in that video?



That's John McPhee - former CAG. He is consummate warrior.  He's not the fastest shooter, most accurate sniper (but still pretty good at all aspects of shooting) but there are few others I'd rather have around me when the bullets start to fly.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 22, 2014)

koz said:


> That's John McPhee - former CAG. He is consummate warrior.  He's not the fastest shooter, most accurate sniper (but still pretty good at all aspects of shooting) but there are few others I'd rather have around me when the bullets start to fly.


 
Very interesting, thanks for the info. I personally found that video a bit distasteful and over the top arrogant.


----------



## Muppet (May 22, 2014)

Agreed on arrogant aspect. I guess if you did what he did, you can be but IMHO, no reason to flaunt it...

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (May 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Agreed on arrogant aspect. I guess if you did what he did, you can be but IMHO, no reason to flaunt it...
> 
> F.M.


It's a promotional video, overstate your case, and have creds allows you to win over the competition.
Winning=sales.

sales=profit.


----------



## Muppet (May 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> It's a promotional video, overstate your case, and have creds allows you to win over the competition.
> Winning=sales.
> 
> sales=profit.



I suppose sir. I suppose. I have no doubt the man has "skills" and experience but I just despise flaunting. That's all.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> It's a promotional video, overstate your case, and have creds allows you to win over the competition.
> Winning=sales.
> 
> sales=profit.



That's a double edged sword, you can have all the background/experience in the world, but if you come off like an arrogant asshole, you will lose more business then you gain.

Based on that video, I would never sign up for one of his classes.


----------



## Squidward (May 24, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


>



That gym has been rededicated the CW2 Michael S. Duskin Combat Readiness Training Facility. The ceremony was on 23 OCT 2013, one year after his death.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 15, 2014)

US Army SF holding the high ground engaging enemy combatants in Afghanistan:

http://www.funker530.com/special-forces-hit-taliban-with-a-10-minigun-and-rockets/


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 6, 2014)

> A U.S. Special Forces soldier provides security as their convoy is halted by mechanical difficulties, near Sarobi district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, June 17, 2014. USSF and ANA forces drove to Tagab district, Kapisa province to capture known Taliban commanders in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)
> 
> Source


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2014)

Shit spot to break down...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 6, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


>


Interesting setup.

Wonder how much is personal gear, and how much the Army paid for?

Agree with @RackMaster , shitty place to break down


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice Leupold.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 6, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Nice Leupold.



Sometimes I think we should just give guys a debit card with X amount on it.  Tell them to buy their own mags, etc; but anything over X comes out of their wallet.  I think we get better gear overall and less bitching.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 6, 2014)

Polish troops get an extra few PLNs to cover those expences. But as you can guess, it's more symbolic than a helping hand.


----------



## Brill (Jul 7, 2014)

@Viper1 and @Squidward, is that a goathead combat patch I see?


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2014)

lindy said:


> @Viper1 and @Squidward, is that a goathead combat patch I see?


 
SATAN!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 7, 2014)

lindy said:


> @Viper1 and @Squidward, is that a goathead combat patch I see?



I was just about to say the same thing.  My old company mates slinging lead downrange!


----------



## Brian C (Jul 7, 2014)

I have seen that rifle, or similar, in other photos.  Is that something that's being fielded as a designated marksman style rifle?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2014)

And here I thought it was a uterus...:-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 7, 2014)

Source:


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2014)

Was both happy and envious to see the ram's head in the picture. I would not mind an opportunity to work in that place with those people again.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2014)

what is the source, besides youtube?

I don't trust the source being COMCAM Joe

If better documentation can't be given, this thread will be deleted.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> what is the source, besides youtube?
> 
> I don't trust the source being COMCAM Joe
> 
> If better documentation can't be given, this thread will be deleted.


 
The post, you mean?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The post, you mean?



Yes, dear
you are correct...  post


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Yes, dear
> you are correct...  post



Given that whole forums have disappeared, I had to clarify....

Break, break. Who is this COMCAM Joe guy and who in the DOD released the video? See, if the DoD released it, fine. If not? Um....well, if you don't see the problem then I don't know what to say.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Given that whole forums have disappeared, I had to clarify....
> 
> Break, break. Who is this COMCAM Joe guy and who in the DOD released the video? See, if the DoD released it, fine. If not? Um....well, if you don't see the problem then I don't know what to say.



Roger.
Roger.

Do you want the honors?  Or shall I?


----------



## Sendero (Jul 16, 2014)

Way of the Gun (Instructor Frank Proctor -Former SF) posted the Youtube link on their Facebook feed and that is how I saw it.  Before you clicked the link it says "filmed by Connor M. Released by PAO Director Matt L."

That is the extent of what I know about the video and please delete my post if that is not enough.  Understood on source as well for the future.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 16, 2014)

Squidward said:


> Was both happy and envious to see the ram's head in the picture. I would not mind an opportunity to work in that place with those people again.





Viper1 said:


> I was just about to say the same thing.  My old company mates slinging lead downrange!


Here are a few more... These were also part of the video Sendero posted above that got taken down.








> U.S. Special Forces, attached to Combine Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, watch as Afghan National Army special forces and commandos clear compounds during an operation in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted ANASF and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> An U.S. Special Forces Soldier, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, scans an open field for activity after receiving enemy fire during an operation in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted Afghan National Army special forces and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> An U.S. Special Forces soldier, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, scans a valley from a rooftop during an operation in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted Afghan National Army special forces and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, respond to hostile enemy fire during a firefight in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted ANASF and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers and Afghan National Army commandos wait for a medical evacuation helicopter to escort a wounded commando out of hostile territory in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted ANASF and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers and Afghan National Army commandos rush a wounded commando to a medical evacuation helicopter during an operation in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted ANASF and commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)









> U.S. service members, attached to Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan, rest after an extensive firefight took place during an operation in the Nejrab district, Kapisa province, Afghanistan, May 27, 2014. USSF assisted ANASF and Commandos on an operation to disrupt insurgent freedom of maneuver in the area. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Connor Mendez/Released)




Source: Defense.gov


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Glad to see the guys are still kicking butt and taking names.  

Thanks for putting the source.  I half expected @RB to be in one of those photos.


----------



## Brill (Jul 16, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Glad to see the guys are still kicking butt and taking names.
> 
> Thanks for putting the source.  I half expected @RB to be in one of those photos.



Geeking out a bit, but I recognized those cell towers: guys are back in our old stomping grounds!  @Viper1 and @Squidward, you guys recognize that BR of the guy on the left?  I'm sending some cookies with their team logo off to them tomorrow!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah I've got a care package going out in a next week to their sister team


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2014)

> A member of the Special Operations team from the United States, prepares to zero his weapon system during the beginning phases of the Fuerzas Comando 2014 competition. Teams from 17 nations from across the Americas will compete in Fuerzas Comando 2014 in Colombia July 23-31.Members from each nation practiced firing their weapons during a familiarization event for Fuerzas Comando at the Colombian National Training Center, July 21, 2014. Fuerzas Comando, established in 2004, is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored Special Forces skills competition and fellowship program. Special Operations Command South serves as the U.S. execution agent for the exercise.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 24, 2014)

> A member of the Special Operations team from the United States, prepares to zero his weapon system during A weapons familiarization range July 21 in Fort Tolemaida, Colombia. Teams from 17 nations from across the Americas will compete in Fuerzas Comando 2014 in Colombia July 23-31. Fuerzas Comando, established in 2004, is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored Special Forces skills competition and fellowship program. Special Operations Command South serves as the U.S. execution agent for the exercise.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 26, 2014)

> Snipers from the U.S. team assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) fire down range during the FBI T shoot event during the Fuerzas Comando competition July 24 in Fort Tolemaida, Colombia. Members of 7th Group work and train with their partners across Latin America.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 26, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


>



After COL Buldoc was promoted to BG Buldoc I provided his anesthesia at Walter Reed during his hip replacement.  He didn't know til I came to his room in a pair of PT's that evening to check his pain level that I was an SF medic or wounded.  Oh the look on his face; it was priceless.  

We spent several, several hours discussing Afghanistan and the changes that needed to be made.  Oddly enough he agreed with my assessment but said what we all know, the CoC and the White House wants neither the truth or do anything about the issues other than giving lip service.

I enjoyed having him as a patient and speaking at length to him about the tribal ramifications of pushing democracy on that nation...maybe sometime I will expound on it more.

It's nice to be back BTW.  I missed [some of] you guys/gals.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 26, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> It's nice to be back BTW.  I missed [some of] you guys/gals.



It's certainly good to have you back, brother!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2014)

> A member of the U.S. delegation fires his service rifle during the critical task shooting event July 25 during the Fuerzas Comando competition at Fort Tolemaida Colombia. The U.S. team is comprised of members assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).









> A member of the U.S. delegation fires his pistol during the critical task shooting event July 25 during the Fuerzas Comando competition at Fort Tolemaida
> Colombia. The U.S. team is comprised of members assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).









> A member of the U.S. delegation fires his pistol during the critical task shooting event July 25 during the Fuerzas Comando competition at Fort Tolemaida Colombia. The U.S. team is comprised of members assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).









> A member of the U.S. team fires his rifle during the critical task shooting event July 25 during the Fuerzas Comando competition at Fort Tolemaida Colombia. The U.S. team is comprised of members assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).




------------------------






> A bullet shell flies as a member of the Special Operations Team from the United States fires his weapon during a rifle marksmanship competition July 24 as part of Fuerzas Comando 2014 in Fort Tolemaida, Colombia. The U.S. team is one of many Special Operations Team competing in this year’s event. Members from the U.S. Team are assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).









> A member of the Special Operations Team from the United States takes aim and fires his weapon during a rifle marksmanship competition July 24 as part of Fuerzas Comando 2014 in Fort Tolemaida, Colombia. The U.S. is one of 17 nations competing in this year’s exercise. The U.S. service members are assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).









> A member of the Special Operations Team from the United States takes aim and fires his weapon during the rifle marksmanship competition July 24 during one of two marksmanship events at Fuerzas Comando 2014 event in Fort Tolemaida, Colombia. Members of the U.S. team are assigned to the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne).



Source


----------



## Ravage (Sep 27, 2014)

Room clearing drill executed by Polish SOF Soldiers along with US Army Special Forces at Fort Bragg.
Polish SOF visited the base for a few days as part of a joint exercise.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Room clearing drill executed by Polish SOF Soldiers along with US Army Special Forces at Fort Bragg.
> Polish SOF visited the base for a few days as part of a joint exercise.



Both units are indistinguishable ....


----------



## Ravage (Sep 27, 2014)

This time our guys had some fun with Night Stalker 'Mike' Blackhawks.


----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't even imagine the number of slides in a CONOP that has the team land on the X.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2014)

Ravage said:


> This time our guys had some fun with Night Stalker 'Mike' Blackhawks.


 
Ravage, I'm an aviation geek and even I wouldn't identify the model unless necessary. I'd bet over half of the 160th's customers don't care about the model, only the airframe. Hell, introducing the clip I wouldn't even mention the airframe. If someone cares then they already know and if they don't care mentioning the details is superfluous.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Ravage, I'm an aviation geek and even I wouldn't identify the model unless necessary. I'd bet over half of the 160th's customers don't care about the model, only the airframe. Hell, introducing the clip I wouldn't even mention the airframe. If someone cares then they already know and if they don't care mentioning the details is superfluous.



fap fapfapfapfapfapfapfap  miiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 27, 2014)

Ravage said:


> This time our guys had some fun with Night Stalker 'Mike' Blackhawks.


Last guy was barely off the rope when they cut it loose.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 27, 2014)

Did a jump this weekend. Shitty exit, but great landing. Chute was the MC-6.

I'm third from front.


----------



## Fortunecookie (Oct 7, 2014)

Unique footage of SBS, Special Forces and CIA Special Activity Division in Afghanistan (2001)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 6, 2014)

circa 1993 (I think)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 16, 2015)

With the SecDef:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 17, 2015)

> A U.S. Army Special Forces operator, left, engages targets alongside a Marine with Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa during a joint training exercise in Baumholder, Germany, March 9, 2015. The Marines worked side by side with the Special Forces members to ensure the two groups are ready to support each other during potential future operations. (U.S. Marine Corps photo illustration by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)









> A U.S. Army Special Forces member engages targets during a joint training exercise with Marines from Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa in Baumholder, Germany, March 9, 2015. The two groups spent more than a week honing their ability to operate together for future operations. (U.S. Marine Corps photo illustration by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)









> A U.S. Army Special Forces team assaults a building during a close quarters battle demonstration for Marines with Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa in Baumholder, Germany, March 9, 2015. The ability to rapidly secure buildings allows Special Forces teams to complete a variety of missions ranging from hostage rescue to the suppression of enemy forces in an urban environment. (U.S. Marine Corps photo illustration by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)









> A dog handler with U.S. Army Special Forces clears a building during a close-quarters battle demonstration for Marines with Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa in Baumholder, Germany, March 9, 2015. The use of military dogs is an efficient way to detect hazardous materials and locate individuals within a structure. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)









> U.S. Marines with Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa and U.S. Army Special Forces operators rush a simulated casualty to an extraction point during a joint training mission in Baumholder, Germany, March 11, 2015. The Marines trained side by side with Special Forces personnel for more than a week to develop a close working relationship for potential future missions. (U.S. Marine Corps photo illustration by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)









> A dog handler with U.S. Army Special Forces clears a building during a close-quarters battle demonstration for Marines with Special-Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force Crisis Response-Africa in Baumholder, Germany, March 9, 2015. The use of military dogs is an efficient way to detect hazardous materials and locate individuals within a structure. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Paul Peterson/Released)


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 8, 2015)

Tried to get some jumps in yesterday, but unfortunately the weather didn't cooperate. Only the MFF folk got a few in.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 22, 2015)

*U.S. Army Special Forces Green Berets - High Altitude Jump* 

7th Special Forces Group Green Berets and Chilean Sailors conduct high-altitude military parachuting while exiting a C-130H3 during Exercise Emerald Warrior 2015. Video by Staff Sgt. Ashley Manz 
3rd Combat Camera Squadron 
Date: 04.22.2015



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 9, 2015)

*That Which I Love Destroys Me (2015 Documentary)*








> That Which I Love Destroys Me is a unique and powerful film by director Ric Roman Waugh. TWILDM is an uncensored look at the current epidemic of PTSD and severe mental trauma that create tremendous challenges for returning service members.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 10, 2015)

TheSiatonist said:


> *That Which I Love Destroys Me (2015 Documentary)*


I met these guys when they came to Tacoma. Good dudes.
Reed


----------



## BrianP (Feb 14, 2016)

What kind of rucksack's are regiment and SF using now adays? from what I last knew of they stick to the alice and mystery ranch


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 25, 2016)

Temp Safe House...Afghan, 2002.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSiatonist said:


> *That Which I Love Destroys Me (2015 Documentary)*



Link updated.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSiatonist said:


> circa 1993 (I think)



Damn. I missed this first time around. Fast Eddie is in this pic.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it’s funny how all these photo threads died off after every SOF dude started an Instagram.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 2, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I think it’s funny how all these photo threads died off after every SOF dude started an Instagram.


What is bait for hot bikini clad bitches on Instagram?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 18, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375978956279313


----------



## GermanyChris (Feb 24, 2020)




----------

